# sean's new ride



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

actually it's Lisa's


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

one more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

old motor versus new


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

before and after


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Grill courtesy of Fernando


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

You are customizing the new charger with caddy accessories already? :dunno: :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

just showin some of my buddies what's up


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

glad you finally came around.







































BITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Grill looks damn good. Fernando is back!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

The motor looks really good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Balla....























































But I ain't hatin! Looks good big bro.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good sean keep up the good work......


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 23 2005, 08:47 AM~4262071
> *Grill courtesy of Fernando
> *


The new Charger is bad. The old motor looked good, but nothing will top the new motor. I,M GLAD YOU ARE BACK. Hasnt been the same without looking at your topic. You are my inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 23 2005, 10:40 AM~4262724
> * glad you finally came around.
> BITCH! :biggrin:
> *


And you asked me why i space so much :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like shit  :biggrin: u should've chrome the block :rofl:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Nov 23 2005, 05:26 PM~4265015
> *And you asked me why i space so much :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I




Dont




space




every




freakin'




word




though




homie


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 23 2005, 05:55 PM~4265298
> *looks like shit   :biggrin: u should've  chrome the block :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

i've missed the caddie. haven't made it to keenan's yet though nick has been checking on the lincoln and he took some pictures of your car for me. the engine looks nice. but you know that this car is going to be the shit. glad you're back.


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 23 2005, 06:55 PM~4265298
> *looks like shit   :biggrin: u should've  chrome the block :rofl:
> *


do you even know which part is the block? :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :rofl:

by the way Sean, I forgot to mention earlier but (AS YOU ALREADY KNOW!) the stuff is looking good!


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 23 2005, 04:50 PM~4265692
> *I
> Dont
> space
> ...



No just every sentence :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

did somebody fart in here


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin: just because i love you :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=361735]


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Nov 23 2005, 09:14 PM~4266258
> *do you even know which part is the block?  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> 
> by the way Sean, I forgot to mention earlier but (AS YOU ALREADY KNOW!) the stuff is looking good!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

it seemed boring in here i figured id spice it up a little bit




[attachmentid=362585]
[attachmentid=362584]
[attachmentid=362583]
[attachmentid=362582]
[attachmentid=362581]


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Nov 23 2005, 10:11 PM~4266701
> *did somebody fart in here
> *


i wish i could


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 24 2005, 08:20 PM~4271964
> *i wish i could
> *



I Just did! :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont see how anyone could clown on this car, engine looks great, and so does the rest of the car. good job sean you know whats up.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I wish I had a Cadillac!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Nov 25 2005, 11:34 PM~4276736
> *I wish I had a Cadillac!
> *


u do :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

wheres the pics


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

i have them. called keenan today and he said that the pictures i have are the latest. so uceway walk across the street or come to the shop and you can see them.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Any new pics with all that bling installed?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

sneak peek

[attachmentid=372294]
[attachmentid=372295]
[attachmentid=372296]
[attachmentid=372297]


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 3 2005, 12:17 AM~4325999
> *sneak peek
> 
> [attachmentid=372294]
> ...


looks good


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 Looks good!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Talked to Jesse last night and he said it will be painted by this weekend

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

"Who Dat"


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Dec 5 2005, 11:53 PM~4344055
> *"Who Dat"
> *


who dat :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a shit load of pics of it on the trailor before he took it to lexington, :0 they look good!

I dont know if he wants me to post them or not. :dunno:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

hows the charger? no probs? runs good? ive been lookin into them, im getitn a new car the begining of next year and had one of those as a possible candidate


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 6 2005, 12:56 AM~4344680
> *I have a shit load of pics of it on the trailor before he took it to lexington, :0 they look good!
> 
> I dont know if he wants me to post them or not. :dunno:
> *


post the pics


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 5 2005, 11:56 PM~4344680
> *I have a shit load of pics of it on the trailor before he took it to lexington, :0 they look good!
> 
> I dont know if he wants me to post them or not. :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

lookin good sean, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 6 2005, 08:15 AM~4346497
> *lookin good sean, cant wait to see it finished
> *



me either :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 6 2005, 08:57 AM~4346463
> *:dunno:
> *


post the pics :biggrin: :wave: sup sean


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Sean that motor looks good as hell.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I will have to see if Sean wants me to post the pics or not, AOT of the suspension.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What happened to the old topic? Why no pics?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 6 2005, 05:17 PM~4349173
> *I will have to see if Sean wants me to post the pics or not, AOT of the suspension.
> *


post the pics


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

i have new pics but im not gonna post them either until sean says "GO HEAD ***** POST THAT SHIT DAMN" in his words


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 7 2005, 12:04 AM~4352399
> *i have new pics but im not gonna post them either until sean says  "GO HEAD ***** POST THAT SHIT DAMN"  in his words
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Thats what I'm waiting on.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

PIC'S PIC'S PIC'S.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 7 2005, 12:04 AM~4352399
> *i have new pics but im not gonna post them either until sean says  "GO HEAD ***** POST THAT SHIT DAMN"  in his words
> *





> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2005, 12:38 AM~4352689
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Thats what I'm waiting on.
> *



GO HEAD *****'S POST THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 7 2005, 08:35 AM~4354037
> *GO HEAD *****'S POST THAT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


Ahight! I will do it tonight when I get home, I dont have time right now to do it, I have to get ready for work.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHAT UP CURT AND BIG SEAN


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

what up Sup......you been to that meetin yet?


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

more tonight this is before and after primer



[attachmentid=377685]
[attachmentid=377686]
[attachmentid=377687]


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

ive got more should i post em??????????????????????????????

[attachmentid=377982]
[attachmentid=377984]
[attachmentid=377985]
[attachmentid=377986]


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Dizzle!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good Sean


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks

will be finished up today....can't wait


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

the last until about 9 or 10 tonight

[attachmentid=378921]


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0

Oh shit.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ummmm that shit is gonna look sick sean.... cant wait to see it........... can i get a ride


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Dec 8 2005, 05:58 PM~4366152
> *ummmm that shit is gonna look sick sean.... cant wait to see it........... can i get a ride
> *



my kids will be lucky to get a ride :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

due to alot of my buddies that actually kept up with my other topic wanting to see what up with my car I am putting up all the pictures of the build to date. I realized some people are going to like the car and some aren't so let the hate or love begin!! :biggrin: here it goes


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

some items that were waiting on the car


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

here we go


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn it's nice to see an old classic caddy buildup...The engine simply looks awsome UCE...Keep up the good work on that one brother....It's gonna look bad ass man...


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DIZZLE! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

u guys need to get to work....jason and curtis


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

more heart than me, i aint climbing underneath a car to do shit except fix hydraulics. fuck that mad props on the car. cant wait to see it done. great job


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks like santa left all the presents in front of the big screen.....BLING BLING.......


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

yuk....this is better


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

back on track


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Fucking bad ass bro...An inspiration for my build up man...


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

second best setup...1st is curtis right J :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

while some of this was being done a little of this was going on also:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more

PS the power steering pump isn't chromed just polished...not bad huh? I almost love it the most because I get ALOT of help frome my homies but I did that myself.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

some gut shot


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

courtesy of Big Doe


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

courtesy of Big Doe continued...


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

latest


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more to come on monday for sure! Thanks for following along 

if any one has some more pics that I don't feel free to post!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Man I need to go see your car Sean. It's truly looking fantastic.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good Sean can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

No mask when you spray resign?


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Doin tha damn thing!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, BACK2DAGAME, USOFAMILY


LYEAH!!!!!


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THAT BITCH LOOKS OFF THE CHAIN. AND U SAY I'M A BALLER


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

looking good so far Sean.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

forgot 1


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

where is the pics of the set up????? oh here they are



[attachmentid=380305]
[attachmentid=380306]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm fucking impressed man...The more pics you post, the more motivated I get for mine...Simply awsome looking bro  ...If mine can look haft as good as this one, I'll be happy...


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

sean glad you posted the pictures of my grandchild back up. i am so proud of what you are doing with this car but i think you know that. people going to be eating some words when this car is done. much love.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

lettin everybody know


[attachmentid=380506]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 9 2005, 08:03 PM~4374372
> *lettin everybody know
> [attachmentid=380506]
> *


Well let us know where the kandy pics are!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 9 2005, 08:37 AM~4370169
> *due to alot of my buddies that actually kept up with my other topic wanting to see what up with my car I am putting up all the pictures of the build to date.  I realized some people are going to like the car and some aren't so let the hate or love begin!! :biggrin:  here it goes
> *



no one car is going to make everyone agree. some like it, some dont. your doing your thing. your homies are helping. that is lowriding. enjoy it.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt big homie


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Where's the new pics Porky!?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more pics to hold ya over....firewall a little behind schedule but it's cool because they are making it perfect and it should be done this coming weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 9 2005, 06:51 PM~4373966
> *I'm fucking impressed man...The more pics you post, the more motivated I get for mine...Simply awsome looking bro  ...If mine can look haft as good as this one, I'll be happy...
> *



Thanks alot for the compliment bro.....I really appreciate it but yours is the one that motivated me


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

baller...... :wave:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 12 2005, 12:10 PM~4388470
> *baller...... :wave:
> *



I don't have Dayton's :worship: ......baller :wave:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 12 2005, 01:28 PM~4388587
> *I don't have Dayton's :worship: ......baller  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 12 2005, 10:28 AM~4388587
> *I don't have Dayton's :worship: ......baller  :wave:
> *



LOL...i think with that comment you still were throwin rocks...but it was funny anyway...LOL....You could prolly sell that core support and get some....J/K


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

What"s up!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 12 2005, 02:16 PM~4389312
> *LOL...i think with that comment you still were throwin  rocks...but it was funny anyway...LOL....You could prolly sell that core support and get some....J/K
> *



nah.....nobody needs a 68 caddy core support.....I like my OG's anyway  

no gravel bein thrown here......just doin the best I can do


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Dec 12 2005, 02:23 PM~4389364
> *What"s up!
> *



hey girl


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

looks good buddy(i'm in a good mood) :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 12 2005, 04:10 PM~4390057
> *looks good buddy(i'm in a good mood) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

the "KING OF CADILLAC" strikes again
thats me the KOC
[attachmentid=383696]





















[attachmentid=383694]
[attachmentid=383693]
[attachmentid=383692]
[attachmentid=383691]
[attachmentid=383690]


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

god damn sean thats gonna be sick when it comes out. Can't wait to see up close and personal.


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: all i can say is,,,,damnnnn!!!!!!!!!!! my grandchild is going to be as gorgeous as me. :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

this isn't the finished pics i hadto leave before the teal got put on but those will be on here tommorow


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

WoW


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 12 2005, 08:27 PM~4391336
> *the "KING OF CADILLAC" strikes again
> thats me the KOC
> [attachmentid=383696]
> ...


looooooking gooooood :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

absolutely loving it. great job


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ohhhhhhh shit lookin good big *****


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

all I can say is damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, that shit is off the hook son!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

thanks everyone....I'm loving it....can't wait to see it with the teal and clear over it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 13 2005, 08:36 AM~4394348
> *thanks everyone....I'm loving it....can't wait to see it with the teal and clear over it :biggrin:
> *


Me either! :0


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ok so updated pics :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=384551]
[attachmentid=384550]
[attachmentid=384553]
[attachmentid=384552]


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

is every body happy


[attachmentid=384558]
[attachmentid=384557]
[attachmentid=384556]
[attachmentid=384555]


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

this car is so much better looking in person if you think it looks good now just wait until you see it at a show or just cruisin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

progress  


[attachmentid=384564]
[attachmentid=384565]
[attachmentid=384567]


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OMG Look at that flake and those colors. Wow.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## mint al 1 (Mar 16, 2002)

the work looks great


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mint al 1_@Dec 13 2005, 09:08 PM~4399904
> *the work looks great
> *


yup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Really awsome!!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn that is sick......... good job fellaz


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

rediculous,,,i cant wait to see it finished, and in person


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

steph that shit is dope biiitch. o it is snowing like a mo fo


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

damn thats nice as hell love the colors on it :thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

pics as of yesterday, :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

sneak peak of talent.........


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

hey sean,not whoring your topic, just showin a lil love to g&s autobody, i think they deserve it.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

absolutley...post all the pics you can


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

back on topic.... :0 

sittin L
O
W


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

picking it up to get it running and driving tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man sean looks good brother.......


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 16 2005, 11:03 AM~4417795
> *man sean looks good brother.......
> *



thanks


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Sean, I am in Aww of that shit... can't wait to see your big ass with your head stuck out the roof crusin that shit..
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Very clean homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Man i wanna see more pics of jesse's car.....That shit looks GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!! Good job to the lex guys......Keenan, Jesse, Robbie, Porky.....Whoever else is in the shop down there, i am really lookin forward to these two cars!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 13 2005, 04:35 PM~4397664
> *[attachmentid=384551]
> [attachmentid=384550]
> [attachmentid=384553]
> ...


How did he like spraying the flake in the resign?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 16 2005, 10:29 AM~4418512
> *How did he like spraying the flake in the resign?
> *



its all gravy these guys can do it all!!!

and as far as jessies goes, i got a few more, just didnt wanna whore up seans topic, but if you guys want them im sure jessie wouldnt mind......


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

go ahead bro it's all love post any picture you want


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

jessies regal for tha homies


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

the car isnt quiet finished yet, he is still gonna do several things, but i just had to take pics of this thing, the color is crazy bright in the sun!!!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I loved the pictures of the regal so much I just traded the caddy to jesse for the regal!!!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 16 2005, 01:27 PM~4418866
> *jessies regal for tha homies
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 16 2005, 11:39 AM~4418934
> *I loved the pictures of the regal so much I just traded the caddy to jesse for the regal!!!
> *



lol seans got jokes :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Dec 16 2005, 12:08 PM~4419124
> *  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

L Yeah that looks too good.....I cant wait to see it, he did alot of stuff to that car from the last time i saw it.....


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 16 2005, 01:35 PM~4419298
> *lol seans got jokes :biggrin:
> *


his big ass couldnt fit in a g-body anyway

grape ape grape ape


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah he barely fit in mine with the seat all the way back....LOL...he would need the 44inch roof to have head room....LOL...J/P


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 16 2005, 12:41 PM~4419343
> *his big ass couldnt fit in a g-body anyway
> 
> grape ape grape ape
> *


lol, i could see sean in a celica or a miata lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

He would look like donkey kong in mario kart.....Big guy in a little car.....LOL.....


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

sorry sean, they crackin on ya lol


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 16 2005, 02:44 PM~4419365
> *He would look like donkey kong in mario kart.....Big guy in a little car.....LOL.....
> *



speakin of big guy in a little car :biggrin: 

shouldn't be lookin for the other half of your back rests? :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

here ya go, back on topic


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

oohh dirty .........better clean that before sean gets his panties in a bunch! :biggrin: BTW looks good fellas.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

yea i know, thought about str8 coverin them up with sumthin. but its a lil late now, god made durt, durt dont hurt lol, well that might be true on some things


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

just got back from keenan and jessie's. sean your car is looking good. those colors are even better in person. jessie's car is tight too. really like what he is doing with the interior. little man's pedal car is getting there put on hold for the 66 lincoln and that is another tight ass car. see you soon


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

damn sean, ashy larry's been all over yo shit lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

man this summer is gonna be fun , cant wait to see it on the road homie :biggrin:


----------



## GrammarNinja (Oct 27, 2005)

> *How did he like spraying the flake in the resign?*


Who's resigning?

It's resin, silly.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

All I can say is DAMN! Looking good Keenan and Jesse!
Jesse, the Regal is off the fucking hook! Wheels look good on there too!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 16 2005, 01:27 PM~4418866
> *jessies regal for tha homies
> *


Is that the Regal that used to be black?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

<----------This is to you Grammar Ninja :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Dec 17 2005, 10:57 AM~4424610
> *Who's resigning?
> 
> It's resin, silly.
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Sean is the car going to be at your house the week after christmas? I'll be on vacation and want to come see it.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 17 2005, 11:30 AM~4425076
> *Is that the Regal that used to be black?
> *


no, another homie round tha way has it, im sure theyll be side by side


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 17 2005, 10:01 AM~4424410
> *man this summer is gonna be fun , cant wait to see it on the road homie :biggrin:
> *


its going to be fun for everyone except me and cheeks if he gets rid of the lincoln. It will be another year of "oh its at the paint shop." for us. :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Dec 17 2005, 05:00 PM~4425606
> *its going to be fun for everyone except me and cheeks if he gets rid of the lincoln. It will be another year of "oh its at the paint shop." for us.  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Dec 17 2005, 04:00 PM~4425606
> *its going to be fun for everyone except me and cheeks if he gets rid of the lincoln. It will be another year of "oh its at the paint shop." for us.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Dec 17 2005, 11:00 PM~4425606
> *its going to be fun for everyone except me and cheeks if he gets rid of the lincoln. It will be another year of "oh its at the paint shop." for us.  :angry:
> *


IT WOULD BE WORTH THE WAIT IM SURE :biggrin:


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

whats the story on the caddy wheres it from its clean?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *<----------This is to you Grammar Ninja biggrin.gif*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 17 2005, 01:33 PM~4425084
> *Sean is the car going to be at your house the week after christmas? I'll be on vacation and want to come see it.
> *



I hope to get it running within the next couple of days and if so it's going right back down there for steroeo and paint....then reassembly....if it is still here for some reason though i'll let you know so you can come check it out


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

im speechless...................... im drooling on myself as i type this!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

hey curt....post those pics you took last night.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 20 2005, 08:01 AM~4442381
> *hey curt....post those pics you took last night.
> *


Alright, it will be tonight though, I ran out the house in a rush and forgot the camera.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

you boys in ky are putting out some good shit, keep the pics comming


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

maybe i will come up and help get them guts together!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Dec 20 2005, 11:51 PM~4448569
> *maybe i will come up and help get them guts together!! :biggrin:
> *


He needs someone to get the door panels together and make aheadliner for it, you game?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

put in some work yesterday


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

:0 Damn that is looking good as hell


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

it would look better if i was riding in it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks bad ass Sean can't wait to see it.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0 holy shit that is bad ass! KY is doing the damn thang. i hope to see this and curtis's 64 at the e-town show next year :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 21 2005, 07:33 AM~4450147
> *He needs someone to get the door panels together and make aheadliner for it, you game?
> *


hell yeah im game!!! i am planning a trip up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Looks good Sean!! :thumbsup: But is there a reason that we have only seen the firewall? How about some side shots


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 21 2005, 05:50 PM~4453486
> *Looks good Sean!! :thumbsup:  But is there a reason that we have only seen the firewall?  How about some side shots
> *


firewall is all thats been painted like that so far. but that is looking damn good so far. can't wait to see the finished car.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Goog god! That looks great.


----------



## NoSurrender (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks i hate my ride now thank you


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 21 2005, 09:03 AM~4450251
> *put in some work yesterday
> *


i cant stop looking at it :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THAT SHIT OK DO U KNOW WHAT A REAL WHIP IS TO LOOK LIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 21 2005, 06:35 PM~4454956
> *i cant stop looking at it :biggrin:
> *


Damn...I was thinking the samething...Seeing this really puts my shit to shame but it does motivate me at the sametime...This is simply bad ass...   Relating to your other topic in lowrider general about being out of control, well that one might be discouraging for guys like me but at the sametime very motivating though...It just takes a lot of mother fucking $$$$ and dedication to do what you do bro...And you do it very well and on a model that not a lot people consider spending money, time and effort doing...Thank you for somehow showing me the way and congradulations on a wonderful and unbelievable oldschool caddy buildup...


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: uceway, granpa
:biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up PORKY, tell the fella's in LEX to have a safe and happy holidays.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I hear ya! That looks hella great!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Dec 21 2005, 08:09 PM~4455607
> *whats up PORKY, tell the fella's in LEX to have a safe and happy holidays.
> *


pat i hope you and the guys up there have happy holidays even the amish guy :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks fn awesome sean


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 21 2005, 07:03 AM~4450251
> *put in some work yesterday
> *


nice
the caddy's looking real good sean


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

looking good. Lots of shiny stuff also. :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Sean,see you in Miami?? :dunno: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more.....starting to come together :biggrin: 


P.S.

I appreciate all the compliments from everyone. This car is far from anything I've done. This is a compilation from some very talented people. luxurious 65 your car is unbelievable homie and I check your topic everyday as motivation to myself. My car as a long way to go and is far from perfect but I am liking what I have so far. Thanks to everyone that has lent a hand in building this car!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

looks great sean, hey i was askin jessie and robbie what was you gona with the wireing harness?? that thing looks so good you aint gonna throw them old wires back on that badass engine are you?? im couriuos at this point....


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Looking amazing Sean! Keep up the good work!



N8


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking damn good :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh wet spots everywhere

[attachmentid=396327]


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn! Look how bigg that F-N screwdriver is! ........ Well I guess if I was as BIGG as you my screwdriver would be that bigg too! :biggrin: 


Looks good man, real good.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

this is how i feel........


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Dec 23 2005, 10:43 PM~4470265
> *this is how i feel........
> 
> 
> ...


thats a picture of me itold you not to post that


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

get over it :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

fire wall is sick looks real good man


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 23 2005, 08:10 AM~4465347
> *more.....starting to come together :biggrin:
> P.S.
> 
> ...



Sean, I'm really proud of you for this. I thought P.I. was bout as good as it gets but this opened a whole new door and shed light. Never did think outside the midwest "box" of what all I've seen and wanted something that nice. That's lookin awesome. Can't wait till it's done and on the street.. Dunno if it means much from me but good job and major props!


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LEXTOWN AND LOUISVILLE


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

whut up sean ride looks good man but what ever happened to the lincoln


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Here you go Sean, I finally got around to post these up for you. :biggrin:

[attachmentid=397567]

[attachmentid=397568]

[attachmentid=397569]

[attachmentid=397570]

[attachmentid=397572]

[attachmentid=397573]

[attachmentid=397574]


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

GOTTA LUV THA BUILD-UP-TOPIC SEAN ONLY 1 WORD DESCRIBES THIS CADDY BUILD... AWESOME!! AWESOME!! BEAUTIFULLY DONE.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the props.....Thanks curtis for posting those pics

waiting on fittings for my radiator and the radiator to come back from paint and it will be running. just have to adjust the timing. hopefully will back to keenan and jesse this weekend. 

the wiring harness will be used but I hope people know that it won't look all oversprayed and shitty when it goes back in the car. We have to eliminate several of the wires anyway since ther firewall was shaved...


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Big Shizzle the lac is looking amazing homie I hope your trip went well and you and your family had a nice christmas I will try to give you a call soon bro later


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 24 2005, 06:02 PM~4475010
> *Sean, I'm really proud of you for this.  I thought P.I. was bout as good as it gets but this opened a whole new door and shed light.  Never did think outside the midwest "box" of what all I've seen and wanted something that nice.  That's lookin awesome.  Can't wait till it's done and on the street..  Dunno if it means much from me but good job and major props!
> *



thanks micah....


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

car is running....sounds great...still waiting in radiator.....caranto will be coming thru on saturday hopefully to finish up the brakes and then off to paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: awesome possum :wave:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

this car just gets better and better. i have said it before and i will say it again i am glad that since Porky couldn't keep the car that you are the one that got it. you are doing this car proud. thank you.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 27 2005, 04:45 PM~4492955
> *car is running....sounds great...still waiting in radiator.....caranto will be coming thru on saturday hopefully to finish up the brakes and then off to paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

may try to get with Jason Sat. so I can ride over to see the ride if you don't mind. Anybody got anything goin on for Sat. night.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

that's cool scott....you know your always welcome.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

went out to sean last night. every time i go out there that car look better and better every time... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

thanks cheeks


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

You got to see the firewall in person. Pics dont do shit for it. All thanks to the MASTERMINDS. car looks good as hell


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautiful Sean! Cant Wait to see it in Indy. :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR SEAN FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS. SEE GREAT THINGS FOR YOU IN 2006.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn, props to you guyz for paying attention to detail, looks mean!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

this car is gonna be one of the best in the midwest!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Lots of money invested, I wanna see his ride!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=407724]


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

By replying to this, you guys are only feeding the trolls. It is kindy shady to hide behind a new screen name, I do agree with that. 

If you havn't been able to tell yet, its not that he doesn't know HOW to spell UCE, its how he's choosing too. Don't say the spelling he is using for the club name, instead, say it for how the way he's spelling it really sounds. USE....as in "people using people". You can pick that up in how he talks about "all you gotta do is pay to be in....."

As far as his criticism, thats just what it is, criticism. I still havn't figured out why everyone says "lets see your ride" when someone criticises someones ride. Yeah, it helps to have something to show what you have done, but that still doesn't mean you know good from bad. I have a car, its not done, its sitting in a million pieces between two garages, but does that mean that I do not know quality work when I see it??? Not at all. *And by no means is that saying I agree with him in this not being a show quality car. * I know Sean puts a lot of heart and time and money into what he does, and he doesn't do it to please everyone, he builds it for himself. Keep up the good work man.

With that being said, still....this guy could have took a better route to share the criticisim about the car. Be a man about it and show who YOU are (not your car, not a car you've built in the past, but you). Either way, people are still gonna ask to see your car and call you a hater, but there are better ways of going about speaking your mind.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 2 2006, 02:32 PM~4533919
> *By replying to this, you guys are only feeding the trolls.  It is kindy shady to hide behind a new screen name, I do agree with that.
> 
> If you havn't been able to tell yet, its not that he doesn't know HOW to spell UCE, its how he's choosing too.  Don't say the spelling he is using for the club name, instead, say it for how the way he's spelling it really sounds.  USE....as in "people using people".  You can pick that up in how he talks about "all you gotta do is pay to be in....."
> ...


 I know what your saying, but theres a thin line between critism and being a punk ass hater!


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 2 2006, 02:36 PM~4533944
> *I know what your saying, but theres a thin line between critism and being a punk ass hater!
> *


You're exactly right, its all in the delivery. 


_*These names are used as examples only....._

Say if Mr. Impala.....or JasonJ....or Notorious came in here and said the exact same thing, only...I guess more polite is a better word for it. Would they not be called a hater? 

Again, I'm not supporting his views. No need to hide behind a screen name. If someone has something to say about someones ride, man up and be known who you are.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Let me tell you something, there are things wrong with my car and there are things wrong with Seans car, I have seen it personally and its not as bad as you make it seem, pictures make things look different than what they are.

There is never a perfect car anyway.

Just my .02


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

ALRIGHT BACK TO THE SUBJECT WHATS UP WITH THE CAR IS EVERYTHING RUNNING RIGHT AND WHEN IS IT SUPPOSED TO GO TO THE SHOP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, I'm reading all that shit on here and why criticize such a beautiful buildup that way? Nothing is perfect but damn, 99% of the lowriders on here are of much lesser quality...Why criticize that way instead of bringing constructive comments??? This car is an inspiration for a lot of us including me and I give huge props to the builders of that car... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHAT UP SEAN HAPPY NEW YEAR! MY TRAPPER IS COMING ALONG AND THAT BITCH ASS FUCKER HATING CAN COME TO THE MILL ANY TIME AND GET HIS DOME SPLIT. MUCH LOVE TO THE UCE FAMILY.
THAT IS THE WAY WE LIVE


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Jan 3 2006, 06:03 PM~4541525
> *Well all i can say is I got my colored wheels from Home Boyz and they came out exact I havent had a problem out of them. Thanks homeboyz
> *


Oh you did? Hmmm, I wonder why I was up at work mounting them for you after I ordered them from OG. :thumbsdown:
How can you tell someone that the wheels you got from them are perfect, but you didnt even get them from them?
I see how it is, I cant even get props for my wheels from my own club members. :uh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hey i think the wheel you got were great bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 4 2006, 06:45 AM~4545316
> *hey i think the wheel you got were great bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thiscaddysucks_@Jan 2 2006, 03:10 AM~4531402
> *Hey Shon did you forget your homey John Nichols phone number I guess you get what you pay for and it shows I guess money is everything to you Quit cutting corners your car is bullshit and it looks like shit the interior is wack your chome looks great and you belly is half ass Like a NON FRAME OFF CAR should be
> 
> If it aint free you dont want it right Shon?
> ...



thanks for the props on the chrome


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thiscaddysucks_@Jan 2 2006, 01:50 PM~4533699
> *This firewall is Bullshit the wiper holes the wiring to the motor harness plug and the wack ass crunked stripes  lots of work to be half ass, nice Sunroof though I give props where due, and I hope the blind as mutafutr that painted this wack t=shit gets fired I hope he was high or drunk or bothhe needs a excuse some one tell me that the fucked up lines are supposed to look fucked up and I;ll stop bitching
> *



thanks for the props on the sunroof


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Just for the record there are issues with my car and it isn't perfect. I am sorry it disappoints so many people. However I love this car even with all the imperfections. I probably will get my ass kicked on the show circuit but the good thing is I didn't build the car for that. Those that are close to me know why I am building this car. As for Poison Ivy never being a showstopper well that may be true but the fact is it didn't lose at any show it was at for 2 years until it lost to Trevis' "Black Jack" caddy from Rollerz Only Chicago 2004 and that is satisfation enough for me because I did build PI for that. Not this one. I will take into account everything that thiscaddysucks said and if I have a problem with it and I can fix it, I will. If I don't mind or have a problem with it, then I won't. I guess if that is considered half steppin then I am. Those that know me know that I would never consider my car or any car I would build to be in the same upper echelon of cars such as Sundance 63, Certified Gangster, or Orgullo because I don't have the time, patience, money or resources to do it. I am simply doing the best I can with what I have and it's just fine for me  thiscaddysucks thanks for the criticism and have a nice day.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

i think the car looks great ,keep up the work uce


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jan 4 2006, 10:36 AM~4545939
> *i think the car looks great ,keep up the work uce
> *


thanks


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHAT UP CURT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 4 2006, 10:38 AM~4545946
> *WHAT UP CURT
> *


Whats crackin' homie? :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HEY SEAN KEEP DOING WHAT U DO DO. WE DONT BUY R CARS BUILT. WE BUILD THEM WITH WHAT WE HAVE. I KNOW MY SHIT WON'T BE PERFRECT BUT I
I DONT GIVE A FUCK BECAUSE IT IS BEING DONE WHILE WORKING ON THE HOUSE AND WORKING ALOT


LOVE FROM THE MIL


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 4 2006, 09:43 AM~4545975
> *Whats crackin' homie? :biggrin:
> *


JUST AT THE HOUSE AND NOT GOING TO MUCH OF SHIT TODAY. HOW YOURS SHIT COMING


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 4 2006, 09:16 AM~4545586
> *Just for the record there are issues with my car and it isn't perfect.  I am sorry it disappoints so many people.  However I love this car even with all the imperfections.  I probably will get my ass kicked on the show circuit but the good thing is I didn't build the car for that.  Those that are close to me know why I am building this car.  As for Poison Ivy never being a showstopper well that may be true but the fact is it didn't lose at any show it was at for 2 years until it lost to Trevis' "Black Jack" caddy from Rollerz Only Chicago 2004 and that is satisfation enough for me because I did build PI for that.  Not this one.  I will take into account everything that thiscaddysucks said and if I have a problem with it and I can fix it, I will.  If I don't mind or have a problem with it, then I won't.  I guess if that is considered half steppin then I am.  Those that know me know that I would never consider my car or any car I would build to be in the same upper echelon of cars such as Sundance 63, Certified Gangster, or Orgullo because I don't have the time, patience, money or resources to do it.  I am simply doing the best I can with what I have and it's just fine for me   thiscaddysucks thanks for the criticism and have a nice day.
> *


Pure class!! :thumbsup: Keep up the hard work Sean!!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 4 2006, 11:11 AM~4546092
> *Pure class!! :thumbsup:  Keep up the hard work Sean!!
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks great! You know what your doing homie, shake 'em off!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Just a fyi, I deleted all the hate/arguing/comments whatever you want to call them. I wasn't asked by Sean or any other LIL or UCE members. If you don't like this caddy or the work on it, say so with respect or to Sean in person, but keep hate off of LIL or at least in Off Topic.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 4 2006, 04:11 PM~4548934
> *Just a fyi, I deleted all the hate/arguing/comments whatever you want to call them.  I wasn't asked by Sean or any other LIL or UCE members.  If you don't like this caddy or the work on it, say so with respect or to Sean in person, but keep hate off of LIL or at least in Off Topic.
> *



that's how it should be, any new pics or updates?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

sean car looks good bro.... all of it.... from the patterns to the chrome.... keep it up bro........... do it for you and you only.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 4 2006, 09:16 AM~4545586
> *Just for the record there are issues with my car and it isn't perfect.  I am sorry it disappoints so many people.  However I love this car even with all the imperfections.  I probably will get my ass kicked on the show circuit but the good thing is I didn't build the car for that.  Those that are close to me know why I am building this car.  As for Poison Ivy never being a showstopper well that may be true but the fact is it didn't lose at any show it was at for 2 years until it lost to Trevis' "Black Jack" caddy from Rollerz Only Chicago 2004 and that is satisfation enough for me because I did build PI for that.  Not this one.  I will take into account everything that thiscaddysucks said and if I have a problem with it and I can fix it, I will.  If I don't mind or have a problem with it, then I won't.  I guess if that is considered half steppin then I am.  Those that know me know that I would never consider my car or any car I would build to be in the same upper echelon of cars such as Sundance 63, Certified Gangster, or Orgullo because I don't have the time, patience, money or resources to do it.  I am simply doing the best I can with what I have and it's just fine for me   thiscaddysucks thanks for the criticism and have a nice day.
> *


Trevis is from Cincy


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i think he was sayin that he lost at lrm chi-town 04, i could be wrong...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 4 2006, 06:11 PM~4548934
> *Just a fyi, I deleted all the hate/arguing/comments whatever you want to call them.  I wasn't asked by Sean or any other LIL or UCE members.  If you don't like this caddy or the work on it, say so with respect or to Sean in person, but keep hate off of LIL or at least in Off Topic.
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I see some problems with the picture. There seems to be a glare from the light there.......there..........oh and there. :biggrin: Nah the car is turning out nice. I can appreiciate all the work that you have put into your ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 4 2006, 10:53 PM~4550583
> *Trevis is from Cincy
> *



eye candy is correct....I know where Trevis is from.....I was talking about the location of the LRM show


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

bloody hell that is looking so nice. bloody well done


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 5 2006, 08:25 AM~4552469
> *eye candy is correct....I know where Trevis is from.....I was talking about the location of the LRM show
> *


my bad I thought 03 was the last year for the Chicago show..
cant wait to see the flake on the rest of the ride, I've been in love since the test fender, lol.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 5 2006, 06:03 PM~4555938
> *my bad I thought 03 was the last year for the Chicago show..
> cant wait to see the flake on the rest of the ride, I've been in love since the test fender, lol.
> *



me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 4 2006, 09:16 AM~4545586
> *Just for the record there are issues with my car and it isn't perfect.  I am sorry it disappoints so many people.  However I love this car even with all the imperfections.  I probably will get my ass kicked on the show circuit but the good thing is I didn't build the car for that.  Those that are close to me know why I am building this car.  As for Poison Ivy never being a showstopper well that may be true but the fact is it didn't lose at any show it was at for 2 years until it lost to Trevis' "Black Jack" caddy from Rollerz Only Chicago 2004 and that is satisfation enough for me because I did build PI for that.  Not this one.  I will take into account everything that thiscaddysucks said and if I have a problem with it and I can fix it, I will.  If I don't mind or have a problem with it, then I won't.  I guess if that is considered half steppin then I am.  Those that know me know that I would never consider my car or any car I would build to be in the same upper echelon of cars such as Sundance 63, Certified Gangster, or Orgullo because I don't have the time, patience, money or resources to do it.  I am simply doing the best I can with what I have and it's just fine for me   thiscaddysucks thanks for the criticism and have a nice day.
> *


Fuck what they say, the car is bad ass. I feel the same way about mine, I know it isn't perfect but you can't please everyone so fuck them.







I just use the excuse that its a street car not a show car :biggrin:
Either way, its good enough for me and thats all that matters  


Keep up the good work.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Jan 6 2006, 08:53 PM~4564304
> *Fuck what they say, the car is bad ass. I feel the same way about mine, I know it isn't perfect but you can't please everyone so fuck them.
> I just use the excuse that its a street car not a show car :biggrin:
> Either way, its good enough for me and thats all that matters
> ...


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

TTT for my Big Homie. I'll try to hit you up soon


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Very nice, gunna be hard to top that and it ain't even done yet :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 9 2006, 03:32 PM~4579628
> *Very nice, gunna be hard to top that and it ain't even done yet :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whats up sean.... any progress pics... hows everything in the lou.....


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Jan 9 2006, 07:20 PM~4581409
> *whats up sean.... any progress pics... hows everything in the lou.....
> *



what up....it's getting painted now in Lexington so when I have time to get down there and get some pics I will. I have my bumpers together so I will try to get a picture of those and some panels I picked up last night.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

Next time I'm down there I'm gonna get some pics for everybody to see


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

Next time I'm down there I'm gonna get some pics for everybody to see


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jan 10 2006, 12:07 PM~4585998
> *Next time I'm down there I'm gonna get some pics for everybody to see
> *


Next time your down there get pics for everybody to see :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

I THINK THE NEXT TIME THAT HE IS DOWN THERE HE IS GOING TO GET PICTURES FOR EVERYONE TO SEE. BUT I DO KNOW THAT PORKY IS WITH ROBBIE TAPING OFF HIS CAR FOR DESIGNS OR SOMETHING SO HE CAN GET IT DONE FOR A CAR SHOW HERE IN LEXINGTON THIS WEEKEND AT HERITAGE HALL. IF YOU ARE IN TOWN COME ON BY. ITS MORE OF A MIX OF CARS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES AND WHAT HAVE YOU.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

When is the show


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^This weekend. It has the same type of crowd as Carl Casper, don't know if you like that type of stuff. 

Me and Billy are going to be in the Nap on Feb 1st (Pacers vs. Lakers) Any chance you're going?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 11 2006, 08:50 AM~4592530
> *^^This weekend.  It has the same type of crowd as Carl Casper, don't know if you like that type of stuff.
> 
> Me and Billy are going to be in the Nap on Feb 1st (Pacers vs. Lakers)  Any chance you're going?
> *



Pacers vs. Lakers. .....Yea Billy is Laker fan........yuck. LOL j/k. No I'm not going to the game but that don't mean we still can't meet up somewhere and kick it for a min. What time dose the game start. Or should I say what time was you guys going to head over this way for the game?

And car show is this weekend. Damn I'm not going to be able to make down this weekend. If Big Sean dose show I wish him the best.


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

:0 



wow...............................


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jan 11 2006, 09:56 AM~4592781
> *Pacers vs. Lakers. .....Yea Billy is  Laker fan........yuck. LOL j/k.  No I'm not going to the game but that don't mean we still can't meet up somewhere and kick it for a min. What time dose the game start. Or should I say what time was you guys going to head over this way for the game?
> 
> And car show is this weekend. Damn I'm not going to be able to make down this weekend. If Big Sean dose show I wish him the best.
> *



no I don't have anything to show right now......hopefully by Indy.... :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 11 2006, 12:18 PM~4593643
> *no I don't have anything to show right now......hopefully by Indy.... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, the doors are opening at 5:30, we want to get there right at that time. He's got to come up to Cincy from Lex, then we'll be leaving, plus he has to work that morning. So I don't know if we'll have alot of time before the game. I'll give you a call a few days before, see if we can meet up.

Sean

Sorry we hijacked your post.

Man your car is looking fantastic. I'm going to go down and check it out (maybe this weekend?) Glad you got rid of that Lincoln and got back with the Caddy :biggrin: 

You know if you need anything 859-552-6375


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Jan 9 2006, 08:20 PM~4581409
> *
> *


happy b-day bro


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 11 2006, 10:21 PM~4598120
> *Well, the doors are opening at 5:30, we want to get there right at that time.  He's got to come up to Cincy from Lex, then we'll be leaving, plus he has to work that morning.  So I don't know if we'll have alot of time before the game.  I'll give you a call a few days before, see if we can meet up.
> 
> Sean
> ...



Thanks bro  take pictures...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks bro appreciate it.... hey sean here is some new ink i got....... no changin my mind on juice now lol like that would ever happen.....






> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 11 2006, 09:55 PM~4599078
> *happy b-day bro
> *


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

nice tat.....and lets see some tezzer pics of the new paint uce


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

GIVE US AN UPDATE!


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

GOOD THINGS COME TO ALL WHO ARE PATIENT.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcrosesue_@Jan 13 2006, 07:27 PM~4613726
> *GOOD THINGS COME TO ALL WHO ARE PATIENT.
> *


I just want to see something sanded or anything, parts off the car, anything.

If anyone is patient its me, my car has been apart for over a year, I dont think it will EVER get done.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

Damn..
Car is bad ass Sean.....
cant wait to see more!


I miss Ky.. down here in my part.. there is nothing like this going on...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 13 2006, 09:06 PM~4613976
> *I just want to see something sanded or anything, parts off the car, anything.
> 
> If anyone is patient its me, my car has been apart for over a year, I dont think it will EVER get done.
> *


there no one as patient as me my car has been down for 3 years in march...at least we are all moving along now... :0 slow but moving


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 14 2006, 01:00 AM~4615730
> *there no one as patient as me my car has been down for 3 years in march...at least we are all most along now... :0 slow but moving
> *


S......L.....O......W.......Progress.


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

thank you sean for all the work you done on the lincoln today with the steel wool. you are a true friend to help your friends out first before your own car. me, nick, porky, justin and everyone else at Design The Sound really appreciate what you did.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

like I said it's all good.....I am an expert at using steel wool now!! :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Sean, I know I ain't been on here in a while but I just saw the post and DAMN!!!!!!!!! Your rides gonna be unreal when its done. Firewall looks great chrome looks great, hell everything looks great. Keep it up can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks steve


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

You should be happy that the Off of the Colts just couldn't get it done so luckly the Steelers Made it through to the next round. 

On a nother note. Did you get my PM I'm needing to hear word on that as so as possable Fam!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Jan 17 2006, 08:08 AM~4639182
> *You should be happy that the Off of the Colts just couldn't get it done so luckly the Steelers Made it through to the next round.
> 
> On a nother note. Did you get my PM I'm needing to hear word on that as so as possable Fam!
> *



By OFF do you mean Offense or Officials...... :biggrin: I been trying to get ahold of him but he won't return calls....i'll pm you his number and you can try to and maybe we'll catch up with him.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

offense line. They looked like the Colts in the beging of the season instead of The Colts at towards the end of the season.In that game. They need a offense line that can really block for P.M. hell everyone knows he is a in the pocket quterback. So with that being said He needs a line that can block long enough for him to do what he do. Him TRYING to RUN ain't going to cut it.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

not much but it's all I have so far.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

last for now


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 18 2006, 09:30 AM~4647818
> *more
> *


look at that pink peace of shit :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

don't be talkin shit about my work bench


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 18 2006, 09:42 AM~4647865
> *don't be talkin shit about my work bench
> *


thats about all its good for


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 18 2006, 08:44 AM~4647870
> *thats about all its good for
> *



whatever :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice job on the polishing homie I'll try to hit you up soon take care bro


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

heres where im at sean 

one day it will be finished :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks good linc.......lotta work done to that car


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

thanks bro, still alot to go, going to attempt to take the vynil top off and have the roof patterned


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

part of my exhaust from chrome plater


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Congrats to you Steelers Fans! :banghead: lol


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

HERE WE GO STEELERS HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am patiently waiting to see more pics of the car.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I post what I have bro......as soon as there is something else to see it will be up here


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

:biggrin: sean its okay to work on the car even though i can't go see it yet. my ankle will heal but its nice that you are waiting. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and people wonder where porky gets it from


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: UCE-ORLANDO, USOFOREVER

:cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 23 2006, 09:15 AM~4685445
> *part of my exhaust from chrome plater
> *


where the rest of the exhaust pics :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 29 2006, 09:09 PM~4730322
> *where the rest of the exhaust pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcrosesue_@Jan 27 2006, 11:34 PM~4720819
> *:biggrin: sean its okay to work on the car even though i can't go see it yet. my ankle will heal but its nice that you are waiting. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: and people wonder where porky gets it from
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking nice Sean! Between you, Curtis and everyone else in Louisville, Indy is gonna be like a rebirth for the city. You guys are bringing out what, a thousand new top notch cars :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that exhaust looks sweet doin it big :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn! The exhaust looks good as hell!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Sean..........................

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 30 2006, 03:27 PM~4735207
> *Hey Sean..........................
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looks great! BTW: Who's doing you interior? Don't even know who to go to anymore... Thankx


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I should have left that f-n valve cover there!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Jan 30 2006, 11:48 PM~4738826
> *I should have left that f-n valve cover there!
> *


too late now...


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 30 2006, 03:27 PM~4735207
> *Hey Sean..........................
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:
Dammit Timmmaaaayyy!! Your peer pressure worked. No Half Steppin!!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

(.)(.)


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 1 2006, 05:33 PM~4752243
> *:biggrin:
> Dammit Timmmaaaayyy!!  Your peer pressure worked.  No Half Steppin!!
> 
> ...



See peer pressure is good sometimes.  Just trying to help you out bro.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 1 2006, 08:23 PM~4753728
> *See peer pressure is good sometimes.   Just trying to help you out bro.
> *


Restoration World.........


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

T T T :biggrin: GET SOME PICS


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

don't have none :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

we need some pics :angry:


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 6 2006, 01:30 PM~4787736
> *T T T  :biggrin: GET SOME PICS
> *


should I just copy and paste that into your topic?? :0 ...you should take your own advice :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Feb 7 2006, 06:21 PM~4796679
> *should I just copy and paste that into your topic??  :0  ...you should take your own advice  :biggrin:
> *


shut up :angry:


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 18 2006, 07:44 AM~4647870
> *thats about all its good for
> *



cool wana sell it to me then i love that linc. show me more pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice work...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Feb 7 2006, 11:44 PM~4799144
> *cool wana sell it to me then i love that linc. show me more pics.. :biggrin:
> *


ill sell it if u got enough $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 7 2006, 09:47 PM~4799162
> *ill sell it if u got enough $$$$$$$$$$$
> *



i need to go to smart shoppers on thrusday to buy new rims.. 

i am a couple hours from louisville ky, but smart shoppers is where i get my rims from.... :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

a couple of pics


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

last


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Looks real nice!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DAMN! looks real good Sean!


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

the babys coming to life. that looks good. gives me a reason to bug somebody to take me to the paint shop now. still in this damn leg cast.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

LOVE the Cadillace V on the lip. Great touch!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looks good


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh My God!
Thats a Beutiful Lac I Cant Wait To See That On LowRider Mag One day Good Luck On The Rest Im Shure It Will Turn Out Great!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice bro...


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Big Sean that looks so hott!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

finally some pics looks great can't wait to see it done.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good my UCE HOMIE...... cant wait to see this thing complete


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for some new pics......


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Looking good Uce!





N8


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

<CHANTS> NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICS.......


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

probably won't be any more pics until it's finished...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 17 2006, 02:13 PM~4868737
> *probably won't be any more pics until it's finished...
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

when will it be finished?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

hopefully Indy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 19 2006, 02:24 PM~4881576
> *hopefully Indy
> *


I hope to see it there...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice paint


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

How is the ride coming Sean? I will try to hit you up today homie take care.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I don't know.... :dunno:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 20 2006, 08:07 AM~4886234
> *I don't know.... :dunno:
> *


U BETTER BE READY I WILL


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 20 2006, 10:07 AM~4886234
> *I don't know.... :dunno:
> *


i know i wont and that really sucks ass.. :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 21 2006, 11:37 PM~4898478
> *i know i wont and that really sucks ass.. :uh:
> *


why?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Feb 21 2006, 11:34 PM~4898450
> *U BETTER BE READY I WILL
> *


it ain't lookin good


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 22 2006, 07:21 AM~4900097
> *it ain't lookin good
> *


what it better be ready


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 22 2006, 08:21 AM~4900097
> *it ain't lookin good
> *


ummm yea OK! :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

57 day til I leave for Indy and this is where I am


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 22 2006, 11:27 AM~4901062
> *57 day til I leave for Indy and this is where I am
> *


57 day,s there still lots of time left. I got faith in ya crew.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

how come alot of people not just you guys ..leave all the chrome extras and thingd on to paint ....is it pretty easy to clean the stuff after you paint?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 22 2006, 09:20 AM~4900093
> *why?
> *


that what jason said :uh:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

as soon as my leg is better i will go over and vinish it myself but porky keeps saying that i will never take off the cast. he's a brat. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i know some people might not want to hear this but fuck Indy, like i've said before take your time. it's just one show and it will be back next year, you've show a car for the last few years so it shouldn't kill you to miss one. i'm not saying stop working on the car but don't rush anything, especially the body work and cure times. if the cars done great, i can't wait to see it. if not, keep your head up, it'll be done soon enough


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 22 2006, 10:05 PM~4905875
> *i know some people might not want to hear this but fuck Indy, like i've said before take your time. it's just one show and it will be back next year, you've show a car for the last few years so it shouldn't kill you to miss one. i'm not saying stop working on the car but don't rush anything, especially the body work and cure times. if the cars done great, i can't wait to see it. if not, keep your head up, it'll be done soon enough
> *


Well said!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin mean the wheel turned showin those colored rims like that. Yeah, grandpa is right. It took forever to learn what he is saying and still ain't quite learned. This will all be here next year, the year after, and the year after. Get whatcha need to get done right and it'll be better. You taught me this Sean. Rather than coming out with a 2 pump chump 4 door Cutlass in high school, finish school, stay focused, get my life established, and then come out strong with something simliar to the dream car you're building.. Keep it up though, show me how to build a real show quality lowrider.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa+Feb 22 2006, 10:05 PM~4905875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong the car won't be rushed at all. Keenan and Jesse have done a great job...I have just added a couple of extra's on them they weren't expecting and because of me I think I have added too much to their plate. For the Record Keenan and Jesse believe it will be done no problem but I am not a body or paint expert so I look at things as if it is harder than what professionals may think it is. Too late now to turn back on those little "extras" so we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 22 2006, 10:27 AM~4901062
> *57 day til I leave for Indy and this is where I am
> *


I truely hope you bring that sweet caddy to Indy bro because I'm going to be there and I want to see that ride all done up and shining. It was an inspiration for my own build up and I'm really looking forward to take a ton of pictures of it...


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 22 2006, 09:05 PM~4905875
> *i know some people might not want to hear this but fuck Indy, like i've said before take your time. it's just one show and it will be back next year, you've show a car for the last few years so it shouldn't kill you to miss one. i'm not saying stop working on the car but don't rush anything, especially the body work and cure times. if the cars done great, i can't wait to see it. if not, keep your head up, it'll be done soon enough
> *


Very wise and good advice right here though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 23 2006, 09:14 AM~4909244
> *
> *


Hey bro, do you have standards offset in the back to clear the skirts or you shortened the diff? Also do you think Daytons or Zeniths reverse offset would clear the skirts if I keep the stock diff on my 65?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2006, 11:19 AM~4909267
> *Hey bro, do you have standards offset in the back to clear the skirts or you shortened the diff? Also do you think Daytons or Zeniths reverse offset would clear the skirts if I keep the stock diff on my 65?
> *



He shortened the rear end.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2006, 10:19 AM~4909267
> *Hey bro, do you have standards offset in the back to clear the skirts or you shortened the diff? Also do you think Daytons or Zeniths reverse offset would clear the skirts if I keep the stock diff on my 65?
> *



I had my rear end shortened but I am using reverse offset wheels though.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 23 2006, 09:14 AM~4908946
> *Don't get me wrong the car won't be rushed at all.  Keenan and Jesse have done a great job...I have just added a couple of extra's on them they weren't expecting and because of me I think I have added too much to their plate.  For the Record Keenan and Jesse believe it will be done no problem but I am not a body or paint expert so I look at things as if it is harder than what professionals may think it is.  Too late now to turn back on those little "extras" so we'll see :biggrin:
> *


well like i always say it'll be done when it's done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 23 2006, 10:54 AM~4909814
> *He shortened the rear end.
> *



Yeah, I kind of thought that this is what he did...I bought standards offsets for mine in the back to clear the skirts but I think I'm gonna get the rear end shortened because I can't stand that standard look in the back...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 23 2006, 04:45 PM~4912571
> *well like i always say it'll be done when it's done
> *


WHAT CAN I SAY I HAVE NEVER EVER EVER SEEN THE ROAD WITH THE 64 EXCEPT ON THE BACK OF TRAILER. SO WILL SEE U I INDY AND BETTER JUST SEE U TO CHEEKS BUT I HAVE TO HAVE MY SHIT DONE . WITH ADDING THE EXTRA THINGS ON IT. U KNOW I GOT U BACK BOY


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Any updates bro?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

no visual updates but the car is moving along :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah whatever :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

where were you this weekend?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

next to the blue s-10 on saturday and trixies on saturday night, then the waffle house at 4:30 am just like every year


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I didn't see ya....I was down there with John Sat...just like every year :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i was talking to john for a minute but didnt see you. weird but yeah i was definately there


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2006, 11:45 AM~4937771
> *i was talking to john for a minute but didnt see you. weird but yeah i was definately there
> *


I saw Jimmy there... :biggrin: ..... BTW Jimmy did you get that CD to NIM...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Post some pics ASSHOLE, I know you got some!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

nope 

Thanks for helping with my steering wheel emblem :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 2 2006, 10:34 AM~4959140
> *Post some pics ASSHOLE, I know you got some!
> *


No problem!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 2 2006, 10:34 AM~4959140
> *Post some pics of your ASSHOLE, I know you got some!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 2 2006, 02:21 PM~4960835
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 22 2006, 10:05 PM~4905875
> *i know some people might not want to hear this but fuck Indy, like i've said before take your time. it's just one show and it will be back next year, you've show a car for the last few years so it shouldn't kill you to miss one. i'm not saying stop working on the car but don't rush anything, especially the body work and cure times. if the cars done great, i can't wait to see it. if not, keep your head up, it'll be done soon enough
> *


Preach on Pat.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Any updates on your ride homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

new pics


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

DAMN that sh!t is going to blind someone homie!!! :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I hope :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

ohhh one more pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 27 2006, 07:16 PM~4941169
> *I saw Jimmy there... :biggrin: ..... BTW Jimmy did you get that CD to NIM...
> *


yes i did sir


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good shit Sean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Schwing! Can't wait to see color on all of it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

that shit is looking real dope cant wait to see it


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmm im in love......... the monte is gonna be falked out.... when i get that far........ lookin good sean.... btw did you get my message last weekend..........


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 3 2006, 06:56 AM~4966630
> *yes i did sir
> *


Thank you my friend...... 

Sean remind me to put sunglasses on before you open the garage door.... that motherfucker is gonna fuckin bling..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

Have the army send me some money too so I can get my 60 done!!!! The Lac is looken dope can't wait to see it at Indy -42 days baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn that shit looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

LOOKING DOPE AS HELL.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

a little something Jesse and keenan have been working on


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more...wanted a little something different....the item in the final pic should be here Friday...Thanks to Keenan and Jesse for hooking me up


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

it will have a dashpad...that and the bezel will be chrome

Dashpad will be similar to Big Swangas....his is the whole reason that dash is in my car now. Thanks Big Swanga.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well ....i can't call it either way on that ,i will say you are not affraid to try the new and push the edge. looking forward in seein this car all finished up :thumbsup:



oh and the fab work looks great


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the call today Sean you're shit coming along cant wait to see it big homie!!.....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

DAMN !!!! Big Homie, that dash looks like it was ment to be in there.... Yo PM me James' # when you get a chance... my phone locked up and I lost some numbers, I didnt have his wrote down.....


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Damn homie that is looking nice.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that dash is tight great idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the props...Eric... Keenan and Jesse painted your car Yesterday and he said it's OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

the dash is so cute :biggrin: lol just kidding that looks great


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Jimmy


I know it's a little outside the box and people will either love it or hate it...but that's life


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

sean the philosopher....LOL....J/K.... i think that it will be ok....hate it or love it.....


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Rus....yours was the approval I needed so my life would continue on :rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i know....now you can throw away the sleepin pills and finally get some rest.....LOL


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks nice sean!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 10 2006, 12:14 PM~5018206
> *sean the philosopher....LOL....J/K.... i think that it will be ok....hate it or love it.....
> *


naw he got that from me :0 \/ \/ 








 :biggrin: 


lookin great sean, fits nicely in there


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

good work! Props!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 10 2006, 10:07 AM~5018162
> *Thanks Jimmy
> I know it's a little outside the box and people will either love it or hate it...but that's life
> *


well i will tell you i am on the love it side


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

love it.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more pics....check these out Bobby!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more...I'll have more of the gauge cluster tomorrow 


dropped off at the stereo shop today


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

All I can say is damn! You amaze me homie.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

glad you like it bro....gotta little something for ya....i'll bring it up to the shop


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 15 2006, 08:34 AM~5052035
> *glad you like it bro....gotta little something for ya....i'll bring it up to the shop
> *


:cheesy: Yea Yuh!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that dash is off the hook great idea :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Scott!!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks good as hell Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I like it man... are they gonna run the patterns onto the dash?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 15 2006, 07:40 PM~5055816
> *I like it man... are they gonna run the patterns onto the dash?
> *


I was thinking the same thing......But would it be to much????? :dunno:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good sean :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

no patterns inside....the other painted things inside are pure candy...this will be on the dash....like I said on page 25...check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking how much and where did you get the dakota digital dash you can pm me if you want


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Can't wait to see this car in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I bought the dash directly from Dakota and it was 689 shipped 
 :biggrin:

I am sure someone like Mr. Impala can maybe get a deal on them but I just went through them because I am impatient :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good big homie...... that dash is gonna blind folks haha........... cant wait im getting impatient to see it in person


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

dam!!!! dash looks great! :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

gotta love those fiberglass dashs :0 looking good big bro


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 16 2006, 07:05 PM~5063189
> *gotta love those fiberglass dashs :0 looking good big bro
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS REAL NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE U IN INDY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looking good man liking the 63 dash thats tight it takes alot of work to build an old cadi alot harder than an impala keep it up man you been setting the pace in the midwest for a while now


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

looks real tight sean :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks Sean I may put a digital dash in mine not sure yet. can't tell you enough the car looks great keep it up


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 17 2006, 12:28 AM~5064841
> *looking good man liking the 63 dash thats tight it takes alot of work to build an old cadi alot harder than an impala keep it up man you been setting the pace in the midwest for a while now
> *



comments like these from my peers is why I lowride. I know alot of people say they don't care what anyone thinks but that's not true. EVERYONE cares what "someone" thinks.....My "someones" are the people in this game that I respect that have been there and done that....my peers. Thanks Brent for the props...if you need to know why I consider Mr. Impala a peer check out the topic on his 63 or for his daily caddy or maybe pick up a couple LRM's.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 16 2006, 08:05 PM~5063189
> *gotta love those fiberglass dashs :0 looking good big bro
> *



Mine actually isn't fiberglass....it's an actual dash cut from a 63 impala...but thanks for the props cheeks....you know I love ya :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Looking good Big Sean! The dash looks killer in the caddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

dakota digital


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 17 2006, 08:28 AM~5066271
> *Looking good Big Sean!  The dash looks killer in the caddy!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 17 2006, 06:13 AM~5066239
> *comments like these from my peers is why I lowride.  I know alot of people say they don't care what anyone thinks but that's not true.  EVERYONE cares what "someone" thinks.....My "someones" are the people in this game that I respect that have been there and done that....my peers.  Thanks Brent for the props...if you need to know why I consider Mr. Impala a peer check out the topic on his 63 or for his daily caddy or maybe pick up a couple LRM's.
> *


real talk sean, that is why i have always liked you and family. good people. a true lowrider


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 16 2006, 11:46 PM~5064562
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS REAL NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE U IN INDY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I know....were gonna party like it's 1999 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2006, 08:31 AM~5066281
> *real talk sean, that is why i have always liked you and family. good people. a true lowrider
> *



Like I said bro....comments from my peers....people I respect that have been holding it down for years....you already know your in that category Jimmy 

I just hope I can represent for lowriding like you, Mr. Impala and so many others have for years....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no homie i aint really in the class of some of the guys on here, we do it for fun. you know you have been putting it down for about as long as i have. either way its all good. i know for a fact though 90% of the people over here in the midwest are real people and actually n it for the positive lowrider lifestyle. so keep doing what you do we got alot of work ahead of us


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

GOING TO TAKE NEW PICS NOW


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2006, 08:43 AM~5066308
> * no homie i aint really in the class of some of the guys on here, we do it for fun. you know you have been putting it down for about as long as i have. either way its all good. i know for a fact though 90% of the people over here in the midwest are real people and actually n it for the positive lowrider lifestyle. so keep doing what you do we got alot of work ahead of us
> *


just because you guys do it for fun doesn't mean you aren't doin it right Mr. Chevy commercial!!  I wonder if I should try to get mine in a caddy or a chevy commercial? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 17 2006, 08:55 AM~5066347
> *GOING TO TAKE NEW PICS NOW
> *



Good!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i'm speechless uce handle your business keep up the heat sean awesome work onelove uso thank you uso for the love and reppin the familys


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Keep doing U hommie. Your going to have a nice brake out year.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Mar 17 2006, 11:18 AM~5067114
> *i'm speechless uce handle your business keep up the heat sean awesome work onelove uso thank you uso for the love and reppin the familys
> *



Thanks Big Uce


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Mar 17 2006, 11:23 AM~5067150
> *Keep doing U hommie. Your going to have a nice brake out year.
> *


Thanks Big Uce


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

its alright.....LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 17 2006, 12:09 PM~5067458
> *its alright.....LOL
> *



about what I expected from you :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

lookin good as fuck bro, love the dash


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 17 2006, 06:58 AM~5066357
> *just because you guys do it for fun doesn't mean you aren't doin it right Mr. Chevy commercial!!  I wonder if I should try to get mine in a caddy or a chevy commercial? :biggrin:
> *


fuck it try for both if they will pay for it. oh yeah wait for the new boost moblie commerical :biggrin: :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 18 2006, 10:52 PM~5077401
> *fuck it try for both if they will pay for it. oh yeah wait for the new boost moblie commerical :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

The car looks good as fuck! Kan't wait til I see it person.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

:biggrin: thanks Dizzle


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Yo keep it real homie. I shot a spy shot of you dreamin this shit up.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Hustler_@Mar 22 2006, 06:14 AM~5097835
> *Yo keep it real homie. I shot a spy shot of you dreamin this shit up.
> *



ha....you caught me :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

All I can say is: DDDDDDAYYYUUUmmmmmmmm!!! uce........I told you Sean, I'd check it out :worship: :worship: :worship:I say go for sweeps (YEAH, *I* SAID IT  ) ! ! !


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 22 2006, 11:31 PM~5102937
> *All I can say is:  DDDDDDAYYYUUUmmmmmmmm!!! uce........I told you Sean, I'd check it out :worship:  :worship:  :worship:I say go for sweeps (YEAH, I SAID IT  ) ! ! !
> *


I don't know about that sweepstake stuff but I can dream though :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

couple pics


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks good Shizzle!!!!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Mar 23 2006, 08:33 AM~5104264
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looks good Shizzle!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

dam babe ucevision already......sweeet!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Mar 23 2006, 10:16 AM~5104584
> *dam babe ucevision already......sweeet!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good homie, cant wait to see it all done.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 23 2006, 07:13 AM~5104219
> *I don't know about that sweepstake stuff but I can dream though :biggrin:
> *


   ....So we ridin' when we get there or what ??


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 23 2006, 12:19 PM~5105300
> *Looks good homie, cant wait to see it all done.
> *



me either :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 23 2006, 05:23 PM~5106872
> *   ....So we ridin' when we get there or what ??
> *



you know :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 24 2006, 07:09 AM~5111259
> *me either :biggrin:
> *


CAN I GET SOME OF THEM GREEN BACK TO FIX MY SHIT UP UCE


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Awww man... This is getting to take shape. That dash is boss. cool!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

small update....

some trinkets I picked up yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice...


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

R U EVEN GONNA BE ABLE TO SEE THOSE DIGITAL GAUGES WITH ALL THAT BLING!!!!!!!!!!! MAKE SURE YOU GOT YOUR SHADES ON!!!!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

ohh yeah


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 25 2006, 12:10 PM~5117387
> *small update....
> 
> some trinkets I picked up yesterday :biggrin:
> *



Is that a tissue dispenser? If so where'd u get that and how much did u peel?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 12:38 PM~5117527
> *Is that a tissue dispenser?  If so where'd u get that and how much did u peel?
> *



yep it is a tissue dispenser...60 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 25 2006, 12:46 PM~5117554
> *yep it is a tissue dispenser...60 :biggrin:
> *


IS THE TISSUE DISPENSER USED TO WIPE THE TEARS FROM THE HATERS WHEN THE LAC COMES OUT? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Mar 25 2006, 01:06 PM~5117623
> *IS THE TISSUE DISPENSER USED TO WIPE THE TEARS FROM THE HATERS WHEN THE LAC COMES OUT?  :biggrin:
> *



nah....just saw it and knew I had to have it in there  :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 27 2006, 07:24 AM~5127122
> *nah....just saw it and knew I had to have it in there   :biggrin:
> *


less than a month and we will be doing that damn thang what up bro


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 27 2006, 10:29 AM~5127474
> *less than a month and we will be doing that damn thang what up bro
> *


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 27 2006, 10:13 AM~5127723
> *
> *


good looking big boy. i will buy first round of what ever


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 27 2006, 11:15 AM~5127733
> *good looking big boy. i will buy first round of what ever
> *


I thought you were buying all weekend !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Mar 27 2006, 02:19 PM~5128780
> *I thought you were buying all weekend !!!! :biggrin:
> *



me too


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 27 2006, 08:00 PM~5130541
> *me too
> *


i guess ill have to start drinking that weekend :0 lol


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

new pics


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

BLING BLING!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 28 2006, 01:03 PM~5135150
> *BLING BLING!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: like the teeth on Big Grin......or your undercarriage :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 28 2006, 01:05 PM~5135159
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: like the teeth on Big Grin......or your undercarriage :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, they should have a biggrin that has a "bling" on its teeth! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 28 2006, 01:21 PM~5135244
> *Yeah, they should have a biggrin that has a "bling" on its teeth! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

First game 06 NFL season Miami vs Steelers. (Not to get off subject)


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Mar 28 2006, 07:25 PM~5137606
> *First game 06 NFL season Miami vs Steelers. (Not to get off subject)
> *


If its anything like the way this year ended...maybe Miami whould wear black and white striped shirts to have an advantage? :biggrin: 

Wassup Big Sean!!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Mar 28 2006, 11:57 PM~5139090
> *If its anything like the way this year ended...maybe Miami whould wear black and white striped shirts to have an advantage?  :biggrin:
> 
> Wassup Big Sean!!!
> *


What ever it takes!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Mar 28 2006, 11:57 PM~5139090
> *If its anything like the way this year ended...maybe Miami whould wear black and white striped shirts to have an advantage?  :biggrin:
> 
> Wassup Big Sean!!!
> *



what up ryan....the colts couldn't win WITH the refs help :barf: Colts

they just took a step back by letting the Edge go


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

pics


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

more


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 29 2006, 07:48 AM~5140351
> *what up ryan....the colts couldn't win WITH the refs help :barf: Colts
> 
> they just took a step back by letting the Edge go
> *


Oh come on now. To a step back. Naw took a step forward and free up some money for the off line. That is really needed. Yea some said ithe same when Faluk left to go to Rams.
Any one who has went to the AZ thier carrier was or is about done. Besides we need either or a good Full back or a good half back that can bust out hard from the back field. 


All in all the Colts never really when wrong when it came to picking a running back. 
Needless to say Pitt had thier miracle year! will there be a 2nd go for the bowl for good ole Pitt?








HELL NAW!


But whats good with ya Sean.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I know thats not all the pics you took! Where are the pics with the bezel in there all the way?


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 29 2006, 08:36 AM~5140620
> *I know thats not all the pics you took! Where are the pics with the bezel in there all the way?
> *


AND I AM NOT BUYING FOR THE HOLE WEEKEND IN NOT RICH BITCH


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 29 2006, 09:36 AM~5140620
> *I know thats not all the pics you took! Where are the pics with the bezel in there all the way?
> *



I have to get more of those plastic clips that pop in those holes in the dash that the bezel screws into....yesterday was a disaster. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 29 2006, 09:42 AM~5140649
> *I have to get more of those plastic clips that pop in those holes in the dash that the bezel screws into....yesterday was a disaster. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I bet, looks good as fuck though.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Is that Squeek??


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

hope you got some sunglasses!!!!! :0 :biggrin: look'n sweet!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 29 2006, 09:55 AM~5140694
> *hope you got some sunglasses!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  look'n sweet!
> *



Thanks J  How are things with my little nephew??


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 29 2006, 09:53 AM~5140685
> *Is that Squeek??
> *



If you mean Chris Newton....yeah :cheesy: 

He is the owner/operator of the car stereo shop that's doing the install on the caddy.

*NightCrawlers Customs 859-246-0090*


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 29 2006, 07:48 AM~5140351
> *what up ryan....the colts couldn't win WITH the refs help :barf: Colts
> 
> they just took a step back by letting the Edge go
> *


Back in 98, no one really knew who Edge was. Yeah, he done a lot of the team, but as much as I loved having him, a fresh set of legs in the backfeild is gonna be mighty nice, especially if we can get one of the top 4 backs thats in the draft! No team can keep everyone from the year before.....so best of luck to Edge w/ the *gulp* Cardinals.

But enough w/ hijackin your thread. Loving the work being done on the Lak! Nice touch w/ the Impala dash. How did that work w/ the wiring harness...obvious you had to buy one for an Impala....did everything behind it match up or are you gonna have to cut and splice everything together?


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 29 2006, 09:53 AM~5140685
> *Is that Squeek??
> *


You aren't gonna be able to see SHIT out that front window bro!!!! All that Bling is going to blind you-I would invest in a cover because I can't see shit out my window and it just white fiberglass!!!!! LOOKS TIGHT AS HELL BRO !!!!!!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Dash looks killer homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64+Mar 29 2006, 10:11 AM~5140773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks E!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that dash looks good going to be a show stoper for sure


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 29 2006, 08:59 AM~5140708
> *Thanks J  How are things with my little nephew??
> *


waaaaaaaa!!!! he cries more than you ! :0 j/k everyones doing o.k.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 29 2006, 01:01 PM~5141958
> *waaaaaaaa!!!! he cries more than you ! :0  j/k everyones doing o.k.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 29 2006, 01:01 PM~5141958
> *waaaaaaaa!!!! he cries more than you ! :0  j/k everyones doing o.k.
> *



never that :biggrin: I would cry to if I was just born and I was already taller than my DAD!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 29 2006, 02:05 PM~5142597
> *never that :biggrin: I would cry to if I was just born and I was already taller than my DAD!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

Here we go! Start photo shopping! LOL


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 29 2006, 01:05 PM~5142597
> *never that :biggrin: I would cry to if I was just born and I was already taller than my DAD!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's a good thing neither of your kids have that big ass bowling ball head you got!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

that's the best you got :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DAMN *****! Looks good as fuck!


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 30 2006, 06:21 AM~5147755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THAT BITCH LOOKS GOOD............ NICE WORK BIG HOMIE...............


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

when i think that you couldn't come up with another new thing to do you surprize me!! i am so proud of what you are doing to the car. i am also so excited about everything that is about to come out of kentucky this year thats not even posted up on here. keep doing what you are doing because you are getting ready to end up with the car everyone wants. much love and pride.


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 30 2006, 09:21 AM~5147755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what the fuck im talking about right thurr...thats looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Mar 29 2006, 10:31 AM~5140858
> *You aren't gonna be able to see SHIT out that front window bro!!!! All that Bling is going to blind you-I would invest in a cover because I can't see shit out my window and it just white fiberglass!!!!! LOOKS TIGHT AS HELL BRO !!!!!!
> *


i will get sean a pair of locs like mine lol :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

damn this is first ive seen of this topic...read all 31 pages 

keep up the good work, that caddy is gonna be gorgeous


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 31 2006, 02:43 PM~5156959
> *damn this is first ive seen of this topic...read all 31 pages
> 
> keep up the good work, that caddy is gonna be gorgeous
> *



thanks


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: !!!DAM HOMIE THAT RIDE IS GOING TO LOOK BAD AZZ CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS FINISHED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

What up bro shit looks tight see u in indy bring more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I cant wait to see the paint on the lac homie!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

will it be done for indy ? I can't wait to see it


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964+Apr 2 2006, 10:47 PM~5168041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no.....  but when it's done it will be right :biggrin: Had to make another change in the design of the car but I think I will keep this under wraps :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 3 2006, 06:59 AM~5169473
> *Me either :biggrin:
> hell no.....  but when it's done it will be right :biggrin: Had to make another change in the design of the car but I think I will keep this under wraps :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 3 2006, 06:59 AM~5169473
> *hell no.....  but when it's done it will be right :biggrin: Had to make another change in the design of the car but I think I will keep this under wraps :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

OH SHIT! I wonder what this could be!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 07:13 AM~5169509
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> OH SHIT! I wonder what this could be!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 3 2006, 07:15 AM~5169512
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did you go see your shit this weekend?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 07:17 AM~5169518
> *Did you go see your shit this weekend?
> *


nope.just took Keenan his door panels and came right back home.


----------



## uso4lifeky (May 7, 2002)

Just one hint ..... or two..


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4lifeky_@Apr 3 2006, 09:51 AM~5169905
> *Just one hint ..... or two..
> *


sorry


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

quit holdin out......i can talk it out of ya


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Always changing shit. But that is how you have been STEPIN' IT UP.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, uso4lifeky, USOFOREVER

its a reunion......LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: StreetKing1964



Im lonely!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL....you missed the meeting.....GOSH!!! Flippin idiot....LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 3 2006, 10:00 AM~5169933
> *Always changing shit.  But that is how you have been STEPIN' IT UP.
> *



tryin :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 08:13 AM~5169509
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> OH SHIT! I wonder what this could be!
> *


I KNOW WHAT IT IS.... :biggrin: 

HEY SEAN U AND LISA HAVE AN OK TIME SATURDAY NIGHT...I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 3 2006, 05:30 PM~5172273
> *I KNOW WHAT IT IS.... :biggrin:
> 
> HEY SEAN U AND LISA HAVE AN OK TIME SATURDAY NIGHT...I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: Sean on the idea, my lips are sealed.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 09:08 PM~5173105
> *ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: Sean on the idea, my lips are sealed.
> *


aaawwwww man :tears:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 3 2006, 05:30 PM~5172273
> *I KNOW WHAT IT IS.... :biggrin:
> 
> HEY SEAN U AND LISA HAVE AN OK TIME SATURDAY NIGHT...I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah we had a blast!! Wish we could kick it more....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 4 2006, 07:18 AM~5175826
> *hell yeah we had a blast!!  Wish we could kick it more....
> *


what did you do, what did you do, what did you do!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 4 2006, 08:52 AM~5176095
> *what did you do, what did you do, what did you do!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> *


stepped out to a little club and had a couple drinks.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 4 2006, 10:25 AM~5176210
> *stepped out to a little club and had a couple drinks.
> *


ohhh, not my thing.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 4 2006, 08:18 AM~5175826
> *hell yeah we had a blast!!  Wish we could kick it more....
> *


try to let me know about friday


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 4 2006, 09:55 PM~5180317
> *try to let me know about friday
> *



I will.....let me know about that shit we talked about last night. I want to see when I can get started


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

nice ride man keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 5 2006, 08:17 AM~5182159
> *I will.....let me know about that shit we talked about last night.  I want to see when I can get started
> *


ok


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 5 2006, 08:29 PM~5187220
> *ok
> *


LOOKING DOPE AS FUCK


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking good sean, can't wait to see it finished in person.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I cant wait to see what the stereo shop did! :0 :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

2nd page!!

[attachmentid=530732]


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

TTT Give him some slack he's getting ready for Indy!!   




USO


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

T-T-T for U-C-E let see some progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Apr 12 2006, 01:07 AM~5224477
> *T-T-T for U-C-E let see some progress pics :biggrin:
> *


Yea what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

can't find my camera


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 12 2006, 08:47 AM~5225170
> *can't find my camera
> *


look harder :angry: 

ya know your cars nice when you got everyone fiending for pics


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 12 2006, 08:47 AM~5225170
> *can't find my camera
> *


You just don't want to show us the suprise!!! Why you gotta be like that MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

post pics please :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Just read this topic today...

Wow talk about a roller coaster ride. At first I started to see the pics of the car and I was all sprung :biggrin: Then some hater must have talked smack and I was pissed :angry: Then it was all squashed and more pics came :biggrin: Happy again :cheesy: Then I saw what they did to the dash   It was off the chain from there. 

I love the ride .. I love the work they have done to it ... All I can say is Damnnnn!! That shit is off the hook brother  

I still cant get over the dash... 34 pages...the only thing that i didnt like was the fact that when i finished reading .. i didnt see the end result  

But Dayyuuummmnnn TTT I will come back and read some more tomorrow..and the next day .. and the next day :cheesy:


----------



## ucelinc (Apr 13, 2006)

what up big daddy


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

sean is tha car gona be in indy???


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the props Baghdady....I'll try to find the camera but if not i'll have to buy another one....sorry it won't be at Indy but the paint job requiresMANY steps to ensure it comes out slick so I can't rush it....it will be out this summer though


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

good luck sean .


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

WILL IT BE AT CRUISEFEST 




THATS IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS THIS YEAR YA KNOW?>?>


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Apr 13 2006, 10:31 PM~5237457
> *WILL IT BE AT CRUISEFEST
> THATS IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS THIS YEAR YA KNOW?>?>
> *



I would never take a car to :barf: cruisefest


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

If you take your car to cruisefest you may end up with a beer bottle thru the windsheild from some drunk idiot :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 14 2006, 12:01 PM~5240688
> *If you take your car to cruisefest you may end up with a beer bottle thru the windsheild from some drunk  idiot  :uh:
> *


exactly


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

true,, i never bring nothing but my daily... 




so you dont go to the best show in the midwest????? or you just dont bring your car???


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I took my Expedition to Cruisefest ALONG time ago and NEVER EVER WILL I DO THAT AGAIN! :angry:

[attachmentid=537906]


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *I would never take a car to barf.gif cruisefest
> *


AMEN to that. Minitruck/ricer central from what I hear. Fucking slip n slides and saran wrap and shit. "WHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I JUST TAPED A GUY TO A TREE!!!!!! ROCK ON DUDE!!!!!!!!!!" Fuck that.


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

and naked SLUTS lol

amn i got soo many pics and vids of sluts


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

no it's a equal amount i'd say more lowriders then anything.. 


but it's a killer show..


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

OK have fun at Cruisefest....enough about it on this topic though if you don't mind.......Thanks.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

cough cough....ass....LOL....whats not fun about the naked sluts.....SEAN? LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 17 2006, 08:19 AM~5257951
> *cough cough....ass....LOL....whats not fun about the naked sluts.....SEAN? LOL
> *



didn't say it wouldn't be fun.....just said I ain't goin to look at some discovery channel titties or take my car to a mud bath with a bunch of drunk kids that can't hold their liquor and rather fuck your car up than look at it. Not knocking anyone else going....but that's not what I call "fun"...besides my car won't be done by then anyway


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah i hear ya, i had one of the guys approach me that is promoting the show at a gas station when i was in the lolo, he gave me a bunch of flyers and i just tossed them out, i knew what the show was about. I might go to look but i am sure not gonna take my car there....LOL...


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

So.......... Whos going to CruiseFest???? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Sorry homie I had to.


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

happy birthday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcrosesue_@Apr 24 2006, 09:09 PM~5306125
> *happy birthday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 25 2006, 06:31 AM~5308626
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


MAN IT WAS NICE TO HANG OUT MUCH LOVE TO MY COUNTRY ASS FAM


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Loved kickin it with you homie....


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Can't wait till SoutherShowdown. Even though we really didn't kickit that much in Indy it was still good for the time that we did get to chop it up a little.


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

the ride looks good sean i like what you did to the dash nice touch cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> Can't wait till SoutherShowdown.  Even though we really didn't kickit that much in Indy it was still good for the time that we did get to chop it up a little.
> [/b]


OHH yeah we'll have a hella good time at SS.....alot less pressure :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by villen92_@Apr 27 2006, 12:52 PM~5325270
> *the ride looks good sean i like what you did to the dash nice touch cant wait to see it in person
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

updated pics? :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 28 2006, 04:52 PM~5334099
> *updated pics? :dunno:
> *


:angry: He lost his camera!


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

i heard from someone that was at keenan and jessie's this morning that your car is off the hook. that its going to make everyone elses look sick. i am going to have to drive that mile and see it myself since you haven't found the camera yet. i can't wait and i will have a camera. just don't know how to load them on here. you know i have much pride for whats coming out of kentucky this year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah ky is doing real nice things. everyone is going that extra mile and that is cool as hell. hurry with the pics i love this car


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Yep I rode down there to drop off my new seats to be reupholstered and Keenan and Jesse surprised me by resin flaking the body monday night. I love it...looks great.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

maybe you need to buy a new camera so we can see some new pics


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

nah....it will be finished soon and will be at a show near you :biggrin:

I am debuting it in Denver LRM show


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 3 2006, 03:11 PM~5363429
> *nah....it will be finished soon and will be at a show near you :biggrin:
> 
> I am debuting it in Denver LRM show
> *


 :0 that sounds nice


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Sup Sean?


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

tried all day to get over to see and didn't make it. i am going tomorrow one way or the other.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I wanna see pics!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

what up Will


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 4 2006, 06:28 AM~5367585
> *what up Will
> *


WHAT UP BIG HOMIE. CALL UR BOY BACK OR F U


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 4 2006, 10:03 AM~5368122
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE. CALL UR BOY BACK OR F U
> *


damn ***** :biggrin: i'll hit u up tonight


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 4 2006, 07:28 AM~5367584
> *I wanna see pics!
> *



mee tooooo

not to much longer and it'll be up here homie


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 4 2006, 01:05 PM~5368833
> *mee tooooo
> 
> not to much longer and it'll be up here homie
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> I wanna see pics!
> 
> 
> looking good sean


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 4 2006, 06:31 PM~5371083
> *
> looking good sean
> *


 Thanks bro


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

finishing the blocking of the resin as we speak. will be reclearing and jambing it in the rest of this week then reassemble, reclearing, blocking, patterns and candy :biggrin: getting closer....see ya'll in Denver LRM show.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I won't be in denver but I can't wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 10 2006, 04:40 PM~5404485
> *finishing the blocking of the resin as we speak.  will be reclearing and jambing it in the rest of this week then reassemble, reclearing, blocking, patterns and candy :biggrin: getting closer....see ya'll in Denver LRM show.
> *


Holly shit that will be a hall. :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

photoshoot studio is there


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 11 2006, 06:43 AM~5407967
> *photoshoot studio is there
> *


 :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 11 2006, 12:32 PM~5409135
> *:0
> *


i guess i need to go to  lol


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 11 2006, 05:43 AM~5407967
> *photoshoot studio is there
> *


and i got all the money. big dog i dont think so. u keep doing for u and the shit will come out tight as f k


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 11 2006, 10:29 PM~5413018
> *i guess i need to go to   lol
> *



you should :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 12 2006, 12:20 AM~5413682
> *and i got all the money.  big dog i dont think so.  u keep doing for u and the shit will come out tight as f  k
> *



Thanks bro...not looking too shabby yourself :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 12 2006, 08:27 AM~5414573
> *you should :biggrin:
> *


shit i wish my car was gonna be half as nice as yours.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

HAPPY B-DAY :0 

WHAT ARE U LIKE 40  LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday on your Birthday!

Cheeks' wishes dont count it was on the wrong day!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy B-Day big guy..


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

happy B-day Sean


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 13 2006, 09:26 AM~5420507
> *Happy Birthday on your Birthday!
> 
> Cheeks' wishes dont count it was on the wrong day!
> *


aw dont be mad that i was the first to tell him :biggrin: lol and beside as messed up as layitlow is sometimes u gotta get it in there when u can....

and one other thing i went up to lexington with sean and john to pick up a car for john...and i new that we would stop by keenan shop so i got to see sean car :0 that thing looking hella good..... :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

hey i wished him happy birthday weeks ago. but now i will get it right. HAPPY BIRTHDAY. still haven't got to the shop since we have been busy with the new little addition but i am going this week. keenan gave me a time frame.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes....next stop....32 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 16 2006, 07:29 AM~5436799
> *Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes....next stop....32 :biggrin:
> *


I'm not far behind you bro


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

man you all are old....LOL


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 16 2006, 12:14 PM~5437772
> *man you all are old....LOL
> *



Your just jealous. :biggrin: Happy belated B-day homie.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE!!! ADIDADIDAAS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@May 16 2006, 02:22 PM~5438906
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE!!! ADIDADIDAAS  :biggrin:
> *



glad you made it back Shrek


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 16 2006, 12:47 PM~5439053
> *glad you made it back Shrek
> *


 All I have to say to that is . .


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

\__________/ nathan handle bar


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 16 2006, 12:14 PM~5437772
> *man you all are old....LOL
> *


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

aw shit i seen sean new suprize for the car tonight..... :0


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes....next stop....32 :biggrin:
> [/
> 
> qu
> ...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

PICS!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 17 2006, 05:10 AM~5443341
> *PICS!
> *


who cares about how old he is!!!!!! i want to see pics!!!!! j/k


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

sorry...no camera 

p.s. Thanks Cheeks for riding with me to pic that up


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 17 2006, 07:01 AM~5443553
> *sorry...no camera
> 
> p.s.  Thanks Cheeks for riding with me to pic that up
> *


WITH ALL THAT CHORME U AINT GO NO CAMERA


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

My Brother bought me one for x-mas 2 years ago and I lost it....ain't no tellin where that thing is....i'll buy another one soon


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Why don't yawl help Sean out and let him use a cam for a few shots.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 17 2006, 09:01 AM~5443553
> *sorry...no camera
> 
> p.s.  Thanks Cheeks for riding with me to pic that up
> *


anytime :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

For those that are interested it will be getting painted this week


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 22 2006, 01:56 PM~5473655
> *For those that are interested it will be getting painted this week
> *


I HOPE YOU GOT A CAMERA!!! I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT SHIT DONE!!! COVER CAR??????


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 22 2006, 12:56 PM~5473655
> *For those that are interested it will be getting painted this week
> *


I can't wait to kick it in Denver with the ride brand new & fresh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 22 2006, 11:56 AM~5473655
> *For those that are interested it will be getting painted this week
> *


 You know I am homie, I cant wait to see this thing painted. I will try to hit you up soon shizzle our phones are down over here.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@May 23 2006, 09:46 AM~5479458
> *You know I am homie, I cant wait to see this thing painted. I will try to hit you up soon shizzle our phones are down over here.
> *


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

aaaaaaawwwwwww shit keenan and jessie started laying out the patterns tonight....that shit is gonna be amazing when it done.... :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

needless to say I am VERY happy so far... 3 more days of layin patterns....almost there.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 26 2006, 05:45 AM~5499429
> *needless to say I am VERY happy so far... 3 more days of layin patterns....almost there.
> *


CANNT WAIT TO SEE THAT SHIT


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Painted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:worship: Keenan and Jesse


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

pics sean??? :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Yeah man pics! Or atleast some teasers!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 28 2006, 07:23 PM~5510266
> *Painted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :worship: Keenan and Jesse
> *


i cant wait to see this bitch :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

When is it coming home? I want to see it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 28 2006, 06:23 PM~5510266
> *Painted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :worship: Keenan and Jesse
> *


Do you not own a camera? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

hook a homie up Sean :biggrin: 

cant wait to see it complete


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

just came back from the paint shop from seeing the car. there is not words to describe this car. it has to be the best looking paint job i have ever seen on a car. it brought tears to my eyes (i'm a girl i can do that) and this is with it only half done. sean be proud. also got to give big shouts to keenan and jessie. people need to start getting appointments with these guys lined up or you will not be able to. and before you start yelling for pictures they would not do this car justice. these kentucky boys have it going on this year. damn i'm proud. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I gotta see this shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 29 2006, 09:55 PM~5516675
> *I gotta see this shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

come on sean post some pics


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 30 2006, 12:33 AM~5517340
> *come on sean post some pics
> *


I know man, he is holdin' out on us, he has a camera phone, snap and send to your email homie and then post, or email them to me and I will post them for you!!!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

that shit looks good 






fuck that keep the pics off the net till its done

keanan and jesse better yall then me

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 30 2006, 12:10 PM~5519763
> *that shit looks good
> fuck that keep the pics off the net till its done
> 
> ...



Thanks John...Glad you like it homie.  

Curtis you got a sneek peek :biggrin: 

Scott our cars may have something in common soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

don't want to ruin the surprise but let me guess either pitbull hydraulics or stripes by Josh(pinheadred)


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 30 2006, 12:36 PM~5519925
> *don't want to ruin the surprise but let me guess either pitbull hydraulics or stripes by Josh(pinheadred)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

come on now!!! I WANNA SEE!!!!! LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 30 2006, 01:17 PM~5520147
> *come on now!!! I WANNA SEE!!!!! LOL
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i will hit you up when i get off work.......


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

I cannot wait to see this the LAC homie I know it is going to be 1 sick ride when it is done!!!!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@May 30 2006, 05:01 PM~5521334
> *I cannot wait to see this the LAC homie I know it is going to be 1 sick ride when it is done!!!!
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

if i dont see a damn pic today i am coming to ky to kill you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

lets see that pic! you know you want to post it :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Nah...it's so small it distorts when it's made any bigger.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Post some fucking pics!!!!!! Now dammit!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I bet it is beautiful.


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

you all are so silly. none of you looked at his avatar. thats the car.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcrosesue_@May 31 2006, 08:02 PM~5528895
> *you all are so silly. none of you looked at his avatar. thats the car.
> *


I seen it and thought to myself i wonder if anyone else has noticed! LOL! Gonna look phat like a masterpeice, cant wait to see it in person, mad props to you bro!!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

well sence no one is posting pics

heres my summer ride Sean


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 1 2006, 01:29 PM~5533088
> *well sence no one is posting pics
> 
> heres my summer ride Sean
> ...



ohhhh nice coupe linc


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

lifted in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 31 2006, 05:39 AM~5525008
> *if i dont see a damn pic today i am coming to ky to kill you :biggrin:
> *


do you think im playing fool


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 1 2006, 06:42 PM~5534906
> *do you think im playing fool
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 1 2006, 07:42 PM~5534906
> *do you think im playing fool
> *


he has posted a pic you just didn't look :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice work Sean :thumbsup: 
Its gonna be allmost as god as mine :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

EMAIL ME SO PICS FOOL :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&S (Jun 3, 2006)

re-clearing AGAIN tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G&S_@Jun 2 2006, 10:17 PM~5542056
> *re-clearing AGAIN tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


welcome to lil keenan. now i can brag about you and jessie and you will know about it. you are doing an awesome job on this car. keep it up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G&S_@Jun 2 2006, 07:17 PM~5542056
> *re-clearing AGAIN tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


better you guys then me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 3 2006, 11:11 AM~5544472
> *better you guys then me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 3 2006, 10:11 AM~5544472
> *better you guys then me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 6 2006, 02:30 PM~5561954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol

I love that movie


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

"So what is it exactly you said you do here?"








What's up BIGG HOMMIE?


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

whats up sean....i didnt realize that was u till u got past me...lol

the ride is lookin hella tight.....cant wait to see it in person...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 3 2006, 09:11 AM~5544472
> *better you guys then me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U KNOW U WRONG


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Jun 6 2006, 08:03 PM~5564032
> *"So what is it exactly you said you do here?"
> What's up BIGG HOMMIE?
> *


What up dizzle...that fleetwood across from cool cars is calling your name :biggrin: How are you and Amy doin?



> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Jun 6 2006, 11:05 PM~5564794
> *whats up sean....i didnt realize that was u till u got past me...lol
> 
> the ride is lookin hella tight.....cant wait to see it in person...
> *


What up Koolaid. I figured you didn't know it was me. Just saying what up homie. Thanks for the compliment bro. You have your car looking damn good too. C-ya homie


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Wet sanded....being buffed now. I will be taking the Bumpers and all the trim down on Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 7 2006, 08:22 AM~5566212
> *Wet sanded....being buffed now.  I will be taking the Bumpers and all the trim down on Friday. :biggrin:
> *


You need to update a homie! :angry:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 7 2006, 06:29 AM~5566233
> *You need to update a homie! :angry:
> *


yes


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964+Jun 7 2006, 07:29 AM~5566233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what that was :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 6 2006, 02:34 PM~5561974
> *lol
> 
> I love that movie
> *


I live that movie. :uh:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

stopped by and saw the car today. really like the designs on the front. keenan was wet sanding his heart out so couldn't get full effect but its damn awesome even all filmy.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 7 2006, 08:22 AM~5566212
> *Wet sanded....being buffed now.  I will be taking the Bumpers and all the trim down on Friday. :biggrin:
> *



Moving right along. Congrats homie.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

buffed out and made my pants wet


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

oh shit i see the cover now big ass dude big ass car


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 8 2006, 07:53 PM~5576136
> *oh shit i see the cover now big ass dude big ass car
> *


thats what i told him just a little while ago.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I sure would like to see some pics I f you don't want to post them I want to come see it when it gets home


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

you have always been welcome to come see it Scott.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

come on already the suspense is killin a fat guy already..... i cANT just drive over and see it damnit......... come with the pics big homie


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

:biggrin: damn sean the pictures that i took for you to post came out too dark. thats what i get for using a disposible camera. guess people going to have to wait a little bit longer to see it. lets put it this way the car is almost as pretty as me but it does have a better looking ass end than me. :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i will be in lexington tonight helping put the car together :biggrin: 


i'll take some pics !!!!!!!!
















and i will not be posting them ether!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

But you will e mail them! :cheesy:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

fuck it im goin to see it sunday !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 9 2006, 09:05 PM~5582310
> *fuck it im goin to see it sunday !!!!!!!!!
> *


i got all kinds of pic on my phone...u guys wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 10 2006, 10:24 AM~5584468
> *i got all kinds of pic on my phone...u guys wanna see :biggrin:
> *


You could have shared them last night Mr. Mayor


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I've been working in Lexington off of Nicholisville Rd. If I am not mistaken thats not too far from the Caddy. I might have to stop in and see for myself.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I think I might hire someone to get some spy pics! LOL!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 10 2006, 12:49 PM~5584936
> *I think I might hire someone to get some spy pics! LOL!
> *


if the price it right... :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump......sean.....do it.......do it.....


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

damn that fucker is gonna be off the hook.... :biggrin: keep sending those pics to my phone


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

:biggrin: That was exclusive too cheeks nobody has seen those yet but you


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 12 2006, 04:44 PM~5595747
> *:biggrin: That was exclusive too cheeks nobody has seen those yet but you
> *


COME ON BRO SEND ME SOME PICS!!!!! THAT AVATAR PIC IS JUST A TEASE AND NOT CLEAR!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Get that shit to your house. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 12 2006, 05:44 PM~5595747
> *:biggrin: That was exclusive too cheeks nobody has seen those yet but you
> *


im lovin that fucker :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I would probably love it too if *someone posted some fucking pics!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 12 2006, 08:16 PM~5597234
> *I would probably love it too if someone posted some fucking pics!!  :biggrin:
> *


No shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 12 2006, 05:44 PM~5595747
> *:biggrin: That was exclusive too cheeks nobody has seen those yet but you
> *


I see how it is! :angry:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 12 2006, 09:01 PM~5597542
> *I see how it is! :angry:
> *


U AINT SHIT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck him we dont want to see pics anyway :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 12 2006, 11:54 PM~5597884
> *U AINT SHIT
> *


:nono:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 12 2006, 09:16 PM~5597234
> *I would probably love it too if someone posted some fucking pics!!  :biggrin:
> *


Here you go straight from Sean's avatar.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks good as hell tuckin that wheel in there


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

you know if you ask him real nice to see the car he lets you plus a little bribe goes a long way. i told him that i had put him in my will. the thing is is that he doesn't know that i left him porky but not little man or lil keenan. so nobody tell him.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Singing the tune Sean............ I Luuuv it!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2006, 02:29 PM~5606604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

last one


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin real good sean is it coming home this weekend?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

nope not yet


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Damn! And I thought my Caddy was long. :0 Looks sweet.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2006, 02:55 PM~5606653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2006, 02:29 PM~5606604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shot i was looking for :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hey.... i dont have my glasses on to see these pics...   




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

post bigger pics i love the first one


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Can I take some pics of it??


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

if you want to travel...it's in lexington still.


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 16 2006, 07:37 AM~5616660
> *if you want to travel...it's in lexington still.
> *


LOOKS TIGHT AS HELL BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Rollin


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 16 2006, 02:14 PM~5618952
> *Thanks Rollin
> *


CAN I GET A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT SHIT :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt for my big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 18 2006, 10:03 PM~5629263
> *ttt for my big homie :biggrin:
> *


  Jesse said bring it down today.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

The LAC came out G to a T Sean I cant wait to see this thing up close. I dont expect nothing less from you though bro  :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 14 2006, 12:55 PM~5606653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love how them wires tuck under them skirts  
i cant wait to see this in person sean


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ive got a suprize for everone later on tonight....gotta wait for curtis to post them up for me.....i took some pics of sean car today when me and him where up there today..its really hard to look at that fucker...its blinding....


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 19 2006, 06:10 PM~5634356
> *ive got a suprize for everone later on tonight....gotta wait for curtis to post them up for me.....i took some pics of sean car today when me and him where up there today..its really hard to look at that fucker...its blinding....
> *


GOOD JOB


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 19 2006, 10:28 PM~5635740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS PICS GOOD JOB ON PAINT LOOKING GOOD SEAN


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn that looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The car looks like it turned out good. Are you happy with it Sean?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

ohh yeah....I love it....it is in need of cleaning......BAD


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 20 2006, 07:45 AM~5637193
> *ohh yeah....I love it....it is in need of cleaning......BAD
> *


Its off the HEEZY!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 20 2006, 06:46 AM~5637197
> *Its off the HEEZY!
> *


Thanks Curt


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

looks damn good sean! can't wait to see that shit in person!


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

DAMN BRO THAT SHIT LOOKS OFF THE HOOK!!!! :worship:


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting those pics Curtis. I think everyones been waiting on some good pics. Im impress Sean. I thought it would be hard to top the Linc....but you did. Them Lexington boys sure can throw down some paint and patterens.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Can I fuck it? :biggrin: 

I hump nice Caddys..


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

looks great in the pictures but you still need to see it in person. there are no words to describe how nice. love the car!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

looks good !


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jun 20 2006, 10:42 AM~5637719
> *Thanks for posting those pics Curtis. I think everyones been waiting on some good pics. Im impress Sean. I thought it would be hard to top the Linc....but you did. Them Lexington boys sure can throw down some paint and patterens.... :thumbsup:
> *


fucker u should be thinking me i took the pics :biggrin: .......lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Jun 20 2006, 08:01 AM~5637528
> *DAMN BRO THAT SHIT LOOKS OFF THE HOOK!!!! :worship:
> *


hell ya.i love it.


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 20 2006, 04:31 PM~5640979
> *fucker u should be thinking me i took the pics :biggrin: .......lol
> *


Thanks CHEEEEEEEEKKKSSS. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jun 20 2006, 09:42 AM~5637719
> *Thanks for posting those pics Curtis. I think everyones been waiting on some good pics. Im impress Sean. I thought it would be hard to top the Linc....but you did. Them Lexington boys sure can throw down some paint and patterens.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Tony...the way I look at it is if I can't make a car look better than my last one then why build another one....that's why this is my last one


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks real good homie. It will look even better once evrtyhing is complete with the bumpers and all.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 21 2006, 03:20 PM~5645972
> *Looks real good homie.  It will look even better once evrtyhing is complete with the bumpers and all.
> *



I hope it does...lol  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

All I can say is :worship:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

fuckin nice bro, looks like it was well worth the wait


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

Dam all i can say is.................................................................................

































Im speachless


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Sean your ride is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

props Big Sean! can't wait to see it person UCE! :thumbsup: 




N8


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments everyone


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't see any pics this sucks!!!!!!!!  

I wanna see this LAC!!

I will try to hit you up soon Shizzle been a busy guy lately preparring for re-deployment take care homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I bet you cant wait to wash/detail it for the first time!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 22 2006, 11:15 AM~5650203
> *I bet you cant wait to wash/detail it for the first time!! :biggrin:
> *



actually that first one will be a bitch....thank goodness i'll heve a professional like Cheeks there helping me. your right I can't wait though :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2006, 12:31 PM~5650319
> *actually that first one will be a bitch....thank goodness i'll heve a professional like Cheeks there helping me.  your right I can't wait though :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2006, 12:31 PM~5650319
> *actually that first one will be a bitch....thank goodness i'll heve a professional like Cheeks there helping me.  your right I can't wait though :biggrin:
> *



Cheeks will be hoking me up with a good clean up job this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Car looks really nice Sean... that fuckers bright! Resin?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 22 2006, 07:23 PM~5652710
> *Cheeks will be hoking me up with a good clean up job this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2006, 07:22 PM~5652959
> *Car looks really nice Sean... that fuckers bright! Resin?
> *


RESIN!! 22 jars of HOK F15 flake


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 23 2006, 07:26 AM~5655501
> *RESIN!!  22 jars of HOK F15 flake
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

Here you go Sean. This is the new front seal. Its felty feeling. OG. give me a call at 812-249-4230 if you need one....you too Max.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I've got directions now and I'll be seeing it on Monday!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

sick ass paint job, I would ve added those same patterns on the top, on the side of the car.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Can't wait to see it in Denver Big Uce, Raymond and I are going out there (sorry; Thurr) to be your support crew :biggrin: ..looks great, better than great !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

GOOD TO TALK TO U CANT WAIT TO SEE IN PERSON. I WISH I HAD UR KINDA OF MONEY


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Dave I heard you saw the caddy...what do you think?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Sup Big Uce?.?.?...... car looks really good, will it be home this weekend? let me know. I am coming back to Lou this weekend to pick up a motor for my caddy that I found last weekend.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I think it's off the hook! G&S did a hell of job! Man, the Caddy looks GOOD!

I just can't figure out why there were 3 cats sleeping inside of it. ???? j/k


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I wanna see the interior in it! So whats the word on it homie?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

to be honest I don't know when it will be home. I am to the point I am just waiting on them to call me and tell me to come and get it.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

damn looks real good bro, nice job


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Homie


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 30 2006, 07:57 AM~5693584
> *Thanks Homie
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :0 :0 :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

11 days till show down.......


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

it won't be there


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 5 2006, 12:39 PM~5718829
> *it won't be there
> *


why whats wrong now


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

"What it do?"


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Very nice.......I like the fire wall :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

latest


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

real nice homie. I hope you can have it done, and try an make it up for the Michigan Midwest Showdown August 13th. Best of Show Paint may be in your future :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

we'll see because I am sure I will be feigning to take it to a show once it's done....haven't competed in over a year...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good Sean glad to see it coming together for you. when is it coming home?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I actually am unsure scott. I am waiting on the new windshield to arrive now...they company was saying Thursday. when it get's home I have some other stops to take it before it is home for good but when it's together I'll holla at you to come take a look. Depending on when I get it back I might add little things and keep it under wraps until Vegas but I'll let my homies get a sneak peak


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

The Lac looks dope as hell bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 11 2006, 08:54 PM~5753512
> *I actually am unsure scott.  I am waiting on the new windshield to arrive now...they company was saying Thursday.  when it get's home I have some other stops to take it before it is home for good but when it's together I'll holla at you to come take a look.  Depending on when I get it back I might add little things and keep it under wraps until Vegas but I'll let my homies get a sneak peak
> *


dang, you taking it to vegas? It would shine too bright under that navada sun.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 11 2006, 11:54 AM~5753512
> *I actually am unsure scott.  I am waiting on the new windshield to arrive now...they company was saying Thursday.  when it get's home I have some other stops to take it before it is home for good but when it's together I'll holla at you to come take a look.  Depending on when I get it back I might add little things and keep it under wraps until Vegas but I'll let my homies get a sneak peak
> *


can I get a sneak peak this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 11 2006, 01:54 PM~5753512
> *I actually am unsure scott.  I am waiting on the new windshield to arrive now...they company was saying Thursday.  when it get's home I have some other stops to take it before it is home for good but when it's together I'll holla at you to come take a look.  Depending on when I get it back I might add little things and keep it under wraps until Vegas but I'll let my homies get a sneak peak
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Just talked to Jesse and he said it will probably be home next weekend.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

speaker pod










new glass










this next pic might not seem like much but quite a bit of work went into getting the headlights working and functioning correctly.  Thanks Keenan and Jesse and Lincoln james for breaking tradition and getting a Cadillac part :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 12 2006, 07:46 AM~5758464
> *speaker pod
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

front and back glass in permanently with trim


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

getting closer. I know you can't wait Playboy.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 12 2006, 01:32 PM~5759979
> *front and back glass in permanently with trim
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Getting there homie.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

car looks awsome... guys have done a first class job.... cant wait to see it


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Car looks sick Sean.... are you going to try to qualify for Vegas?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I wanna try to get it to Vegas but we'll see


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

most likely you will be able to get in. last year we just sent in the app and they sent back our verification. we werent up for any titles because we didnt qualify,, well and they are no where near the level of those inside and some of the outside cars but we still where able to win 1st n class. you should take it and transport tommys car with you


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 13 2006, 07:02 AM~5765241
> *I wanna try to get it to Vegas but we'll see
> *


Shit man, if you take it, you HAVE to show it OUTSIDE! :0 Oh wait, let me put my sunglasses on!


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

been hearing nothing but good about it. haven't had a chance to get over there lately but do not take it without pming me or calling. i will meet you.


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

It would be tight for the first show to bust out be VEGAS. What was the last show you had POISION IVY at?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jul 13 2006, 11:46 PM~5770582
> *It would be tight for the first show to bust out be VEGAS. What was the last show you had POISION IVY at?
> *


Indy last year


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

is it ready?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Not yet Dizzle....It will Debut in Vegas though.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

The car will be heading to LA for some "finishing touches" in September.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i would like to say this is a such a beautiful car...!!!!*


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 17 2006, 04:14 PM~5789213
> *The car will be heading to LA for some "finishing touches" in September.
> *


what's up with it?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jul 17 2006, 04:34 PM~5789382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


top secret bro.....if I see you in person I'll probably tell you. I'll just say it's a once in a lifetime opportunity and basically keeps me from ever selling this car. The sentimental value will be to high.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i thought that you had to be in the loop.......  :dunno:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

you do


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 18 2006, 07:07 AM~5793297
> *Thanks alot bean....you know how much your opinion means to me.
> top secret bro.....if I see you in person I'll probably tell you.  I'll just say it's a once in a lifetime opportunity and basically keeps me from ever selling this car.  The sentimental value will be to high.
> *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 18 2006, 10:18 AM~5793649
> *you do
> *


just tell Russ, then we can all find out :biggrin:


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

whatever doe. :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2006, 09:50 AM~5793768
> *just tell Russ, then we can all find out  :biggrin:
> *


  exactly


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....  nice sean


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 18 2006, 10:18 AM~5793649
> *you do
> *


thats why ill never tell :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 18 2006, 08:07 AM~5793297
> *Thanks alot bean....you know how much your opinion means to me.
> top secret bro.....if I see you in person I'll probably tell you.  I'll just say it's a once in a lifetime opportunity and basically keeps me from ever selling this car.  The sentimental value will be to high.
> *


no it is not top secret i know why bro . :nono: can't hide nothing from me brother.lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 18 2006, 07:07 AM~5793297
> *Thanks alot bean....you know how much your opinion means to me.
> 
> *


my opinion..? i'm just a regular guy...lol...
i wish i was up to where your at...its been a long road for you .and its coming out very nice...


----------



## 2six3's (Jan 5, 2003)

damn sean if i would have known i wasn't making it home sunday night i would have went to see it person too :thumbsup:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I just stopped by the G&S and all I can say is WOW!!!! The Dash is one of my favorite aspects of your ride, and Sean what is the name of your ride going to be?

I also really dig the patterns on the side and trunk....very nice

T


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I want to name it the name that Saul came up with but it doesn't go with my mural.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 19 2006, 08:22 AM~5801362
> *I want to name it the name that Saul came up with but it doesn't go with my mural.
> *


WHAT UP BIG HOME BOY


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

what up bro...I posted your pics


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 19 2006, 08:27 AM~5801389
> *what up bro...I posted your pics
> *


THANKS MUCH LOVE


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

The mural on the gas tank?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 9 2005, 08:03 AM~4370431
> *while some of this was being done a little of this was going on also:
> *



here ya go big T


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=220345&st=80


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 20 2006, 04:44 PM~5811244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up bro


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 20 2006, 06:02 PM~5811421
> *what up bro
> *


Waiting to hump your lac. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol we are gonna rape his seans car


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Poseidon might would be a good name for the car..... God of the sea!!!! it goes with your mural.... Just a suggestion man...... cant wait to see it and see what secret is in store for it in Cali.... I saw you last Sat at the show but when I went over to talk to ya you had gone.... I will stop by the house next time I am down that way.....


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 20 2006, 08:39 PM~5812734
> *Poseidon might would be a good name for the car..... God of the sea!!!! it goes with your mural.... Just a suggestion man...... cant wait to see it and see what secret is in store for it in Cali.... I saw you last Sat at the show but when I went over to talk to ya you had gone.... I will stop by the house next time I am down that way.....
> *



That's cool I saw you in the pit but I had to get back in the shade...after John's and Robbie's car went I was out :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 21 2006, 05:36 AM~5815158
> *That's cool I saw you in the pit but I had to get back in the shade...after John's and Robbie's car went I was out :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was Hot as fuk!!!!!... man I dont think I have ever been that hot, but hey the chippin Lincoln won $250 so it was worht it.... :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

hey sean i got a couple pics of your car that i like and i was wondering if you cared if i posted them


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 23 2006, 11:29 PM~5829844
> *hey sean i got a couple pics of your car that i like and i was wondering if you cared if i posted them
> *



go ahead and post if you want bro...it's all good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 24 2006, 06:36 AM~5830982
> *go ahead and post if you want bro...it's all good
> *


Go ahead Porky :biggrin: , Roll that beautiful footage!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Its been over 24 hours... POST THE PICS!!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wtf post them dammit :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 24 2006, 07:36 AM~5830982
> *go ahead and post if you want bro...it's all good
> *


 :0


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

post post post post!!!!!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 26 2006, 09:29 PM~5849709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simply lovely uce


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 27 2006, 01:26 AM~5850268
> *simply lovely uce
> *


Thanks Big Uce...hit me up when you can.

P.S Porky you need to take some updated pics :biggrin: It's almost all together now


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Is that thang done yet?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

nope


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

ill try to take some today if i can get over there


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

cool


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

did anyone happen to notice if the car is shining and reflecting as much with it on the inside that this car will probably blind somebody with full sunlight. hell you won't even need a mirror with this car. car is gorgeous.


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

finally got away from the shop and got to go see the car and once again its better than the pictures. i really like this interior much better than the other. i can't wait to ever see this car done. it will be well worth the time and effort that has been spent on it. oh it was cloudy and started to rain while i was there so i still have my eyesight. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Lookin mighty fine Sean! Ain't looked at your thread in awhile 'cause your lack of a camera--shit was killin me homie! Here's the big ?.......are ya gunna roll it on the streets??? I would be too paranoid


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

what up bro...are you moving to the Ville when you ETS? Eric said you were thinking about it...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 28 2006, 07:03 AM~5857621
> *what up bro...are you moving to the Ville when you ETS?  Eric said you were thinking about it...
> *


THAT IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAIN WHEN IT IS DONE. SEE U AT THE PINIC AND IT BETTER BE THERE


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks good: this is from the guy that shows no love by the way


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 28 2006, 12:17 PM~5858644
> *looks good: this is from the guy that shows no love by the way
> *


Russ, you nailed that one right on the head.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

shut up dave.....LOL....


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 2 2006, 12:17 PM~5888157
> *shut up dave.....LOL....
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



USOLAC..........................WHAT IT DEW?....WHAT..... IT..... DEW?.....



Is that thang still in Lex? I need another sneak peak.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Jul 28 2006, 07:03 AM~5857621
> *what up bro...are you moving to the Ville when you ETS?  Eric said you were thinking about it...
> *


Thinking about it, might need help finding a job. If Cool Cars would give me a shot, it would be a done deal!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

CCE is always looking for new talent


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you have too many screen names on here.....choose one and stick with it.....PLAYER.....LOL


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

why???


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i dunno cause maybe your hard to keep up with if you keep using different names.....LOL


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

you can't put your thumb on me...

why you tryin to keep up with me for anyway Big "M" :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

thats not this weeks name now i know you can keep up better than that............LOL


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I thought you knew Rus...I ain't in the know anymore


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Sean..your cars really starting to come together. I snapped some pics today, the sun really wasnt out much, but you can still see the flake flicking. The last one is your console, its going to be pretty nice as well. Anyways, enjoy.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

REally Nice Big homie.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Well is it going to be at YOUR show next weekend????


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks nice Sean glad to see it about finished


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Man Sean everytime I see a new pic of this I gain more love for this car... You have outdone yourself with this one Bro...


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Sean I seen it going down Preston on your trailer today! WOW It was beautiful gleaming in th sun! WOW!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

if its home hit me up I want to come see it


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

It's in Louisville but I took it straight to Blinky so he could get the grill in there right.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

so will it be at your show this weekend?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

nope


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 7 2006, 07:50 AM~5916560
> *It's in Louisville but I took it straight to Blinky so he could get the grill in there right.
> *


so it's at Fernandos house how long will it be there?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 7 2006, 04:40 PM~5916873
> *so it's at Fernandos house how long will it be there?
> *


until Tomorrow or Wednesday then to Caranto's house.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I see its in Cadillac Witness Protection isnt it.... :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

there you go-the name for the car. just watched the movie again last night. MY BLUE HEAVEN. describes the car perfectly.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 8 2006, 05:17 AM~5921289
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looked at it today in person, all I have to say is DIZZAM!!!! It was on fire, looks like it belongs on a turn table in Vegas! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 8 2006, 04:18 PM~5925730
> *
> *


Sept 7 it's on 8:30 :0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Aug 10 2006, 08:35 PM~5941407
> *Sept 7 it's on 8:30 :0
> *


????????????????????????????????


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 10 2006, 10:18 PM~5945123
> *????????????????????????????????
> *


WHAT UP BIG BOY


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

What up bro...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Dropped the new grill off at Blakley's yesterday.....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

car looks great sean....


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 11 2006, 06:47 PM~5947855
> *car looks great sean....
> *


except for the patterns on the side, right?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats one beautiful ride man... love the sunroof work..


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

damn a mother cant even have an opinion....im not that damn bad, you act like what i say matters.....I liked it overall though ass hole....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i still love you so you still love me......THAAAAAANKS....LOL...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 11 2006, 02:47 PM~5948456
> *thats one beautiful ride man... love the sunroof work..
> *


Thats the best part  :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 12 2006, 12:02 AM~5951303
> *Thats the best part    :0
> *


Sean did say the other day when I was looking at it thats what he loves about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 11 2006, 12:18 AM~5945123
> *????????????????????????????????
> *


Miami at Pit Sept 7 8:30....................... :uh:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

W= Pit L=Mia


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

TTT for this badass ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 11 2006, 01:55 PM~5948229
> *except for the patterns on the side, right?
> *


Love em!


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 14 2006, 06:47 AM~5963487
> *W= Pit  L=Mia
> *


WHAT THE HELL U GOING TO CALL U SELF NEXT


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

ain't no tellin


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Wheres some new pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

none....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 18 2006, 08:23 AM~5992668
> *none....
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

far from finished but here are the latest pics I have.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

trunk will not be built in like that...i don't like it...so that will be changing and the grill as you can see didn't fit right so I already had another one made...the new one is a one piece and it's at the chrome plater I pick it up friday....


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 22 2006, 10:53 AM~6016860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:  , you better then me Uce, I would have kept it still under raps till showtime. lOl. So far looks good playboy.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

it will look alot different than this when it comes out next year...trust me


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 22 2006, 11:06 AM~6016933
> *it will look alot different than this when it comes out next year...trust me
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks great Sean Jason still got it?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks great!! I cant beleive how far it has came since i worked on it :0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Aug 22 2006, 07:34 PM~6017479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it's a trip isn't it....sometimes I go back through my topic and check out the progress....


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Its beautiful. :tears:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

that dash is pimp my brother!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks bro


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

i remember the night that you came to lexington to get the car and it was breaking my heart that porky was getting rid of it cause i truly loved this car. we all were out there getting it loaded on the trailer for you to take it. i will say it one more time i am so glad that you are the one that got this car because i don't know of anyone else that would have shown as much respect for this car as you have. thank you for letting me be a small part of this cars changes. you have tremendous love and respect from me for what you are doing. its beautiful. thank you.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Tight homie! For real. That's hurtin' 'em!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

That Dash Is Gangsta :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

The pics are bathroom material...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i was undecided before about the dash ....but i will have to say it looks good the entire car as a whole looks great :thumbsup: congrats on an awsome build up ,


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I think that car looks awesome. His trunk setup is pretty much like mine, except I'm using MTX instead of punch, 2 subs instead of 3, and no gauges on the hydros. That dash looks good to me!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks good Sean

(even the patterns on the side, :biggrin: )


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

looks great :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments everyone 

(especially the compliment on the patterns on the side :biggrin: )


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

shut up.......ass hat....hey could you email me those pics you have of my car by any chance? I really would like just the one from the side with the colored spoked from indy.....Please? Thanks [email protected]


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

The Lac looks dope as hell bro !!!! I can't wait to see that bitch next week in person !!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

The car is mad sick! It just doesnt get any better!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

"THAT SHIT IS OKAY"


























J/K THAT SHIT IS DOPE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2006, 11:18 AM~6024383
> *shut up.......ass hat....hey could you email me those pics you have of my car by any chance? I really would like just the one from the side with the colored spoked from indy.....Please? Thanks [email protected]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

SEAN yo mofo :biggrin: 

That ride is somthing..
When can you bring that pice over the water  



NICE WORK BRO.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Tryin to make my hydro sponsor proud  Thanks Chief....Lowrider Hydros Pro Hopper Sweden all the way!!!!!!


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

damn, looks clean!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

beautiful...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

got my grill back from the plater Friday...I love it. Thanks Blinky...and Larry!

Thanks for riding with a fugitive Cheeks :biggrin:




















plaqued it Sunday!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

wow looks better every pic I see :worship: :worship:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

it's ugly right now but it will look good before it comes out


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i like the grill......for real!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 28 2006, 09:01 PM~6059547
> *i like the grill......for real!!!!!
> *


good....I guess i'll keep it in then....now I can sleep at night.....the ALMIGHTY RYDER HIMSELF RUSS likes the grill :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 28 2006, 03:46 PM~6059811
> *good....I guess i'll keep it in then....now I can sleep at night.....the ALMIGHTY RYDER HIMSELF RUS likes the grill :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 28 2006, 02:46 PM~6059811
> *good....I guess i'll keep it in then....now I can sleep at night.....the ALMIGHTY RYDER HIMSELF RUS likes the grill :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

car looks great sean


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Im still waiting for my day to see it in person.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Sean fuck this phone tag shit pm me your Nextel # I lost it!! :uh:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I have a new service now....same number.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

COUGH COUGH!!!!! ASSHOLE!!!!! -The RIDER......LOL


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 28 2006, 02:46 PM~6059811
> *good....I guess i'll keep it in then....now I can sleep at night.....the ALMIGHTY RYDER HIMSELF RUSS likes the grill :biggrin:
> *



 lol Not the ALMIGHTY RYDER.....RUSS.  

From what I can see the grill looks good Sean.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i still love ya bro no matter how much chit you give me....lol


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I know Pugh (Pew-jay) Feeling is mutual. If I didn't love you I wouldn't say shit to ya.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> lol Not the ALMIGHTY RYDER.....RUSS.
> 
> From what I can see the grill looks good Sean.
> [/b]


G is that YOUR 62 in the avitar?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 29 2006, 11:23 AM~6065424
> *G is that YOUR 62 in the avitar?
> *



One never knows what might come out Next April. 
I will say this though. If you really want to know what Might be coming out. Talk to Mz Yo at the pic-nic She might give you word on a thing or TWO.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> One never knows what might come out Next April.
> I will say this though. If you really want to know what Might be coming out. Talk to Mz Yo at the pic-nic She might give you word on a thing or TWO.
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> One never knows what might come out Next April.
> I will say this though. If you really want to know what Might be coming out. Talk to Mz Yo at the pic-nic She might give you word on a thing or TWO.
> [/b]


ok g :0 :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 28 2006, 12:28 PM~6058623
> *got my grill back from the plater Friday...I love it.  Thanks Blinky...and Larry!
> 
> Thanks for riding with a fugitive Cheeks :biggrin:
> ...


no problem sean anytime..... :biggrin: slow down......(84)


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 28 2006, 09:01 PM~6061709
> *Im still waiting for my day to see it in person.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 31 2006, 07:27 AM~6077140
> *:biggrin:
> *


getting wet sanded right now and disassembled


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

will the car be at the picnic?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

nope....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

what the heck? you should have at least took it to the picnic....


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 31 2006, 03:21 PM~6078280
> *what the heck? you should have at least took it to the picnic....
> *



It's not ready...I refuse to bring shit out half assed....sorry


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Aug 30 2006, 04:51 PM~6074419
> *ok g :0  :0
> *


  Like I said ask my lady sunday and she will let you know whats comeing out. Caddied Up. 

See you guys Sunday.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

oh well.....not everyone wants a car you wont drive cause you have sooooooo much to lose.....  :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 31 2006, 11:14 AM~6079171
> *oh well.....not everyone wants a car you wont drive cause you have sooooooo much to lose.....   :biggrin:
> *



YOu guys are too much wit it.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah but he knows i am messin with him....Whats up with ya G? everything goin alright?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 31 2006, 11:20 AM~6079223
> *Yeah but he knows i am messin with him....Whats up with ya G? everything goin alright?
> *


Yeah I know Russ, One could say if the car ain't ready to be brought out then why even show it being plaqued yet?!?!?!? Sean I'm just messin witcha.   
I've been alright playboy. How about yourself.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

chillin for real dealin with a foot injury....its hard bein fat.....see we can still talk about this in his thread cause he knows what i am talkin about....He is fat and he has had a broken back for like 10 years now....LMAO...But for real all is good hear couldnt be any worse.....I HOPE!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> Yeah I know Russ, One could say if the car ain't ready to be brought out then why even show it being plaqued yet?!?!?!? Sean I'm just messin witcha.
> I've been alright playboy. How about yourself.
> [/b]


just make sure my car doesn't beat either one of your cars out playa  :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 31 2006, 06:14 PM~6079171
> *oh well.....not everyone wants a car you wont drive cause you have sooooooo much to lose.....   :biggrin:
> *


I take car of the stuff I have...don't be mad because I don't want a car with fillers cracked out and holes in the seats and I have too much pride for people to see that. If my hobbie was just having a car then I would just have any car like cat scratch fever. But I choose to have a NICE car so don't hate. PLAYA!!  :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *I take car of the stuff I have...don't be mad because I don't want a car with fillers cracked out and holes in the seats and I have too much pride for people to see that. If my hobbie was just having a car then I would just have any car*


Damn I wish everyone was like that. SO sick of looking at 20/20 cars.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I dont have the patients (spell check) anymore to be that worried about it if Im not going to show the car, fuck it, its a driver. But if you do then go for it, its allways good to see a car that looks 100%, you just wont be looking at one when you look at mine.


What up Sean, I havent talked to you in a while, you say I never call but niether do you, its all good though I guess were both too busy.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

damn can feel the love in here :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hey the hole in the seat is a lil expensive and hardly no one notices it unless i point it out......Leather is a bit more expensive to replace than vinyl, but hey im not hatin i just cant fork out 400 for another skin....wish i had done vinyl so it would have been an easy fix...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 31 2006, 02:59 PM~6080534
> *just make sure my car doesn't beat either one of your cars out playa   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  lol I didn't know you like to race.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 31 2006, 09:21 PM~6082297
> *Damn I wish everyone was like that.  SO sick of looking at 20/20 cars.
> *


Well don't look at my car then. I have no desire to EVER have a perfect car, just decent ones.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 1 2006, 08:22 AM~6084738
> *Well don't look at my car then. I have no desire to EVER have a perfect car, just decent ones.
> *


 :0  I feel you.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

so if you drive it and it has some flaws then you dont have shit? What do you accomplish when you build one that just sits on jack stands? Oh its pretty but thats about it, you cant drive it cause you dont want anything to happen to it. I feel ya on this for real sean, but thats where we differ because you can let yours sit in the garage, i cant I LOVE driving mine and they will show signs of being driven over time, but you enjoy lettin yours sit on stands or in the garage, i enjoy mine driving it to shows or the store.....Its all in what you like...... "Perfect" cars i dont think that i have ever seen one of those, on the street, maybe there isnt even any that exist, because regardless of what you have there is some flaw in something, you dont have to point mine out cause believe me i already know, i have been tryin to be more conservative myself recently with my opinion, and i know i cannot paint, do interior or nothing, but i know there isnt anyone in this thread that has not EVER talked about someones car so spare the i dont say anything trip, EVERY ONE HAS AN OPINION.....Its just sometimes mine get passed along like a hot potatoe so people can throw rocks at me and act like i am the bad guy, because i dont hate (seriously) on anyone that tries to do something to keep lowriding alive, others do that already.....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Well don't look at my car then. I have no desire to EVER have a perfect car, just decent ones.*


I'm not saying perfect, I'll never have a perfect car either. And I wasn't talking about Russ, I haven't even seen your car in person since it was first out. I'm saying it's discouraging to see car that everyone acts like they have the shit, then you get up on them and they have rusty frames, dirty wheel well, nasty looking paint, dirty ass hydraulics. But to hear them tell it the car is the shit. 

Shitty paint+shitty interior+shitty curbed up Daytons+shitty hydraulics+half assed attention to detail=20/20 car

Give me a car with nice paint, nice interior, china wheels and a clean basic set up EVERY DAY over a car with everything done, but nothing quite done nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 1 2006, 08:35 PM~6088529
> *I'm not saying perfect, I'll never have a perfect car either.  And I wasn't talking about Russ, I haven't even seen your car in person since it was first out.  I'm saying it's discouraging to see car that everyone acts like they have the shit, then you get up on them and they have rusty frames, dirty wheel well, nasty looking paint, dirty ass hydraulics.  But to hear them tell it the car is the shit.
> 
> Shitty paint+shitty interior+shitty curbed up Daytons+shitty hydraulics+half assed attention to detail=20/20 car
> ...


That was well said.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 1 2006, 08:35 PM~6088529
> *I'm not saying perfect, I'll never have a perfect car either.  And I wasn't talking about Russ, I haven't even seen your car in person since it was first out.  I'm saying it's discouraging to see car that everyone acts like they have the shit, then you get up on them and they have rusty frames, dirty wheel well, nasty looking paint, dirty ass hydraulics.  But to hear them tell it the car is the shit.
> 
> Shitty paint+shitty interior+shitty curbed up Daytons+shitty hydraulics+half assed attention to detail=20/20 car
> ...


I agree, i just took it like you thought only the jackstand cars were worth looking at.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 1 2006, 06:20 PM~6085660
> *so if you drive it and it has some flaws then you dont have shit? What do you accomplish when you build one that just sits on jack stands? Oh its pretty but thats about it, you cant drive it cause you dont want anything to happen to it. I feel ya on this for real sean, but thats where we differ because you can let yours sit in the garage, i cant I LOVE driving mine and they will show signs of being driven over time, but you enjoy lettin yours sit on stands or in the garage, i enjoy mine driving it to shows or the store.....Its all in what you like...... "Perfect" cars i dont think that i have ever seen one of those, on the street, maybe there isnt even any that exist, because regardless of what you have there is some flaw in something, you dont have to point mine out cause believe me i already know, i have been tryin to be more conservative myself recently with my opinion, and i know i cannot paint, do interior or nothing, but i know there isnt anyone in this thread that has not EVER talked about someones car so spare the i dont say anything trip, EVERY ONE HAS AN OPINION.....Its just sometimes mine get passed along like a hot potatoe so people can throw rocks at me and act like i am the bad guy, because i dont hate (seriously) on anyone that tries to do something to keep lowriding alive, others do that already.....
> *


The thing about you Russ is you act like your the only one driving a car...Curtis drove his car to his work. I was driving a lowrider before you had a license. I drove my first caddy everyday to work. I drove the lincoln several places out of state. I have only had my Trailer for a year homie. The difference between me and you is that I respect people if they want to drive their car or if they don't. With anything i do, I have goals and I have a personal goal I want to acomplish with this car. When I reach it if I feel like driving it I will. You act like if someone doesn't drive their car 3 times a week then they ain't on your level and that is a fucked up way to look at it. Someone should drive their car if and when they feel like it. As for a perfect car, any person that has a car built by a human being it won't be perfect, but then again "perfect" is different in every persons mind. Perfect for me may not be perfect for someone else and that's what makes this America. If you really want to know why everyone has something to say about your "opinion" it's because you never have ANYTHING nice to say, or if you do you don't emphasize it as much as you do your negative remarks. Just learn to respect people for what they choose to do. If you go back and look at all the times you have been into it with people, you have started with that rider shit and people retaliate. That shit gets old. Same with you saying what up to people online in the club and then talking shit about the chapter you was a part of last year. I just can't comprehend that. If you have an opinion you are human, but there is a difference between having an opinion and being a dick...and you know me I fuck with you about it because it doesn't bother me personally just the club bashing. I have and always will have love for you bro but I knew the Russ before he became an expert/critic on every aspect of building a car and I just like that Russ better. But I can take whatever Russ you feel like being. See you this weekend.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

I have seen a problem and i have come up with a solution......I have had opinions before and kept them to myself and when people ask me something and then they repeat it to someone else i still get looked at like a dick. Again i stated in the previous novel i wrote on this thread that i am not an expert at anything other than waking up and going to sleep, because i fuck up or have fucked up everything in between. Thats life. I am tired of people making me out to be a bad guy, because everyone that knows me..... Knows that i like to fuck with people and that i could really give 2 shits about what other people do. Its just when people ASK ME i give it to them like i see it and how i experience it....As i have stated before I have nothing but love for the club as a hole and maybe i have had a bad experience here or there, but i have also had good ones....I got into this stuff because i saw what the USO brotherhood was all about, and like i have repeatedly said Tony H, Josh C, Mike S, brad, john, curtis, are still like brothers to me, we get along great, and i do with others, and i was always drug through the mud for it, but thats what i loved and wanted to be apart of and those who i know now, know what i mean when they ask me. But i dont need to be played out to be the bad guy anymore. I love lowriders, other peoples perceptions are their own, but i have a lowrider in my posession, so to me i know what lowriding is about..... Unity.....Everyone coming together for one thing that they love, no matter the race, country, religion, or what club shirt you have on. But i promise to all of those that care, i will be on good behavior from now on.....LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

now that you guys have that settled I want to come see your car Sean


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah we should be cool now.....LOL


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

why cant we all just get along.......


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 3 2006, 12:47 AM~6094206
> *I have seen a problem and i have come up with a solution......I have had opinions before and kept them to myself and when people ask me something and then they repeat it to someone else i still get looked at like a dick. Again i stated in the previous novel i wrote on this thread that i am not an expert at anything other than waking up and going to sleep, because i fuck up or have fucked up everything in between. Thats life. I am tired of people making me out to be a bad guy, because everyone that knows me..... Knows that i like to fuck with people and that i could really give 2 shits about what other people do. Its just when people ASK ME i give it to them like i see it and how i experience it....As i have stated before I have nothing but love for the club as a hole and maybe i have had a bad experience here or there, but i have also had good ones....I got into this stuff because i saw what the USO brotherhood was all about, and like i have repeatedly said Tony H, Josh C, Mike S, brad, john, curtis, are still like brothers to me, we get along great, and i do with others, and i was always drug through the mud for it, but thats what i loved and wanted to be apart of and those who i know now, know what i mean when they ask me. But i dont need to be played out to be the bad guy anymore. I love lowriders, other peoples perceptions are their own, but i have a lowrider in my posession, so to me i know what lowriding is about..... Unity.....Everyone coming together for one thing that they love, no matter the race, country, religion, or what club shirt you have on. But i promise to all of those that care, i will be on good behavior from now on.....LOL   :biggrin:
> *


Like I've stated before, Gary needs to put a spell check on here. LOL


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Clown_@Sep 4 2006, 11:31 PM~6102125
> *Like I've stated before, Gary needs to put a spell check on here. LOL
> *


I dont under stand people obsession with spelling on this site,,ok its spelled wrong. But you understood what he meant right?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: TIGHT CADI  USOLAC  :thumbsup: LOVE THE PAINT JOB!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 3 2006, 12:47 AM~6094206
> *I have seen a problem and i have come up with a solution......I have had opinions before and kept them to myself and when people ask me something and then they repeat it to someone else i still get looked at like a dick. Again i stated in the previous novel i wrote on this thread that i am not an expert at anything other than waking up and going to sleep, because i fuck up or have fucked up everything in between. Thats life. I am tired of people making me out to be a bad guy, because everyone that knows me..... Knows that i like to fuck with people and that i could really give 2 shits about what other people do. Its just when people ASK ME i give it to them like i see it and how i experience it....As i have stated before I have nothing but love for the club as a hole and maybe i have had a bad experience here or there, but i have also had good ones....I got into this stuff because i saw what the USO brotherhood was all about, and like i have repeatedly said Tony H, Josh C, cheeks,Mike S, brad, john, curtis, are still like brothers to me, we get along great, and i do with others, and i was always drug through the mud for it, but thats what i loved and wanted to be apart of and those who i know now, know what i mean when they ask me. But i dont need to be played out to be the bad guy anymore. I love lowriders, other peoples perceptions are their own, but i have a lowrider in my posession, so to me i know what lowriding is about..... Unity.....Everyone coming together for one thing that they love, no matter the race, country, religion, or what club shirt you have on. But i promise to all of those that care, i will be on good behavior from now on.....LOL   :biggrin:
> *


dont forget me or anything...russ :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 4 2006, 05:49 PM~6102237
> *I dont under stand people obsession with spelling on this site,,ok its spelled wrong. But you understood what he meant right?
> *


Yeah, its called a joke among friends.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

technically it was word spelled correctly, i just used it the wrong way...i should have used whole, instead of hole......LOL....i was keyboarding so i just look at the words, hardly ever re-read something....LOL....

Hey G it was nice rollin witcha....Did you have a safe trip back?


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks tight bro, i am lovin the paterns.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 5 2006, 08:17 AM~6106687
> *technically it was word spelled correctly, i just used it the wrong way...i should have used whole, instead of hole......LOL....i was keyboarding so i just look at the words, hardly ever re-read something....LOL....
> 
> Hey G it was nice rollin witcha....Did you have a safe trip back?
> *


Like wise, it was good seeing all of the L-Ville Fam. Wish Mr.C was around wit his 4 but maybe a next time. lol. 

Sean i've got your pm coming. or if you ain't toooo busy (cause your a busy man) lol I'll just give you a hit on the celly.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

your always welcome to call


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Fuck!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

HERE WE STEELERS HERE WE GO!!!

we ain't DEFENDING SUPERBOWL CHAMPS for nothing!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 8 2006, 09:39 AM~6129760
> *HERE WE STEELERS HERE WE GO!!!
> 
> we ain't DEFENDING SUPERBOWL CHAMPS for nothing!!
> *


COLTS ALL THE WAY


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

no way............


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 8 2006, 06:09 PM~6132827
> *COLTS ALL THE WAY
> *


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 8 2006, 07:56 PM~6133323
> *no way............
> *


your right saints all the way.... :0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

just an update.....dropped off the rack and everything else in the trunk that wasn't chrome already to Blakley's to get that chrome bath....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

BLING BLING!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Hit me up sometime tomorrow, I wanna show you the tat and look at the lac, :biggrin: that rymed.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 9 2006, 12:20 AM~6135053
> *just an update.....dropped off the rack and everything else in the trunk that wasn't chrome already to Blakley's to get that chrome bath....
> *


 :0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I will


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 9 2006, 12:20 AM~6135053
> *just an update.....dropped off the rack and everything else in the trunk that wasn't chrome already to Blakley's to get that chrome bath....
> *


Here's a avatar for ya.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 9 2006, 12:20 AM~6135053
> *just an update.....dropped off the rack and everything else in the trunk that wasn't chrome already to Blakley's to get that chrome bath....
> *


Here's a avatar for ya.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt homie...we need some new pics..... :biggrin: .....everything go ok last weekend


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

nope...Keenan got sick....they are coming up the 22nd to finish it off


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 13 2006, 08:48 AM~6161522
> *nope...Keenan got sick....they are coming up the 22nd to finish it off
> *


cool


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

TTT for my homeboy big sean one love uce


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

what up pig


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 21 2006, 06:30 AM~6216372
> *what up pig
> *


nothin just thinkin about ridin up and visiting this weekend


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

do that....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 22 2006, 10:46 AM~6016836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This shits as cold as ICE!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn Sean the lack looks beautiful. I can't wait to see it up close, great job homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks guys....finally got my rack and hardlines back from the chrome plater....can't wait to put that stuff in the freshly repainted trunk...Thanks John....Keenan and Jesse are coming up this weekend with some tricks up their sleeves... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn how did I miss those pics? The car is hittin' in the sun. Looks good homie.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Its alright.






































































:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

looks alot different now


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 24 2006, 11:04 PM~6237096
> *looks alot different now
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 25 2006, 02:50 AM~6238412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

bad ass good job uce


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice job sean lac looks really nice cant wait to see it at the shows later


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for the props everyone...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 26 2006, 04:15 PM~6249328
> *Thanks for the props everyone...
> *


when i grow up i want to be just like u  
















































































































































much love big dog that shit is looking bad as shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 26 2006, 03:15 PM~6249328
> *Thanks for the props everyone...
> *


What up big UCE? How you been. Just stopping by to show some love. can't wait to see this bitch in person. I will be down there in a couple of weeks hopefully it will be at your house.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

POST SOME PICS BEEYOTCH!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, BobRizzo

damn talk about a blast from the past....LOL....whats up bob....Hey sean whats crackin with ya?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

chillen...workin on the car. Not posting anymore pics....sorry. Just letting my close friends see it....I want to keep it under wraps from now until it come out.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

what up Curtis, SUP, and Paul :wave:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

are you sellin tickets for non friends to come and see it or can you get me in for free.......LOL J/K :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 27 2006, 09:55 PM~6259620
> *chillen...workin on the car.  Not posting anymore pics....sorry.  Just letting my close friends see it....I want to keep it under wraps from now until it come out.
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 28 2006, 01:01 PM~6261650
> *are you sellin tickets for non friends to come and see it or can you get me in for free.......LOL   J/K :biggrin:
> *


non friends won't see it until it's out...they will get there chance along with everyone else...INDY 2007


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

can I still come see it?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

whenever you want  I have your contract ready for your signature recruit :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Hit me up homie, I wanna see what your doing tonight, I have to roll over to tattoo charlies agian tonight.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 28 2006, 12:23 PM~6263628
> *whenever you want   I have your contract ready for your signature recruit :biggrin:
> *


come on now people will start talking


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Sep 28 2006, 07:26 PM~6263644
> *Hit me up homie, I wanna see what your doing tonight, I have to roll over to tattoo charlies agian tonight.
> *


damn... I am going to start putting that hydro shit in...That way Caranto won't have as much to do...you are gonna be completely sleeved up if you ain't careful... :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 28 2006, 07:32 PM~6263690
> *come on now people will start talking
> *


Ok OK....JUST KIDDING PEOPLE!!  



































but not really :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

whats up sean, how you been big uce? Cars coming along nicely, cant wait to see the new additions. I heard it looks good.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 28 2006, 01:37 PM~6264055
> *Ok OK....JUST KIDDING PEOPLE!!
> but not really :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Sep 28 2006, 08:51 PM~6264148
> *whats up sean, how you been big uce?  Cars coming along nicely, cant wait to see the new additions.  I heard it looks good.
> *



What up Billy....Yeah I loved it before but DAMN....NOW.....Talked to Saul today and he wants pics so I guess I need to provide those for him...JRO....BRING THE CAMERA TONIGHT.


How you been Billy....how is the new project coming along....we are waiting on you :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 28 2006, 02:00 PM~6264210
> *What up Billy....Yeah I loved it before but DAMN....NOW.....Talked to Saul today and he wants pics so I guess I need to provide those for him...JRO....BRING THE CAMERA TONIGHT.
> How you been Billy....how is the new project coming along....we are waiting on you :biggrin:
> *


I 2nd that. Wad Up Billy.  

Sean did you get that care package yet.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 28 2006, 03:00 PM~6264210
> *JRO....BRING THE CAMERA TONIGHT.*


I would if I knew where I was going?!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 28 2006, 09:48 PM~6264555
> *I would if I knew where I was going?!
> *



Ohh well...cheeks said you was coming out to the house with him tonight...

Yeah G...Got it yesterday...Thanks Bro


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 28 2006, 12:00 PM~6264210
> *What up Billy....Yeah I loved it before but DAMN....NOW.....Talked to Saul today and he wants pics so I guess I need to provide those for him...JRO....BRING THE CAMERA TONIGHT.
> How you been Billy....how is the new project coming along....we are waiting on you :biggrin:
> *





> I 2nd that.  Wad Up Billy.
> 
> Sean did you get that care package yet.
> [/b]


lolol,,dont wait on me bro. Nah bro, its going good, waiting on my frame and suspension to get back , it should only be a couple weeks at most. Hoping to have the belly painter and back on the frame by xmas. Anyways G. wheres my care package?????lol. Get me some pics of the deuce, remember seths? I love that body style.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *How you been Billy....how is the new project coming along....we are waiting on you biggrin.gif  wink.gif
> *


Yeah, I'm waiting too..........





:0


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Sep 28 2006, 03:14 PM~6264769
> *lolol,,dont wait on me bro.  Nah bro, its going good, waiting on my frame and suspension to get back , it should only be a couple weeks at most.  Hoping to have the belly painter and back on the frame by xmas.  Anyways G. wheres my care package?????lol.  Get me some pics of the deuce, remember seths?  I love that body style.
> *


When you come thru for the Lakers game. I'll have the care package waiting you. lol.  :biggrin: I'm working on an Uce Indy history pictoral(sp). I'll shoot you some pics. And Sean i'm waiting on word back to see when I can come pick up the other caddy project Hopefully in the next few weeks.At the same time I'll pick up the 44 roof for it as well but needless to say I'll send some pics your way once it get's to the shop sense you say I don't tell you anything. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

looking good sean ,, :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah me and jro went out to sean the other night...the car is looking really good........................................


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 1 2006, 08:54 AM~6280966
> *yeah me and jro went out to sean the other night...the  car is looking really good........................................
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Sean's car is fuckin sweet!!!....








I got some REALLY good pics of it!!!....








but...










for some reason my damn pics didnt turn out too good.. :angry: 








check this shit out...













(Dont you hate gaps?)













Cant figure out what went wrong :dunno:...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 1 2006, 11:13 PM~6285330
> *Sean's car is fuckin sweet!!!....
> I got some REALLY good pics of it!!!....
> but...
> ...


damn thats a good pic jro...u can see all the detail in the paint...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

real funny jro


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

YOU DICK!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 1 2006, 11:22 PM~6285399
> *YOU DICK!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks for posting the recent pic JRO  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

P.S. thanks brent


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

great pics JRO....I appreciate you taking them and sending them to me. I'll holla at ya bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 3 2006, 08:42 AM~6294672
> *great pics JRO....I appreciate you taking them and sending them to me.  I'll holla at ya bro.
> *


I wanna see! :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 3 2006, 03:14 PM~6294764
> *I wanna see! :biggrin:
> *


u did :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

now thats some bullshit, you got to pm me those pictures :uh:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 3 2006, 09:39 AM~6295459
> *now thats some bullshit, you got to pm me those pictures :uh:
> *


yes sir


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I really like this pic...
















lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

NICE! I like the way the light brings out the color.....LOL


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 3 2006, 12:55 PM~6296267
> *I really like this pic...
> 
> 
> ...



What that Banner say?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> What that Banner say?!?!?!?!?!
> [/b]


  :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> What that Banner say?!?!?!?!?!
> [/b]


yeah that one got me


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 3 2006, 01:55 PM~6296267
> *I really like this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


damn dude that the shit...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 3 2006, 01:55 PM~6296267
> *I really like this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn jro you got too much time


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Oct 3 2006, 06:40 PM~6298895
> *yeah that one got me
> *



 lol you feel me.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 4 2006, 04:37 AM~6302212
> *damn jro you got too much time
> *


I wouldnt call 2 mins too much time.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 3 2006, 12:55 PM~6296267
> *I really like this pic...
> 
> 
> ...


Is that black kandy?


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

IT WAS GOOD TO TALK TO U ON SUNDAY GALD ALL IS GOING WELL


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

sure do miss you. hope you are doing better. get better so i will have someone to make me laugh my ass off at the shows. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 24 2006, 08:44 PM~6436943
> *
> *


HOW U DOIN?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 24 2006, 10:44 PM~6436943
> *
> *


Whats up big USO?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

better Sup...thanks....

chillin Curt what up with u


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 25 2006, 09:22 PM~6444640
> *better Sup...thanks....
> 
> chillin Curt what up with u
> *


Not alot, just chillin foreal, Im getting everything I need to get all my electrical shit together on the four.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow,photoshop fun!!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Sup Sean,
How you doing man? I am coming down there this weekend I am gonna run by and see your big ass..... Hope you are doin good man... I will call you this weekend before I run by.... your digits still the same?


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey, whats up big guy........Hope you get back on your feet soon, I miss seeing new pics of your car on here... :biggrin: ....anyway, I hope you better soon....and also..im sorry about your STEELERS dog. It happens too all of us, just look at my PACKERS.. :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 1 2006, 06:37 AM~6482437
> *Sup Sean,
> How you doing man? I am coming down there this weekend I am gonna run by and see your big ass..... Hope you are doin good man... I will call you this weekend before I run by.... your digits still the same?
> *


yeah my car will be getting wet sanded this weekend...i'll be here


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 1 2006, 07:16 AM~6483704
> *yeah my car will be getting wet sanded this weekend...i'll be here
> *


how u doing


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Wad Up Uce Ryder! I Hope everything is good witcha on the recovery. Give your Uso a call when can hommie.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 6 2006, 10:32 PM~6517105
> *ttt for the homie :biggrin:
> *


why?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Just wanna let everyone know if you havent seen this car, pics dont do it justice!!!!...... I got to check it out this past weekend and must say that Sean you have outdone yourself..... cant wait to see it completely done....


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks Paul....I can't wait til it's completely done either....almost


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 8 2006, 09:10 PM~6531975
> *thanks Paul....I can't wait til it's completely done either....almost
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 8 2006, 02:22 AM~6525944
> *why?
> *


why what...?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:wave: 

i emoticoned you sean.....LOL


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 9 2006, 06:38 PM~6534780
> *why what...?
> *


I think he means because I haven't put any pics up lately


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 9 2006, 01:25 PM~6535071
> *I think he means because I haven't put any pics up lately
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 9 2006, 12:38 PM~6534780
> *why what...?
> *


Because this topic is useless without PICS!!!! :ugh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:25 PM~6536128
> *Because this topic is useless without PICS!!!!  :ugh:
> *


I second that post some pics or atleast email me some


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 9 2006, 04:28 PM~6536143
> *I second that post some pics or atleast email  me some
> *


Good luck with that, he is a tight ass with the pics. :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:30 PM~6536152
> *Good luck with that, he is a tight ass with the pics. :angry:
> *


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

so how bad was that car sean?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ive posted the pics already...


> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 3 2006, 12:55 PM~6296267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Black paint
Black wires
Tinted windows
Black outs
Black grille and bumpers
Black walls
:biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Nov 10 2006, 12:08 AM~6536789
> *so how bad was that car sean?
> *


you could stick your hand in the rockers...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 9 2006, 01:25 PM~6535071
> *I think he means because I haven't put any pics up lately
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 10 2006, 09:27 AM~6541125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TEASER!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

SHUT THIS DOWN MUTHA FUCKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 19 2006, 08:26 PM~6600162
> *TEASER!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> SHUT THIS DOWN MUTHA FUCKERS!!!!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

nice

so when and where is it busting out sean?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

looks nice right there..the only pics ive seen since the updates are on Jessies phone. I love the name by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 19 2006, 06:26 PM~6600162
> *TEASER!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> SHUT THIS DOWN MUTHA FUCKERS!!!!!!!
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

THAT USO LOVE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Shits tight as fuck Sean! The best build up I seen on here no doubt! i wish I could see the whole thing! wink wink!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

IS THERE A STRIPPER POLE IN THE TRUNK FOR PORKY??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Curtis....looks alot different than it used to when I picked it up from down in the Lex. I hope to bust it out at a show in Lexington in mid January. I grew up there and the guys that did the bulk of the work in this Build up was G&S and that is where their shop is. It's not that big of a show but I owe it to them to debut it down there so that is what I am working toward. I was going to get Pinhead Red to stripe it but because the show is so close I went with Kirby, who striped my Lincoln. I know Josh stay's booked plus he has another job so he wouldn't have been able to get it striped in a day. Now all I have to do is get the trunk built in and Fiberglassed and I am ready to roll  Thanks for the compliments everyone.


By the way Billy, Saul came up with that name when he saw it and it kinda stuck because of the ghost livin in the car and all. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I was thinking about riding up for that show I guess now I have more of a reason. What's the dates on that show?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 20 2006, 12:45 AM~6601736
> *Thanks for the pics Curtis....looks alot different than it used to when I picked it up from down in the Lex.  I hope to bust it out at a show in Lexington in mid January.  I grew up there and the guys that did the bulk of the work in this Build up was G&S and that is where their shop is.  It's not that big of a show but I owe it to them to debut it down there so that is what I am working toward.  I was going to get Pinhead Red to stripe it but because the show is so close I went with Kirby, who striped my Lincoln.  I know Josh stay's booked plus he has another job so he wouldn't have been able to get it striped in a day.  Now all I have to do is get the trunk built in and Fiberglassed and I am ready to roll  Thanks for the compliments everyone.
> By the way Billy, Saul came up with that name when he saw it and it kinda stuck because of the ghost livin in the car and all.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


it kinda looks like there are 2 faces in there


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for posessing my welding blanket


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 20 2006, 12:03 AM~6601863
> *thanks for posessing my welding blanket
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now it will catch fire! LOL!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 20 2006, 12:07 AM~6601897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Now it will catch fire! LOL!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Sean... i really like the name you decided on.... i remember a few months back when you were trying to come up with one.... you picked a winner. VOODOO LOUNGE just fits that car. uffin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks J, I think so too that is why I could never think of a better one.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 19 2006, 09:45 PM~6601736
> *Thanks for the pics Curtis....looks alot different than it used to when I picked it up from down in the Lex.  I hope to bust it out at a show in Lexington in mid January.  I grew up there and the guys that did the bulk of the work in this Build up was G&S and that is where their shop is.  It's not that big of a show but I owe it to them to debut it down there so that is what I am working toward.  I was going to get Pinhead Red to stripe it but because the show is so close I went with Kirby, who striped my Lincoln.  I know Josh stay's booked plus he has another job so he wouldn't have been able to get it striped in a day.  Now all I have to do is get the trunk built in and Fiberglassed and I am ready to roll  Thanks for the compliments everyone.
> By the way Billy, Saul came up with that name when he saw it and it kinda stuck because of the ghost livin in the car and all.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yea....thats some creepy shit, Tracy got a kick out of the picture, she LOVES that paranormal shit. It just keeps me up at night.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You talking about the indoor show at Heritage Hall Sean?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

ya,,i believe so..Jessie said something about it.


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

damn homie im fuckn jealous :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Nov 21 2006, 02:16 AM~6606317
> *damn homie im fuckn jealous :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



No time to be jealous....you have a belly to sand!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

yeah Jeff...that's the one....


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 21 2006, 12:53 AM~6608096
> *No time to be jealous....you have a belly to sand!!
> *


ha ha yeah that shit is a dirty ass job 2 its almost done though


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 19 2006, 11:45 PM~6601736
> *Thanks for the pics Curtis....looks alot different than it used to when I picked it up from down in the Lex.  I hope to bust it out at a show in Lexington in mid January.  I grew up there and the guys that did the bulk of the work in this Build up was G&S and that is where their shop is.  It's not that big of a show but I owe it to them to debut it down there so that is what I am working toward.  I was going to get Pinhead Red to stripe it but because the show is so close I went with Kirby, who striped my Lincoln.  I know Josh stay's booked plus he has another job so he wouldn't have been able to get it striped in a day.  Now all I have to do is get the trunk built in and Fiberglassed and I am ready to roll  Thanks for the compliments everyone.
> By the way Billy, Saul came up with that name when he saw it and it kinda stuck because of the ghost livin in the car and all.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *yeah Jeff...that's the one....*


Looks like that and Casper are the only indoor shows out here now.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

LOOKS NICE!!!!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Im going to call mine "Doo Doo Lounge".


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 21 2006, 04:43 PM~6613097
> *Im going to call mine "Doo Doo Lounge".
> *


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Nov 21 2006, 06:37 AM~6609444
> *ha ha yeah that shit is a dirty ass job 2 its almost done though
> *


yeah it sucks


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 21 2006, 06:43 PM~6613097
> *Im going to call mine "Doo Doo Lounge".
> *


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

I just went through every page Sean and I'm amazed! The Lac came out gorgeous man! 

Looking forward to the "final" pics! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The car looks great man!!!! cant wait to see it on the circuit!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks for the props everyone


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 22 2006, 12:41 PM~6617929
> *:biggrin:
> *


good to holla with u the other day


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x100,000


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Nov 23 2006, 04:24 AM~6620603
> *good to holla with u the other day
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 23 2006, 06:27 AM~6621329
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: x100,000
> *


thanks bean!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 24 2006, 12:09 AM~6627214
> *thanks bean!!
> *


maybe i need to make a trip to the ville... :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 24 2006, 03:56 PM~6628190
> *maybe i need to make a trip to the ville... :biggrin:
> *



always welcome here bro...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up sean? great build up, congrats


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

hey Sean, man the name fots the car to a tee..... good luck with getting it finished and I will look forward to seeing it in Lexington in Jan.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 25 2006, 06:36 PM~6635649
> *hey Sean, man the name fots the car to a tee..... good luck with getting it finished and I will look forward to seeing it in Lexington in Jan.
> *


so whats left sean? Just tying up loose ends??


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

get the trunk finished up and I am good


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Keenan and Jesse did a great Job buffing! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: a thing of beauty is a joy forever. thats a bad ass pic homie


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea man, shit looks like glassssssssssss! uffin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

very clean caddy, it has inspired me to change some stuff on my caddy,

post more pics


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Nov 29 2006, 05:58 AM~6656173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Sorry...no more pics


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up sean? how things going out there cant wait to see the car in person, do you think it will be at caspers


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

nah...caspers don't like me.....it will be at the house though if you want to check it out...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 28 2006, 10:56 PM~6656150
> *Keenan and Jesse did a great Job buffing! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn anybody want to go fishing J/k that is fukin tight :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

looks great sean!! :biggrin: cant wait to see this thing on FULL DISPLAY!!!  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

whats up sean..looks nice bro


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

that shit is the real deal......shit gonna be blinding fools


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Old School Flake.... Love it Sean.. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks for the props everyone!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 30 2006, 05:43 PM~6668424
> *thanks for the props everyone!! :thumbsup:
> *



You know I still got love homie.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 1 2006, 04:16 PM~6672936
> *You know I still got love homie.
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Crazy, I can't wait to see it. You the man Sean! :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 28 2006, 11:56 PM~6656150
> *Keenan and Jesse did a great Job buffing! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can i come to ky and rub my nuts acrossed the hood /j/k


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Dec 1 2006, 04:20 PM~6672955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that rubbin you nuts across the hood shit...I might not be able to get the smell off the car!! :biggrin: You can come see it though!!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

hey now i use baby powder :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 25 2006, 06:36 PM~6635649
> *hey Sean, man the name fots the car to a tee..... good luck with getting it finished and I will look forward to seeing it in Lexington in Jan.
> *



i just talked to the headjudge from this show, he says the IS NOT going on...

any info from you sean?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

The show in Lexington ain't happenin?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 5 2006, 06:05 PM~6701534
> *The show in Lexington ain't happenin?
> *



head judges name is richard guis, i got off the phone with him earlier cuz he supposed to be buyin stanlys van "yes teh VAN" so i was seein what was up, and he was like "i dont think lil jimmy is having the show this year" i was like "what??" he was like "yea i talked to him a few days ago and he is doing wrestling shit nad aint having it, neither is his dad carl" so i wanted to pass the word to you n yours cuz you was gonna bust out at that show and i think panty dropper was too if i aint mistaking. we would have recieved our pre-reges by now and aint none of us seen shit, so the story holds water.

let em know whats up if you hear anything

jeremy


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO.. THE U :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 6 2006, 01:50 AM~6704108
> *head judges name is richard guis, i got off the phone with him earlier cuz he supposed to be buyin stanlys van "yes teh VAN"  so i was seein what was up, and he was like "i dont think lil jimmy is having the show this year"  i was like "what??" he was like "yea i talked to him a few days ago and he is doing wrestling shit nad aint having it, neither is his dad carl"  so i wanted to pass the word to you n yours cuz you was gonna bust out at that show and i think panty dropper was too if i aint mistaking.  we would have recieved our pre-reges by now and aint none of us seen shit, so the story holds water.
> 
> let em know whats up if you hear anything
> ...


Just another good show thats has been canceled for next year. :0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Dec 6 2006, 01:50 AM~6704108
> *head judges name is richard guis, i got off the phone with him earlier cuz he supposed to be buyin stanlys van "yes teh VAN"
> 
> jeremy
> *



The much talked about customized low mileage engine in the back van??????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

yes "THE VAN" LOL :biggrin: 

the guy said that he wouldnt get around to doing anyhting to it for like three years because of prijects already underway, but stanly wanted to get rid of it, adn he was happy to buy it!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 6 2006, 05:29 AM~6705193
> *Just another good show thats has been canceled for next year. :0
> *


its not that great anyway


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Dec 6 2006, 01:05 PM~6707523
> *its not that great anyway
> *



lol this year would have been the best thy ever had LOL, only because all of us was gonna be there... damnit...


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega+Dec 6 2006, 01:05 PM~6707523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like I said... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

and i was looking forward to seeing my grandcaddie at the show. at least i don't have to worry about that lincoln james pushing me down and breaking my leg like he did last year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (big joke)


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I guess i'll try to take it to the big "C"


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 6 2006, 06:57 PM~6709968
> *I guess i'll try to take it to the big "C"
> *


caspers wouldn't be so bad if you didn't have to be there so long. 1 day shows are great, 2 day shows are OK, but 3 day???? A little much. Hope to see it there anyway sean, I may make the trek just to see IT,,,,, and the 20 stock grand nationals, and the "Corvette Club", oh yea, and the top fuel dragsters, I LOVE THOSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

post some pics of the ride :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 6 2006, 09:57 PM~6709968
> *I guess i'll try to take it to the big "C"
> *


o shit u doing it now


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 7 2006, 04:44 AM~6710301
> *o shit u doing it now
> *


no choice really if I want to attend a show within 17 hours of my house....probably will get bumped by a 2004 corvette


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I cant wait to see it out your garage. Its a beautiful motherfucker. :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

it's out of the garage now...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 6 2006, 11:20 PM~6710953
> *it's out of the garage now...
> *


we know better than that ...there is a 68% dew factor in the air :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 7 2006, 07:36 AM~6711581
> *we know better than that ...there is a 68% dew factor in the air :0  :biggrin:
> *



I just said it was outta my garage.....I didn't say if it was outside or at someone else's garage getting something done to it..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: *..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Dec 6 2006, 07:07 PM~6710036
> *caspers wouldn't be so bad if you didn't have to be there so long.  1 day shows are great, 2 day shows are OK, but 3 day????  A little much.  Hope to see it there anyway sean, I may make the trek just to see IT,,,,, and the 20 stock grand nationals, and the "Corvette Club", oh yea, and the top fuel dragsters, I LOVE THOSE!!! :biggrin:
> *



dont forget the dirt track cars, w/ fresh mud still on em from teh last race LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 6 2006, 11:28 PM~6710638
> *no choice really if I want to attend a show within 17 hours of my house....probably will get bumped by a 2004 corvette
> *


yeah whatever...u will get frist place..........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 8 2006, 02:13 PM~6723071
> *yeah whatever...u will get  frist place..........
> *


If you dont PLACE FIRST!!!! the judges are fucked in the head! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

First place?? At Casper?? You guys are crazy, that isn't a stock Corvette or Grand National you're looking at there :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 8 2006, 03:31 PM~6723162
> *If you dont the judges are fucked in the head! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Can I get the VIP treatment soon? :0


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME BRO.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ville83regal_@Dec 7 2006, 04:18 AM~6710148
> *post some pics of the ride :biggrin:
> *


sorry....frame isn't wrapped so it's half assed. I know I should have wrapped it but I didn't so now my car isn't worth a fuck. So when it comes out just look away....it's hidious. There should be a bunch of cars built correctly for you to look at though....If I find any pics of those I'll post them for ya...OK...gotta go learn some more about how to build lowlows correctly. see ya.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 12:40 AM~6738037
> *sorry....frame isn't wrapped so it's half assed.  I know I should have wrapped it but I didn't so now my car isn't worth a fuck.  So when it comes out just look away....it's hidious.  There should be a bunch of cars built correctly for you to look at though....If I find any pics of those I'll post them for ya...OK...gotta go learn some more about how to build lowlows correctly.  see ya.
> *


im confused...who said that


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper+Dec 11 2006, 06:51 AM~6738100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 12:59 AM~6738151
> *
> *


o i see


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 12:40 AM~6738037
> *sorry....frame isn't wrapped so it's half assed.  I know I should have wrapped it but I didn't so now my car isn't worth a fuck.  So when it comes out just look away....it's hidious.  There should be a bunch of cars built correctly for you to look at though....If I find any pics of those I'll post them for ya...OK...gotta go learn some more about how to build lowlows correctly.  see ya.
> *


Amen brother, I think we all should just give lowriding up and leave it to the experts.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 11 2006, 02:04 AM~6738557
> *Amen brother, I think we all should just give lowriding up and leave it to the experts.
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 11 2006, 08:04 AM~6738557
> *Amen brother, I think we all should just give lowriding up and leave it to the experts.
> *



hopefully they will keep posting how to lowride on the internet Curtis and then we will be able to learn the right ways from the masters.....one day we will be able to lowride the right way curt...one day.

Gotta go...i'll see ya tomorrow Curtis...gotta go take my half-assed bumper to the half-assed chrome plater to get it half-assed rechromed.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 02:07 AM~6738575
> *hopefully they will keep posting how to lowride on the internet Curtis and then we will be able to learn the right ways from the masters.....one day we will be able to lowride the right way curt...one day.
> *


I dream of that day, sucks to know that what we have acomplished over the years turns out to be the wrong way to lowride, oh well, I guess I have made friends over the last 9 years.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 11 2006, 02:08 AM~6738582
> *I dream of that day, sucks to know that what we have acomplished over the years turns out to be the wrong way to lowride, oh well, I guess I have made friends over the last 9 years.
> *


u to are to much :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 10 2006, 10:40 PM~6738037
> *sorry....frame isn't wrapped so it's half assed.  I know I should have wrapped it but I didn't so now my car isn't worth a fuck.  So when it comes out just look away....it's hidious.  There should be a bunch of cars built correctly for you to look at though....If I find any pics of those I'll post them for ya...OK...gotta go learn some more about how to build lowlows correctly.  see ya.
> *


Fuck man, I wrapped and molded my frame and control arms on my 65 caddy rag top and I kind of regret it cause I won't be moving that car that much. It only gonna make the car heavier and make you spend money that you could put somewhere else...I know I find it useless on a car that won't hop or 3 wheel...I did my frame and control arms and I still wonder why I did it...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 01:07 AM~6738575
> *hopefully they will keep posting how to lowride on the internet Curtis and then we will be able to learn the right ways from the masters.....one day we will be able to lowride the right way curt...one day.
> 
> Gotta go...i'll see ya tomorrow Curtis...gotta go take my half-assed bumper to the half-assed chrome plater to get it half-assed rechromed.
> *


Well if you half assed it last time, and half assed it this time...doesnt that mean it will be complete now?

1/2+1/2=a whole, complete chrome bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

So you guys mean it's impossible to build a lowrider that isn't a hopper or a 3 wheeler?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:around:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 01:07 AM~6738575
> *hopefully they will keep posting how to lowride on the internet Curtis and then we will be able to learn the right ways from the masters.....one day we will be able to lowride the right way curt...one day.
> 
> Gotta go...i'll see ya tomorrow Curtis...gotta go take my half-assed bumper to the half-assed chrome plater to get it half-assed rechromed.
> *


Hey SEAN, I seen what Brent said but I dont think he meant that towards you big homie!
He was talking bout if you plan on swangin then not doing the frame would be considered half ass/ a pointless move!
He knows you dont plan on swangin that beautiful car, or do you????  :biggrin: Just like when I talk to him hes str8 up to the point, if you plan on chipping then no need to wrap but if your wanting inches then it would be a costly mistake not to do the whole frame!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 11 2006, 08:13 AM~6739992
> *So you guys mean it's impossible to build a lowrider that isn't a hopper or a 3 wheeler?
> *



guess nobody has seen lifestyles' cars then huh?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

No hopping cars ain't for me. Because I don't want broke shit that I have to fix all the time. The last two cars John built were beautiful cars but because he hopped them he had to constantly put money and work in them to keep them looking right....and that is something I can't afford nor do I wish to do. I didn't know lowriding was hoppin, but hey....what the hell do I know anyway....Everybody just keep doing what you do....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 02:54 PM~6742327
> *No hopping cars ain't for me.  Because I don't want broke shit that I have to fix all the time.  The last two cars John built were beautiful cars but because he hopped them he had to constantly put money and work in them to keep them looking right....and that is something I can't afford nor do I wish to do.  I didn't know lowriding was hoppin, but hey....what the hell do I know anyway....Everybody just keep doing what you do....
> *


Hey when you do figure out what lowriding is all about you let me know .... :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin: .....
I finally got started on my Caddy.... Look for a build up called "the return of THE DON"... Hope I can live up to all these hopper standards that make a lowrider....LOL....
BTW I am not wrapping my frame either.....hehehehehe


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 11 2006, 06:11 PM~6740318
> *Hey SEAN, I seen what Brent said but I dont think he meant that towards you big homie!
> He was talking bout if you plan on swangin then not doing the frame would be considered half ass/ a pointless move!
> He knows you dont plan on swangin that beautiful car, or do you????  :biggrin: Just like when I talk to him hes str8 up to the point, if you plan on chipping then no need to wrap but if your wanting inches then it would be a costly mistake not to do the whole frame!
> *


 EXACTALLY , FINALLY SOMEONE CAN READ , NOT READ INTO !
I WAS SPEAKING IN GENERAL TO WHAT I HAD READ ,, SEE THE QUESTION MARKS ???ASKING A QUESTION ??? YOU GUYS MUST LIVE FOR DRAMA TO BRING THIS OVER TO ANOTHER TOPIC , AND TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO BE SOMETHING DIFFERANT THAN WHAT IT IS ...

YOU CAN TRY TO MAKE ME OUT TO BE AN ASS IF YOU GUYS LIKE , EVERYONE KNOWS ME AND KNOWS BETTER ............

I WASNT TRYING TO HURT ANYONES FEELINGS , BUT IF I DID MAYBE THEY KNOW HOW DAVE FELT ....... I FEEL SORRY FOR THE MOTHERFUCKER WHO TRYS TO TELL ME WHAT I CAN AND CAN NOT PUT ON MY CAR ! AND IM SURE YOU FEEL THE SAME ... 

YOU GUYS MAY ALSO HAVE THE LAST WORD HERE LIKE YOU HAD TO HAVE ON THE OTHER TOPIC , SORRY IM NOT A DRAMA QUEEN , AND IM NOT MAKING TIME FOR THIS STUPID SHIT ANYMORE , I DONT LIVE FOR DRAMA .

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ON THE STREET IN 07 , ILL BE LOOKING FOR YA :0 :biggrin: 

THIS WILL BE MY LAST POST ABOUT THIS , UNLESS I COME HERE TO GIVE PROPS.

IF ANYONE HAS A PROBLEM WITH ME , OR ANYTHING IVE SAID , YOU SHOULD BE A MAN AND CALL ME ........


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The way I look at it if it is a LOW*RIDER* then no matter if it hops or not its all good in my book. But that word RIDER stands out. which means it rides places.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 11 2006, 02:54 PM~6742327
> *No hopping cars ain't for me.  Because I don't want broke shit that I have to fix all the time.  The last two cars John built were beautiful cars but because he hopped them he had to constantly put money and work in them to keep them looking right....and that is something I can't afford nor do I wish to do.  I didn't know lowriding was hoppin, but hey....what the hell do I know anyway....Everybody just keep doing what you do....
> *


hey sean and curtis GIVE ME A CALL AND I CAN TELL YOU HOW TO BUILD A CAR :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 12 2006, 02:34 AM~6742990
> *EXACTALLY , FINALLY SOMEONE CAN READ , NOT READ INTO !
> I WAS SPEAKING IN GENERAL TO WHAT I HAD READ ,, SEE THE QUESTION MARKS ???ASKING A  QUESTION ??? YOU GUYS MUST LIVE FOR DRAMA TO BRING THIS OVER TO ANOTHER TOPIC , AND TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO BE SOMETHING DIFFERANT THAN WHAT IT IS ...
> 
> ...


And you should do the same


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 11 2006, 08:06 PM~6743838
> *hey sean and curtis GIVE ME A CALL AND I CAN TELL YOU HOW TO BUILD A CAR :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Can i call LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 11 2006, 11:06 PM~6743838
> *hey sean and curtis GIVE ME A CALL AND I CAN TELL YOU HOW TO BUILD A CAR :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I just want to finish mine, I think you have had 3 cars built and showed since I got the four. lol


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

hey sean-my two cents. this guy i know and admire once said he was building a car for himself and what he wanted. you have already gone to the extreme with the paint, dash and many other things. plus this car has something no other car has its very own ghost or two. you just keep doing what you are doing and don't worry what anyone else says because it comes down to its your car and your dream and thats all that matters. i am very proud of what you have done with my grandcaddie. keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcrosesue_@Dec 12 2006, 10:05 AM~6745981
> *hey sean-my two cents. this guy i know and admire once said he was building a car for himself and what he wanted. you have already gone to the extreme with the paint, dash and many other things. plus this car has something no other car has its very own ghost or two. you just keep doing what you are doing and don't worry what anyone else says because it comes down to its your car and your dream and thats all that matters. i am very proud of what you have done with my grandcaddie. keep doing what you are doing.
> *


EXACTLY! Great words of encouragement. (spellcheck)


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

amen!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

It's all good Sue...I was being sarcastic by saying that stuff because of what I have heard on here and from others in Louisville. I know what I have done in lowriding and in this city. I have taken a car to the Super Show and shown indoors. I have had two cars featured in magazines and I am working on the cover. I had a car that didn't lose at any show it was at for 2 years. I am in one of the most celebrated and well respected clubs in lowriding history and I have lasted through many ups and downs when others quit. Most important though I have the respect of the people that I feel are my peers. For example:



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 17 2006, 07:28 AM~5064841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 12 2006, 09:25 AM~6746253
> *It's all good Sue...I was being sarcastic by saying that stuff because of what I have heard on here and from others in Louisville.  I know what I have done in lowriding and in this city.  I have taken a car to the Super Show and shown indoors.  I have had two cars featured in magazines and I am working on the cover.  I had a car that didn't lose at any show it was at for 2 years.  I am in one of the most celebrated and well respected clubs in lowriding history and I have lasted through many ups and downs when others quit.  Most important though I have the respect of the people that I feel are my peers.  For example:
> 
> *


i want to see it 

hit me up


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:   , you better then me Uce, I would have kept it still under raps till showtime. lOl. So far looks good playboy.
> [/b]


ttt for big sean


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM LOUISVILLE KY UCE


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 21 2006, 07:33 AM~6795340
> *MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM LOUISVILLE KY  UCE
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell is Marry??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 22 2006, 08:33 AM~6802824
> *Who the hell is Marry??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Sean,
Merry Christmas to you, Lisa, and the kids....


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks....ditto to you and yours


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

merry x-mas soldier slim!!!!!! Naw to you and the families, i hope you all have a safe and wonderful holiday!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS SEAN :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

merry x-mas to everyone from The Rosser's.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

merrychristmas sean and family hey give me a ring i needed to talk to you about something


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 25 2006, 03:28 PM~6821351
> *merrychristmas sean and family hey give me a ring i needed to talk to you about something
> *


HOPE U HAD A GOOD XMAS SEAN


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

car is looking sick!!! :0  :0 
i love it! :0 :0


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 27 2006, 02:44 AM~6833734
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


omg thats fuccin ill i gotta get down there and im bringin my camera for my own personal photos


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 27 2006, 02:11 AM~6833914
> *omg thats fuccin ill i gotta get down there and im bringin my camera for my own personal photos
> *


That's an old pic....it looks really different now :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 27 2006, 09:51 AM~6834753
> *That's an old pic....it looks really different now :biggrin:
> *


yeah i think i took that pic


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 27 2006, 09:52 PM~6839470
> *yeah i think i took that pic
> *


yep...that is one of yours....came a long way since then


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 28 2006, 12:42 AM~6840311
> *yep...that is one of yours....came a long way since then
> *


yeah sure has.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Dec 27 2006, 11:42 PM~6840311
> *yep...that is one of yours....came a long way since then
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

happy new year


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

happy new year


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

happy new years big man


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

same to you and yours Jimmy.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: more pics focker


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

sorry buddy


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well thats bullshit, now i dont like you :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHAT UP


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 1 2007, 08:39 PM~6878216
> *WHAT UP
> *


what up *****


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 2 2007, 08:03 PM~6886695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's that skinny ass nugga???? man you lookin good big homie!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 2 2007, 10:15 PM~6886795
> *Who's that skinny ass nugga???? man you lookin good big homie!!!!
> 
> *


thanks...down to 275 from 385


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

U LITTLE SEAN NOW


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

whatup sean,,send me some pics of this bitch, i haven't seen it since the new graphics and buff job.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

what is your e-mail Billy?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 2 2007, 08:48 PM~6887049
> *what is your e-mail Billy?
> *


[email protected],,, :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I sent them to you billy


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

send me some pics too please


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 2 2007, 08:15 PM~6886795
> *Who's that skinny ass nugga???? man you lookin good big homie!!!!
> 
> *



yea no shit, wow sean have a burger or sumthin bro!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 3 2007, 04:01 PM~6893854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one word best describes this picture"glassy".Looking good hope mine turns out this good.


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ride came out real nice


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*beautiful...!!!

more please...*


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 3 2007, 05:04 PM~6893878
> *one word best describes this picture"glassy".Looking good hope mine turns out this good.
> *


email to me little homie


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

give me your e-mail...


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 AM~6900414
> *give me your e-mail...
> *


[email protected]


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 4 2007, 11:50 AM~6900515
> *[email protected]
> *


you saw it paul... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

come on Sean send me some [email protected]


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 4 2007, 12:02 PM~6900572
> *come on Sean send me some [email protected]
> *


you live here....it is easy for you to see it :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:51 AM~6900522
> *you saw it paul... :biggrin:
> *


I wann see  :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 09:51 AM~6900522
> *you saw it paul... :biggrin:
> *


I know.... hehehe... was just seeing if you had more.... lol... I will see it next month :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 4 2007, 11:06 AM~6901022
> *I know.... hehehe... was just seeing if you had more.... lol... I will see it next month :biggrin:
> *


sorry sean,,i guess I should have just pm'd you,,lol


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 4 2007, 02:40 PM~6902909
> *sorry sean,,i guess I should have just pm'd you,,lol
> *


Sean knows I was just fuckin with him. I got to see it up close the last time I was in Louisville.... :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Hey Sean it's [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:05 AM~6900585
> *you live here....it is easy for you to see it :biggrin:
> *


another uso wants to see. :biggrin: 

[email protected]


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

OK!!! :biggrin: 

here are the ones I sent to Carl Casper...


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

looks nice,,but *NOWHERE* near as nice as the ones you sent me.. :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 4 2007, 10:42 PM~6906161
> *looks nice,,but NOWHERE near as nice as the ones you sent me.. :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


???????????????


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

just messing with everyone, the Caddy looks good sean, its slick as fuck.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Thanks Billy!!


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

the car is beautiful. i am so proud of you.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

AMAZING :worship: :worship:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

American made cars...... What else is there to say. Caddies, Chevy's, Pontiacs, Buicks. Is there nothing better than 60's models? I say [email protected] Can't wait to see your car at the show Sean.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:39 PM~6906130
> *OK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> here are the ones I sent to Carl Casper...
> ...


Damn Im speechless! , 

Its amazing how bad ass it is and how little of time it took to get there! This is vegas material to the fullest!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I love it. Looks fuckin sweet. That better take lowrider of the year or something big like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I looks alright I guess.








































:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

You bringin it to denver??? :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

yeah. that is where the studio is for the photoshoot.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:39 PM~6906130
> *OK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> here are the ones I sent to Carl Casper...
> ...



that is pimp..i love it!


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS HOT


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

looks good big man! original looking and unique.


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

that caddy looks amazing you did a great job!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 5 2007, 08:16 PM~6914491
> *yeah. that is where the studio is for the photoshoot.
> *


NICE!...maybe i'll talk them into letting me shoot it.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 6 2007, 12:29 AM~6915884
> *NICE!...maybe i'll talk them into letting me shoot it.
> *


Saul has first dibs on it. :biggrin: he called it when he saw it in Lexington to see if it was ready for a cover. Plus he named it :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 6 2007, 12:02 AM~6916190
> *Saul has first dibs on it. :biggrin:  he called it when he saw it in Lexington to see if it was ready for a cover.  Plus he named it :biggrin:
> *


we got another project we are working on...i'll shoot it for that


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 6 2007, 01:18 AM~6916359
> *we got another project we are working on...i'll shoot it for that
> *


cool


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 6 2007, 12:22 AM~6916397
> *cool
> *


you coming to the banquet?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Man have you heard from Casper yet?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 5 2007, 10:23 PM~6914535
> *that is pimp..i love it!
> *


looking good big bro :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 6 2007, 01:25 AM~6916414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CHEEEEEEEEEEEEKS!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

That car is hot. Good job. Cant wait to see it up close at Casper.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

it turned out badass


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 5 2007, 12:32 PM~6909629
> *Damn Im speechless! ,
> 
> Its amazing how bad ass it is and how little of time it took to get there! This is vegas material to the fullest!
> *


vegas ha that shit is cover material


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 7 2007, 03:00 PM~6926289
> *nope...  same weekend as a big show here...
> *


i'll take plenty of pictures and drink in your memory. :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

looking good skinny guy........... cant wait to see it in person...........


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I want some pictures of the interior, trunk, and engine please . . .but mostly the interior


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 9 2007, 01:21 AM~6939806
> *I want some pictures of the interior, trunk, and engine please . . .but mostly the interior
> *


i'll try to get some of those pics for ya bro...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucepnut_@Jan 7 2007, 05:54 PM~6926810
> *vegas ha that shit is cover material
> *


and then some! Truley a masterpeice!


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 9 2007, 08:58 AM~6941637
> *and then some!  Truley a masterpeice!
> *


 :thumbsup: yes it is ..LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:39 PM~6906130
> *OK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> here are the ones I sent to Carl Casper...
> ...


Looks nice Sean. I hope to see it at this years Westside Picnic.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

it will be there as long as the picnic isn't the same weekend as the Denver LRM show...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 10 2007, 08:15 AM~6950218
> *it will be there as long as the picnic isn't the same weekend as the Denver LRM show...
> *


It will be in July again. Besides..............LRM :thumbsdown:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:39 PM~6906130
> *OK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> here are the ones I sent to Carl Casper...
> ...


not feeling the ..."teal" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

i like


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 10 2007, 08:03 PM~6955176
> *not feeling the ..."teal" :0  :biggrin:
> *


barney


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tried not to say anything on here for real but I can't. That's the most "beautiful" (don't use that word much at all..) paint and color scheme I've ever seen. Like a dream or something.. All my favorite colors.. This car is fresh, been watchin it since day one and am actually impressed by the quality and detail of thic car.. Congrats Sean and wish you the best with it this show season.. FOr some reason I have a vision of it on the cover, teal background, front up, chrome showin underneath, and some model bent all over with her goodies showin.. Cool!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 11 2007, 02:03 AM~6958219
> *barney
> *


dont be hatin' :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 11 2007, 07:45 AM~6958784
> *Tried not to say anything on here for real but I can't.  That's the most "beautiful" (don't use that word much at all..) paint and color scheme I've ever seen.  Like a dream or something..  All my favorite colors..  This car is fresh, been watchin it since day one and am actually impressed by the quality and detail of thic car..  Congrats Sean and wish you the best with it this show season..  FOr some reason I have a vision of it on the cover, teal background, front up, chrome showin underneath, and some model bent all over with her goodies showin..  Cool!
> *


Thanks Micah...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

to the damn top homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN BIG SHAWN THE CADDY IS THE S#@T I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AT CASPER. MUCH LOVE BIG BRO.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

got to see sean car.....got damn... :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 10 2007, 08:15 AM~6950218
> *it will be there as long as the picnic isn't the same weekend as the Denver LRM show...
> *


2007 WESTSIDE PICNIC


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 4 2007, 09:39 PM~6906130
> *OK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> here are the ones I sent to Carl Casper...
> ...


This son of a bitch is so cold!!!!!!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 22 2007, 12:56 AM~7050186
> *This son of a bitch is so cold!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


pictures dont say shit you need to see it in person :uh: :uh:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 23 2007, 02:46 PM~7063664
> *pictures dont say shit you need to see it in person :uh:  :uh:
> *


Amen!!!!!.... The paint just jump at you when you see this bitch in person!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

what are you and lisa going to do with the $100 the railroad is giving you??? i couldn't believe that is what they are offering.


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)




----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcrosesue_@Jan 23 2007, 07:24 PM~7065649
> *what are you and lisa going to do with the $100 the railroad is giving you??? i couldn't believe that is what they are offering.
> *


our lawyer told us not to take it...


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

get money


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

I WANT TO SEE THIS CAR AT CASPER ON STANDS!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Man you need to wrap that frame though....LMAO!!!!... j/p bro.... I read that shit in Mike's post... TTT for a Bad Ass Cadi!!!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

didn't get accepted.....sorry. See ya in Tampa.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 06:16 AM~7091064
> *didn't get accepted.....sorry.  See ya in Tampa.
> *


you didnt get accepted to casper? are they nuts?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 07:36 AM~7091198
> *:dunno:
> *


its their loss.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 07:16 AM~7091064
> *didn't get accepted.....sorry.  See ya in Tampa.
> *


Man thats fucking bullshit... I bet there will 100 stock ass cameros there though!!!!
:twak: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## Trashed (Dec 13, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 08:16 AM~7091064
> *didn't get accepted.....sorry.  See ya in Tampa.
> *


it didnt have mud on it you know they like mud on there rides


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

come on now curtis already showed us an acceptance letter.......dont be bullshittin.....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 07:16 AM~7091064
> *didn't get accepted.....sorry.  See ya in Tampa.
> *


Man, you will probably get yours today, Mount Washington probably gets mail 1 day behind us.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2007, 09:17 AM~7091364
> *come on now curtis already showed us an acceptance letter.......dont be bullshittin.....LOL
> *


no bs....I don't mind...i'll just help my brothers setup their rides....it's all family...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2+Jan 25 2007, 10:55 PM~7087819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Man, Im speechless!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 09:33 AM~7091831
> *no bs....I don't mind...i'll just help my brothers setup their rides....it's all family...
> *


thats so much bull i cant beleive there like that


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Somebody needs to make a call.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn Sean, the baddest Cadi in the area and it didn't get into casper?? Whose Cheerios did you piss in?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 26 2007, 05:02 PM~7095520
> *Damn  Sean,  the baddest Cadi  in  the  area and  it didn't  get into  casper??  Whose  Cheerios did you piss in?
> *


I bet he still gets in, they sent out a shit load at one time and they might not come in the same day or the day after.


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 08:33 AM~7091831
> *no bs....I don't mind...i'll just help my brothers setup their rides....it's all family...
> *


 :thumbsup: That's it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Beautiful car. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 27 2007, 08:07 AM~7100569
> *Beautiful car.  :thumbsup:
> *


I seen where you called me, sorry homie I was in the bed taking a nap after work, lol


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

park it in the parking ;lot and it would still win :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 27 2007, 09:02 PM~7104163
> *park it in the parking ;lot and it would still win :cheesy:
> *


yep, You ought to Sean, just make sure no dumbfucks park next to it! Hey we can all post up and stand around it like "The last of the moHekens! " :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 07:16 AM~7091064
> *didn't get accepted.....sorry.  See ya in Tampa.
> *


got my letter Friday when I got home from work...see ya at casper.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 29 2007, 10:14 AM~7116010
> *got my letter Friday when I got home from work...see ya at casper.
> *



Good Luck at Casper.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 29 2007, 09:14 AM~7116010
> *got my letter Friday when I got home from work...see ya at casper.
> *


See for once curtis was right...go figure :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> Good Luck at Casper.
> [/b]


you comin down??


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 29 2007, 11:09 AM~7116276
> *you comin down??
> *


I'll be leaveing for LV that Friday night Big Uso , but get me some show pics.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

CONGRATS BIG DOG!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

OK cool....thanks larry


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

we all had decided not to even come to the show if they were such idiots not to let you in but now i will see you at the show.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcrosesue_@Jan 29 2007, 07:24 PM~7120237
> *we all had decided not to even come to the show if they were such idiots not to let you in but now i will see you at the show.
> *


yeah i think its gonna be the best showing of lowriders in years...


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

what up


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

what up


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

what up


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I want to join the club......
:wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

What up?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

everyone wave at the same time....LMAO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 5 2007, 02:20 PM~7179687
> *everyone wave at the same time....LMAO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 5 2007, 12:17 PM~7179672
> *I want to join the club......
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 5 2007, 05:17 PM~7181184
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 5 2007, 03:38 PM~7181381
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

What it be... :wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 5 2007, 08:48 PM~7183266
> *:uh:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Sean tell Lisa Hi also! How are you guys doing?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 26 2007, 08:16 AM~7091064
> *didn't get accepted.....sorry.  See ya in Tampa.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Feb 6 2007, 05:08 PM~7191129
> *:cheesy:
> *


are we gonna get the information for the hotel in tampa or what?? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey sean.... Look forward to seeing you in a few weeks...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 8 2007, 12:15 AM~7204231
> *are we gonna get the information for the hotel in tampa or what?? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


It's coming! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey sean how is the fam ......hope to see ya at casper....


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

What up

uffin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Feb 8 2007, 10:20 PM~7213989
> *What up
> 
> uffin:
> *


who....me? :biggrin: :biggrin:  

what up pops


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

only a couple more weeks homey


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

yep :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 9 2007, 12:46 PM~7218312
> *yep :biggrin:
> *


what up bro


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

sup porky


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up, see you guys at the end of the month.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

cool....see ya pat


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

Cant wait to see that shit up close bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 12 2007, 10:11 AM~7238502
> *cool....see ya pat
> *


WHAT UP LIITLE SEAN


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Where my pictures of the caddy that I asked for, and why you letting your little brother out here to kick it by himself next week . . .it ain't going to be the same without you guys chillin out here Sean!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 14 2007, 02:55 AM~7256660
> *Where my pictures of the caddy that I asked for, and why you letting your little brother out here to kick it by himself next week . . .it ain't going to be the same without you guys chillin out here Sean!!
> *



I know bro....I wish I could go out there but I am planning on being out there for the SuperShow.....maybe we can go kick it then :biggrin: Anyway I will put some pics on here after I show it next weekend. It will look alot better under the lights than it does in my messy ass garage :biggrin:  Have a good time next week and drink some toasts to me bro....  :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

wheres the pics of your sign...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

didn't take any


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 14 2007, 07:02 AM~7257536
> *I know bro....I wish I could go out there but I am planning on being out there for the SuperShow.....maybe we can go kick it then :biggrin: Anyway I will put some pics on here after I show it next weekend.  It will look alot better under the lights than it does in my messy ass garage :biggrin:   Have a good time next week and drink some toasts to me bro....   :biggrin:
> *


I'll hold it down for you UCE !!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

I am ready to see this ride showing bro it is going to blind someone homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Feb 17 2007, 06:07 PM~7286887
> *I am ready to see this ride showing bro it is going to blind someone homie. :biggrin:
> *


What up bro!!! How you been !!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The car looked waaaaay better in person than the pics. I also like the whole display. :biggrin: 




























I think you should inculde the pic of the face on the buildup in your display though. :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

man that car is beutiful.i want to build one of those one day!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Sean man you made a masterpiece..... and the name for the car is perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i was very impressed.......great job


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Really nice cadi man it takes alot of guts to do something out of the "norm" and you pulled that shit off bad ass. Props to you man


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Im a hater and i can't even hate on this car........... :biggrin:  


Little Sean and the UCEside Boyz put it down at casper.............


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

You already know what I think.  Very nice homie.


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

Congradulations on the win. AND are top CAR CLUB WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2007, 02:00 PM~7347422
> *Really nice cadi man it takes alot of guts to do something out of the "norm" and you pulled that shit off bad ass. Props to you man
> *


Thanks alot Brent...you already know what I think about you and how much your opinion means to me bro. I appreciate it.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Feb 25 2007, 12:44 AM~7345474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Timmay...I love you and all those Westside guys homie....glad you liked the car bro.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

sean the car was looking good bro...ill hit ya tomorrow...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Very Bad ass LAC Sean, finally got to meet you bro even tho it was too loud to hear each other! :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

the car looks fantastic. now all the fun begins-getting to show it. you are looking good too. you already know how proud i am.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 26 2007, 12:28 AM~7351258
> *
> Thanks alot Paul....good seeing you and tha FAM at the show again.  I talked to jeremy about posibbly making that show in charleston.  Hopefully I can.  You know we love comin up to hang with you guys.
> 
> *


Man that would be awesome. The reason I havent brought it up to you is I figure you would be in Vegas. Maybe all you guys can come hang out for the weekend. You know we would love to have you. :thumbsup: Again man the car looks incredible.... You really pulled it off with a non traditional LoLo.... GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Sean it's beautiful!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Feb 26 2007, 10:33 AM~7353660
> *Sean it's beautiful!
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 26 2007, 11:28 AM~7354404
> *
> *


Hey UCE, I'm pretty sure that you don't have to worry about if you can get a centerfold shot or the cover :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

your car looked great in person Sean glad I finally got to see it


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

sean the car looked great man.good job on it.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 26 2007, 01:45 PM~7355204
> *Hey UCE, I'm pretty sure that you don't have to worry about if you can get a centerfold shot or the cover :thumbsup:
> *


Ditto!

Cant wait to see the car in Denver.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

WOW


Beautifull car Sean, looks like a complete package. I can't wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for the props everyone...and I hope your right Cisco because that's what I built the car to do  ..........COVER


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHAT UP LITTLE MAN


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

you know what............ i d ont even have to tell you because were like that and everybody else already said it


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

The Caddy looked good at the show Uso.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 27 2007, 07:04 AM~7361982
> *Thanks for the props everyone...and I hope your right Cisco because that's what I built the car to do  ..........COVER
> *


Yeah... you going to Denver UCE ??


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

yep...that's where the shoot i supposed to take place. :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 28 2007, 09:07 PM~7376852
> *yep...that's where the shoot i supposed to take place. :biggrin:
> *


I'll be your road crew then that weekend, well, once you get there . .


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I cant wait to get to Denver


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2007, 01:34 AM~7379118
> *I cant wait to get to Denver
> *


I think you guys will impress a lot of people over there.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Who all are taking cars to Denver?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Im taking mine if I can get a photoshoot, if I go all the way out there and dont come back with that, my dad will be pissed because I will have to take a few days off work.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:55 AM~7380570
> *Im taking mine if I can get a photoshoot, if I go all the way out there and dont come back with that, my dad will be pissed because I will have to take a few days off work.
> *


LOL :biggrin: Hell I will be pissed for you if you go all the way out there and dont get one... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2007, 08:55 AM~7380570
> *Im taking mine if I can get a photoshoot, if I go all the way out there and dont come back with that, my dad will be pissed because I will have to take a few days off work.
> *


dang expecting photoshoots already...that rising star award went to your head huh curtis


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking REAL nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 1 2007, 09:55 AM~7380570
> *Im taking mine if I can get a photoshoot, if I go all the way out there and dont come back with that, my dad will be pissed because I will have to take a few days off work.
> *


good luck ,ive been told i was getting a shoot twice now.and still nothing .but anyway..enjoy the view ont eh way there :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 1 2007, 11:46 AM~7381117
> *dang expecting photoshoots already...that rising star award went to your head huh curtis
> *


Nah, I've been a star, lol. I just dont want to ride out there that far for a show unless I have to.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 11:11 PM~7424491
> *Nah, I've been a star, lol. I just dont want to ride out there that far for a show unless I have to.
> *


its mandatory...aka you have to :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 7 2007, 12:12 AM~7424498
> *its mandatory...aka you have to  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 7 2007, 01:11 AM~7424490
> *good luck ,ive been told i was getting a shoot twice now.and still nothing .but anyway..enjoy the view ont eh way there :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 11:13 PM~7424507
> *:biggrin:
> *


plus you wanna be there...its gonna be beautiful


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 7 2007, 12:24 AM~7424615
> *plus you wanna be there...its gonna be beautiful
> *


I know Denver looks nice as hell, plus there is gonna be some nice cars there too from what I understand.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

what up Tim


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Mar 7 2007, 01:57 PM~7427908
> *what up Tim
> *


Not much homie, I hope all is well for you.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 7 2007, 12:00 AM~7424927
> *I know Denver looks nice as hell, plus there is gonna be some nice cars there too from what I understand.
> *


when i said beautiful i meant our lineup :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 7 2007, 01:06 PM~7427985
> *when i said beautiful i meant our lineup  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 7 2007, 01:06 PM~7427985
> *when i said beautiful i meant our lineup  :biggrin:
> *


You Know!!!


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 7 2007, 12:11 AM~7424490
> *good luck ,ive been told i was getting a shoot twice now.and still nothing .but anyway..enjoy the view ont eh way there :biggrin:
> *


And its going to be even more difficult since Indy is no longer.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks like my shop and Dayton came through with a sponsorship! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

can't wait to see voodoo lounge on the new D's


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 5 2007, 03:05 AM~7622188
> *Looks like my shop and Dayton came through with a sponsorship!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0...............
as Curtis says..."D's and 520's, AKA Keeping it Gangsta!".... :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

hi sean tell lisa hi also!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks to Bras and Curtis at Smart Shoppers for working with Dayton on my sponsorship....Thanks for sending in those pics Curtis.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Apr 5 2007, 10:07 AM~7623242
> *hi sean tell lisa hi also!
> *


I will...Tell Dizzle I said what up and kiss those babies for us....Are you guys coming up for Derby?


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

we are actually up there about every 2 weeks! So probably!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey sean the new rims look good man.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 5 2007, 01:05 AM~7622188
> *Looks like my shop and Dayton came through with a sponsorship! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...



Look he is throwing up the famous peace sign!!!! :wave: Just need to do it out the moon roof.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Pics of them on the car please! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 6 2007, 11:16 AM~7630915
> *Pics of them on the car please!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

here ya go


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Sexy as hell man.....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I liked the colored rims, but you can't ever go wrong with all chrome D's


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I think it gives it more of the "Lifestyle" look that I was trying to achieve...


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looks good.....I do love those colored rims though.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

still got the 520s on there right?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 6 2007, 03:23 PM~7632519
> *I think it gives it more of the "Lifestyle" look that I was trying to achieve...
> *


*now... whats next......??? :biggrin: *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks alot better dude. Im an all chrome type of guy. Dont really care for colored wheels. So I give it two thumbs up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 6 2007, 10:19 PM~7632494
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


looks good both ways , its sure gonna break some necks this summer :0 ...


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

dana danes :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 6 2007, 01:19 PM~7632494
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


It L   K S GOOD MAN


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

is this Dave talkin or his attorney?


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 8 2007, 10:52 AM~7643386
> *is this Dave talkin or his attorney?
> *


LOL BIG DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 8 2007, 12:52 PM~7643386
> *is this Dave talkin or his attorney?
> *


ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Apr 8 2007, 01:06 PM~7643461
> *LOL  BIG DAVE  :biggrin:
> *


well I can't talk to u then...I was told to talk to your attorney :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 8 2007, 03:07 PM~7644104
> *well I can't talk to u then...I was told to talk to your attorney :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 8 2007, 01:07 PM~7644104
> *well I can't talk to u then...I was told to talk to your attorney :uh:
> *


No it is not all that . I just can't do the CLUB Thang now i got a lot going on with my Family and also my Dad is sick and on his last lag. Your pist that i can't do the Club thang. I was going to see if i could come back latter after my car was Finshed and now i see how thang's work . Sorry that i can't do the club thang but frist it my FAMILY and then the CLUB And friend . It all good man Sorry that i could not work it out with you. You all are good friend to me . and i don't what to piss anyone off . But MY 64 will be out soon anyway GOOD LUCK UCE LOUISVILLE All your car are looking good man......... :wave:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Apr 8 2007, 05:59 PM~7644908
> *No it is not all that . I just can't do the CLUB Thang now i got a lot going on with my Family and also my Dad is sick and on his last lag. Your pist that i can't do the Club thang.  I was going to see if i could come back latter after my car was Finshed and now i see how thang's work . Sorry that i can't do the club thang but frist it my FAMILY and then the CLUB And friend . It all good man Sorry that i could not work it out with you. You all are good friend to me . and i don't what to piss anyone off . But MY  64 will be out soon anyway GOOD LUCK UCE LOUISVILLE All your car are looking good man......... :wave:
> *



sorry you are having all of these problems but our discussion had nothing to do with the car club...we see how things work...you having to get out didn't piss anyone off. Sometimes people have things that come up...some people handle them like adults and some don't. Good luck with all your issues. Hope you get them all worked out. LATER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN BIG HOMIE FUCKIN MADDDDDDDDDD PROPZ ON YOUR RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Apr 8 2007, 03:59 PM~7644908
> *No it is not all that . I just can't do the CLUB Thang now i got a lot going on with my Family and also my Dad is sick and on his last lag. Your pist that i can't do the Club thang.  I was going to see if i could come back latter after my car was Finshed and now i see how thang's work . Sorry that i can't do the club thang but frist it my FAMILY and then the CLUB And friend . It all good man Sorry that i could not work it out with you. You all are good friend to me . and i don't what to piss anyone off . But MY  64 will be out soon anyway GOOD LUCK UCE LOUISVILLE All your car are looking good man......... :wave:
> *


Dave sorry to hear about your dad but this is the first we have heard about this we thought you said it was because Brandon wasnt working on your car and he was putting all these other cars before yours and it wasnt going to be done for a while, Plus we never knew about your dad so tell the truth for once. Dont put the blame on us if you would of told us this when you left Tampa early we would of understood CLICK


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Damn drama in the Ville

anyway your car looks nice shawn i like the new wheels bro.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks Matt...no drama here....just trying to set the record straight 

I know some people view us or even me in particular as a bad guy which I am not. People make decisions on getting in a car club or getting out of a car club for different reasons every day. Whatever there choice it is respected however because certain people couldn't do what was right and then blame them getting out on others is cowardice. All we are saying is stand up for what you believe and OWN the responsibility of the decisions you make....IF you can't hack it then you can't hack it....It makes me sick for people to act like we as a club or the Louisville chapter in particular don't care about Family...that's ridiculous...we just don't seperate the two because our club members ARE our Family....Anyway...enough of that BS...How are you and the wife doin bro?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

We are doing good thanks. People probably think you are a bad guy becuase of your twin brother by a different mother (Suge Knight) :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

Whats up Matt hope you guys are doing ok we miss you guys hope to see you guys real soon


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Apr 9 2007, 06:40 AM~7648562
> *We are doing good thanks.  People probably think you are a bad guy becuase of your twin brother by a different mother (Suge Knight) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

You guys going to that show of the waterfront that Dale Jackson is having derby weekend?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

yeah we will be there


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 9 2007, 06:33 AM~7648541
> *Thanks Matt...no drama here....just trying to set the record straight
> 
> I know some people view us or even me in particular as a bad guy which I am not.  People make decisions on getting in a car club or getting out of a car club for different reasons every day.  Whatever there choice it is respected however because certain people couldn't do what was right and then blame them getting out on others is cowardice.  All we are saying is stand up for what you believe and OWN the responsibility of the decisions you make....IF you can't hack it then you can't hack it....It makes me sick for people to act like we as a club or the Louisville chapter in particular don't care about Family...that's ridiculous...we just don't seperate the two because our club members ARE our Family....Anyway...enough of that BS...How are you and the wife doin bro?
> *



Sorry Sean not trying to start anything on your topic just trying to set the record straight. People make you and the people in this chapter to be asses and this is not the case. We try to adjust for all types of situations, and this one was one of those that the whole story was not told or told partly so we will just know that we tried to do what we could and failed. So I guess shame on us again


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Apr 9 2007, 08:47 AM~7648589
> *Sorry Sean not trying to start anything on your topic just trying to set the record straight. People make you and the people in this chapter to be asses and this is not the case. We try to adjust for all types of situations, and this one was one of those that the whole story was not told or told partly so we will just know that we tried to do what we could and failed. So I guess shame on us again
> *



No problem Mike....People will always have certain opinions of Me and of others in this club or this chapter. We know the truth though homie


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 9 2007, 06:47 AM~7648587
> *yeah we will be there
> *



Cool maybe we can get together and hang

Oh well better get back to work


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

sounds good bro....c ya then


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

car looks great and congrats on the win in tampa. and little sean glad to see you can still wear the shorts.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Sean has always been a asshole to me.............................:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

lol......he's been cool to me, maybe he just don't like you tim, you know no one calls you for a reason........LOL...J/K


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 9 2007, 05:17 PM~7651336
> *Sean has always been a asshole to me.............................:biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

I wish you guy's would go ahead and say it








JOHN is the asshole in the club



I realy don't give a fuck,the hole thing is fuckin dumm
IF somebody would just tell the truth


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

ok everyone on the count of three..........John is an Asshole.........LOL

there you go John.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 5 2007, 03:05 AM~7622188
> *Looks like my shop and Dayton came through with a sponsorship! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this buster with a Steelers hat on??? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 10 2007, 08:59 PM~7662094
> *Who is this buster with a Steelers hat on??? :biggrin:
> *


Here we go STEELERS! HERE WE GO!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Apr 10 2007, 08:48 PM~7661447
> *I wish you guy's would go ahead and say it
> JOHN is the asshole in the club
> I realy don't give a fuck,the hole thing is fuckin dumm
> ...


if we tell you what will we say behind your back :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

WAAAAAAAAATEERRRRRRRRRR!!!

WHATS UP WITCHA SHIZZLE  :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Apr 12 2007, 07:40 AM~7673573
> *WAAAAAAAAATEERRRRRRRRRR!!!
> 
> WHATS UP WITCHA SHIZZLE   :biggrin:
> *


chillen bro...what's crackin with u?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Congrats on the ride of the month! Well deserved! And "Twenty two jars of House of Kolor F15 flake "---------DAMN!!!!! :0 Time to start collecting flake.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks Dan....I hope to see you guys and kick it at some shows this year...later homie


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

glad to see other people think i have the best little grandcaddie around. congratulations on being featured :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats Sean!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Big ups on being the feature ride this month.... next stop LRM COVER!!!!!...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Whats crackin Slim Thug? Congrats on the huge win at the Funkmaster Flex show this weekend!!!!! :0

Here is a quick shot for you, ON THE STREETS!!!!!!

Like they always say, cars are made to be drivin, but real show cars dont have to be drivin daily, when you have another car for that reason, BIG UP'S.

ONE LOVE, USO FOR LIFE!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Congrats on the B.O.S. win.... The car is very well deserving of that title anywhere you show it... I am sure you will have many of those trophies with this car
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This car sucks......................











GAS!!!

:biggrin:

Looking good.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 7 2007, 09:51 PM~7854583
> *Whats crackin Slim Thug? Congrats on the huge win at the Funkmaster Flex show this weekend!!!!! :0
> 
> Here is a quick shot for you, ON THE STREETS!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks Curtis for the support....Awesome picture by the way...... hey RUS check that out!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats big dog you and others looked great taking all the trophies keep up the great work.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@May 8 2007, 09:39 AM~7858045
> *Thanks Curtis for the support....Awesome picture by the way...... hey RUS check that out!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN Curtis NICE ASS PIC!!!!!!! I mean i heard you were gettin good with PHOTOSHOP but that almost looks real........LOL>.....J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7854583
> *Whats crackin Slim Thug? Congrats on the huge win at the Funkmaster Flex show this weekend!!!!! :0
> 
> Here is a quick shot for you, ON THE STREETS!!!!!!
> ...


WHAT IS THAT WHITE CAR IN FRONT OF SEAN :0 

russ where were you


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Geah! John, Sean and Mike RIDING to the water tower!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 9 2007, 12:55 AM~7863847
> *Geah! John, Sean and Mike RIDING to the water tower!
> *



Where was your car?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 8 2007, 08:49 PM~7863339
> *WHAT IS THAT WHITE CAR IN FRONT OF SEAN :0
> 
> russ where were you
> *



I hear ya JOHN!!!!!! i did miss it if you both drove on the same day....i was down there just didnt come in.....i was ridin around by the show while you all were down there.....couldnt see payin 50 to drive in and i have been to that show before so i knew that it wasnt worth 15 to get in......LOL....good seein you out rollin....i can try to gather up a list of local cruises and maybe see you all at one of those......keep doin your thang homies....i will see you all on the streets!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 9 2007, 11:18 AM~7866417
> *I hear ya JOHN!!!!!! i did miss it if you both drove on the same day....i was down there just didnt come in.....i was ridin around by the show while you all were down there.....couldnt see payin 50 to drive in and i have been to that show before so i knew that it wasnt worth 15 to get in......LOL....good seein you out rollin....i can try to gather up a list of local cruises and maybe see you all at one of those......keep doin your thang homies....i will see you all on the streets!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THA ALMIGHTY RIDER! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 9 2007, 05:41 AM~7864963
> *Where was your car?
> *


In the garage not running, Jame sgot sick on me and couldnt get it going in enough time,


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

good seeing you today the caddy was looking top notch :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2007, 12:25 PM~7866476
> *THA ALMIGHTY RIDER! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: all hail tha Almighty Rider :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy B-day SEAN!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN this is the cleanest caddy ive seen in a while :thumbsup: are those 13s?





> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 6 2007, 12:19 PM~7632494
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

nope. the drums are 13's......those are 14's


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks billy


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Man was it your B-day yesterday?... happy belated B-Day big (little now) homie


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

happy birthday you big focker


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry we missed your birthday, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks everyone


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

happy b-day big homie..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Sean, i guess im a little late, but i just saw your car was the lowrider of the month on the main page (i usually bypass the main page, didnt see it until now). I think the next time we see it should be in, or on, one of the magazines.  Have you thought about taking it to Vegas this year?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*HAPPY BE -LATED BIRTHDAY 

AND THE CAR IS BEAUTIFUL... :biggrin: *


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 7 2007, 10:51 PM~7854583
> *Whats crackin Slim Thug? Congrats on the huge win at the Funkmaster Flex show this weekend!!!!! :0
> 
> Here is a quick shot for you, ON THE STREETS!!!!!!
> ...


will we be seeing this same thing this weekend?driving from louisville to lex?

ohh yeah that would only be me doing that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@May 16 2007, 07:43 PM~7918587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE NEW "ALMIGHTY RIDER!!!!!"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sorry Russ you have been replaced!!!!!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

russ was replaced along time ago :0 :biggrin: 
lincoln has a new owner,so it may see as much driving......but i doubt it :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@May 16 2007, 10:55 PM~7919905
> *russ was replaced along time ago :0  :biggrin:
> lincoln has a new owner,so it may see as much driving......but i doubt it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
man you got to call me or PM me with the info on who got the linc...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2007, 01:04 PM~7916426
> *Hey Sean, i guess im a little late, but i just saw your car was the lowrider of the month on the main page (i usually bypass the main page, didnt see it until now). I think the next time we see it should be in, or on, one of the magazines.   Have you thought about taking it to Vegas this year?
> *


it won't make Vegas this year because it will be going to Denver. Since I already went to Tampa, and now Denver the funds are too tapped to get it to Vegas. It should be making a trip there next year though. I will be in WV this October


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@May 17 2007, 07:44 AM~7921982
> *it won't make Vegas this year because it will be going to Denver.  Since I already went to Tampa, and now Denver the funds are too tapped to get it to Vegas.  It should be making a trip there next year though.  I will be in WV this October
> *



West Va???? Have funn at the show this weekend.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@May 17 2007, 06:44 AM~7921982
> *it won't make Vegas this year because it will be going to Denver.  Since I already went to Tampa, and now Denver the funds are too tapped to get it to Vegas.  It should be making a trip there next year though.  I will be in WV this October
> *


Cool... you gonna get it shot for LRM while youre in Denver?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@May 17 2007, 08:44 AM~7921982
> *it won't make Vegas this year because it will be going to Denver.  Since I already went to Tampa, and now Denver the funds are too tapped to get it to Vegas.  It should be making a trip there next year though.  I will be in WV this October
> *


YES YOU WILL!!!!... and bring friends to..... :biggrin: .... I just got back from the show meeting and relayed the message that one of the baddest Lowriders in the united states will be coming to the show!!!! I would love to have all my homies for the area show up for this event..... :biggrin:
Check out the website...
www.charlestonwvcarshow.com
anyone need any info on this show hit me up on the PM....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> West Va???? Have funn at the show this weekend.
> [/b]


yes and you are welcome to come too.... :biggrin: I would love to show these old fools around here what real lowriders are about!!!!!!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hell yeah the WV show is fun as hell!! Staying in the van down by the river!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i tried to call you


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 12 2007, 01:10 PM~8292175
> *i tried to call you
> *



Lies are bad mmmkkaaayyyy! :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I saw that...I was on the road yeterday and didn't get home until 2 am...hit me up after 2....later


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

congrats sean, bet your still excited bro!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks bro...really hasn't all sunk in yet.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I wanna personally congratulate you. If I don't see you tomorrow night I will see you Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 12 2007, 11:28 AM~8291897
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: congrats on the win and the photo shoot


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks Timmmayyy

And my homeboy Dolle!!

Love you guys bro.

See ya'll this weekend


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Congrats Sean. See ya at showdown. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

congrats big homie...can i be like u... :biggrin: shit man im proud of u...all those damn trips to dayton..who wouldve thought it would pay of like this... :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

UR CAR STILL AINT SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


























BUT I LOVE IT AND U 

CANT WAIT TO HANG AT THE PINIC WITH U


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

grats on all the good things that are happening bro ... :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

TTT for bruce and Ana


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Pics from SS bro..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

BAD ASS :cheesy:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations on having the cover car of lowrider mag.!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Jan 20 2008, 05:30 PM~9740334
> *Congratulations on having the cover car of lowrider mag.!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got my mag this weekend car looks great


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Jan 20 2008, 03:30 PM~9740334
> *Congratulations on having the cover car of lowrider mag.!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Dont know if I posted these in here or not, but seemed like a good time to do soo!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

love the mag homie!!!!! car looks great in there.....especially what they did whith the hood!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Got the mag in the mail a couple days ago. The caddy looks great gives me some ideas for the 472 in mine uffin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

hey this is sue (to lazy to log out and back in) i am so proud of you and my grandcaddie. i knew this car was special from the first time i saw it. i am so glad that since porky couldn't keep it that it went to someone that could appreciate it and make it into what you have. enjoy every minute of the fame because you deserve it. love you


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks Sue....luv u guys too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this is one of my favorite topics


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

a couple of people have asked me about my build topic for Voodoo Lounge so here it is back from the dead for those that wanted to see it....enjoy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jan 8 2010, 05:09 PM~16227770
> *a couple of people have asked me about my build topic for Voodoo Lounge so here it is back from the dead for those that wanted to see it....enjoy
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Here are some family portrait pics that we had done recently with the newest member to the Rosser Family...Voodoo Lounge

As we all love this car, me adding these pics to this topic show kind of a story being told from beginning to end on this car, with the end being a car that the whole family can enjoy...as we do. Thanks for looking...USOIVLIFE


Sincerely,
Sean, Lisa, Paige, and Jared Rosser


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

lol...TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Very good family pics.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks tim and billy...i can always count on you looking at my topics and commenting Timdog! love u bro!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome pics. Ladies are beautiful and You and Jared lookin PIMP!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thx steve


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 30 2010, 11:00 AM~16460548
> *Awesome pics. Ladies are beautiful and You and Jared lookin PIMP!
> *



x2 lookin good sean


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thx matt!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jan 27 2010, 11:41 PM~16436967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS PIC


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Cool pics sean you have a beautiful family


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

We know where them kids get they're good looks....... Sorry bro it ain't you! Lol
I'm diggin them pics I wanted to do one with the ltd at waverly


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thx scott...you dont have to tell me where my kids get their good looks from Bob...I already know! LOL. Thank for reminding me I'm hideous! LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jan 28 2010, 12:41 AM~16436967
> *Here are some family portrait pics that we had done recently with the newest member to the Rosser Family...Voodoo Lounge
> 
> As we all love this car, me adding these pics to this topic show kind of a story being told from beginning to end on this car, with the end being a car that the whole family can enjoy...as we do.  Thanks for looking...USOIVLIFE
> ...


Wow that was a great day for you and the family to take part of a family moment with your Pride and Joy!! i love this car and now i have a new respect for your creation and devotion to build one BADD ASS CADDY!! all the pictures are Beautiful!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

nice pics sean!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

thx


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jan 28 2010, 02:41 AM~16436967
> *Here are some family portrait pics that we had done recently with the newest member to the Rosser Family...Voodoo Lounge
> 
> As we all love this car, me adding these pics to this topic show kind of a story being told from beginning to end on this car, with the end being a car that the whole family can enjoy...as we do.  Thanks for looking...USOIVLIFE
> ...


Hey sean great pics bro you have beautiful family i dig the black and white pics the best uce.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jan 28 2010, 02:41 AM~16436967
> *Here are some family portrait pics that we had done recently with the newest member to the Rosser Family...Voodoo Lounge
> 
> As we all love this car, me adding these pics to this topic show kind of a story being told from beginning to end on this car, with the end being a car that the whole family can enjoy...as we do.  Thanks for looking...USOIVLIFE
> ...


Great pictures man. I miss you guys. Some life and priority changes have kept me out of the game. Hope to getg a chance to see you and the family this year. Luv you guys... Paul


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thx for the compliments everyone. Great to see you this weekend Max! I love when we get to hang out bro. I really do love my Uso's who have always been real to me and you are definitely one. Love you bro

Hey Paul. We love you too bro. We hope whatever it is you have going on will release you so you can get back to what you love and that's lowriding! Let us know when some shows are up there and we will definitely try to get up there! Love ya bro


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Well.....dropped off VooDoo Lounge with Lincoln James today to have the tranny rebuilt. Should be ridin it next weekend. Thanks for coming thru for me AGAIN James! Your the MAN bro!


----------

